# Raw Discussion Thread - WOAT Show is 2 weeks away apparently



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *Raw preview, March 21: 2016: Reigns on the warpath*
> 
> Roman Reigns' return put Triple H on notice, but did The King of Kings' potential usurper unwittingly weaken his chances on The Road to WrestleMania? WWE.com examines the possibilities for Monday's Raw.


*ZigglerMania*












> Dolph Ziggler’s match with Triple H was far more than a chance for The Showoff to settle a grudge: Thanks to a pre-match stipulation from Stephanie McMahon, a victory would have given Dolph the freedom to insert himself into a WrestleMania match of his choosing, minus Triple H’s bout with Roman Reigns for the WWE World Heavyweight Title. If not for an errant Pedigree, The Showoff would have a blank check to The Show of Shows right now. Still, he came close. Damn close, in fact, so don’t be surprised if the former World Heavyweight Champion attempts to instigate his way into another all-or-nothing bout on Raw.


*Friends no more*












> Diamonds may be forever, but when it comes to the Divas Championship, three of The Four Horsewomen clearly are not. Now that Charlotte, Sasha Banks and Becky Lynch set on a collision course for the Divas Title at WrestleMania (fellow fourth Horsewoman Bayley has her own plans for WrestleMania Week), it appears the solidarity from their NXT days is out the window and off the table. SmackDown’s face-to-face-to-face turned physical in a heartbeat, and Charlotte admittedly caught the worse of it. The champion, as we know, does not like being shown up in such a manner. Expect this rivalry to kick into gear in a big way come Raw.


*Still the B.A.D.dest*












> Not only has Lana made herself an enemy in the last few weeks, she seems to have also found herself some friends. The Ravishing Russian, stiletto-deep in a rivalry with Brie Bella (and Alicia Fox by proxy) seems to have thrown in with the remnants of Team B.A.D., who repaid her assistance on Raw by providing Lana with some muscle during a pointed standoff with Paige. Whether this ends with The Ravishing Russian making her in-ring debut is still a matter of speculation, but it seems safe to assume that this new trio of Divas will make their presence difficult to ignore as the biggest WrestleMania in the division’s history approaches.


*Giant among men*












> With the confirmation of the third annual Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal last week on Raw Pre-Show, the floor is open for Superstars to make a play for the prestigious trophy of The Eighth Wonder of the World. Thus far, the only competitors to cast their lots in the WrestleMania melee are The Social Outcasts, but it’s safe to say the field will widen soon enough. Who will be the next to attempt to follow in Cesaro and Big Show’s shoes?


*The Game has changed*












> Roman Reigns made his triumphant — and terrifying — return last week, brutalizing Triple H to the tune of six staples (and stitches to the referee that tried to stop him). It was the strongest statement yet of the former WWE World Heavyweight Champion’s intention to demolish The Game’s kingdom come WrestleMania. The Cerebral Assassin was made human by Reigns’ brutality, but Reigns may have unwittingly given The Authority an Ace in the hole by beating up on officials in the course of his onslaught. Will Triple H and Stephanie be content to settle their score in the ring? Or will Reigns’ WrestleMania moment be buried in a mountain of litigation? Tune into Raw this Monday at 8/7 C, live on USA Network. And be sure to catch the Raw Pre-Show Monday at 7:30 ET, only on the award-winning WWE Network.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Roman looks like an action figure...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*

No Taker, Shane, or Brock on Monday I believe. That means this show has to revolve around the Roman vs. HHH feud, and Dean Ambrose has to keep the good momentum he’s had for the past couple weeks.

Stories like Owens vs. Zayn, Styles vs. Jericho, and Charlotte vs. Sasha vs. Becky took a back seat last week. With all the guys not there, they have to get major focus as well and we need to know on Raw what Styles, Jericho, Owens, and Zayn are doing.

As for Ziggler, I’ve got no idea. I don’t think he gets a true match at Mania. My prediction is he interferes in the HIAC match. But I think they will do something interesting with him on Monday.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I know this is blasphemy around these parts but I'm actually hyped for Raw. BIG DOG is back, Ziggler is being jobbed out, Rusev is in a title match, KO/Sami is a thing, the women are killing it. There's more good then bad.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TD Stinger said:


> No Taker, Shane, or Brock on Monday I believe. That means this show has to revolve around the Roman vs. HHH feud, and Dean Ambrose has to keep the good momentum he’s had for the past couple weeks.
> 
> Stories like Owens vs. Zayn, Styles vs. Jericho, and Charlotte vs. Sasha vs. Becky took a back seat last week. With all the guys not there, they have to get major focus as well and we need to know on Raw what Styles, Jericho, Owens, and Zayn are doing.


I would expect to see some development on these feuds you mentioned that have had 'back seat'. gladly they also continue these stories in Smackdown now so it's not just a recap show atm.

Bit bummed if Taker/Shane & Brock ain't around this RAW. Kinda takes air out a bit from their respective feuds.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*

They didn't even put Ambrose in the preview. Something tells me him/Lesnar won't get any progress at all on Raw, it will all be on Smackdown when Lesnar is there. 

Looks like it's going to be the Reigns show this week.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

So are they finally going to give the IC champ a feud for WM? lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The "apparently" in the thread title really says it all... WWE haven't made this seem like Mania season. It only feels like Mania season because it's mid-March...


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> They didn't even put Ambrose in the preview. Something tells me him/Lesnar won't get any progress at all on Raw, it will all be on Smackdown when Lesnar is there.
> 
> Looks like it's going to be the Reigns show this week.


Awesome, means I get an early night tonight


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Prestigious trophy :ti

This feels like the Road to Rest Home.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The preview just makes me go 'meh' and not really give a shit tbh. 

Still no proper direction for Owens, so it looks like a clusterfuck multi match at WM then. Styles/Jericho will hopefully be on this week to develop something. That's it really, with Lesnar/Ambrose being saved for SD this week it looks like.

So I'll actually be interested in SD, for a change.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*

With the fact that there is no Shane or Taker - the only thing I care about on the show this week is Ambrose/Lesnar.

Lesnar isn't there so it's all down to Ambrose to keep this going. He has been the highlight of this road to Wrestlemania so far and I can't wait to see what he gets up to.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*



SDWarrior said:


> So are they finally going to give the IC champ a feud for WM? lol


 He is in one with Sami Zayn, and possibly The Miz. Ziggler I see being in the Andre Battle Royal.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Rocketmansid said:


> He is in one with Sami Zayn, and possibly The Miz. Ziggler I see being in the Andre Battle Royal.


If he is, there hasn't been much build, IMO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That preview reads more like the Road to Unforgiven than WM. Sad. No Shane, no Taker, no Brock; no buys. This is gonna be worse than last week. Pretty disasterous for 2 weeks away from WM.

Owens doesn't have a set match; and he's the IC Champ. Ambrose not even mentioned in the preview.

:heyman6


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*



SDWarrior said:


> If he is, there hasn't been much build, IMO.


Yeah the build up has not been good and should of been done better, especially for a KO vs. Sami feud.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Eh :shrug




















































:mj4


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I wonder will HHH have another match on RAW this week? Wouldn't mind seeing him take on Dean in a non title rematch in the main event. Would be a nice way to further build up Dean and continue to get him ready for his match with Brock at WM, while also settling a score with HHH. He could get a win with assistance from Roman. I just want another Ambrose/HHH match like what we saw at RB or just HHH wrestling period cause at 47 he still got it.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*

No mention of the supposed "main events" of Shane/Taker and Lesnar/Ambrose. The Intercontinental Champion not in a relevant feud.

I'm not even mad...just, sad.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Ambrose and the women should be awesome. I am hoping Ziggler turns heel at Mania and helps HHH retain the title.*


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This is the road to Wrestlemania ladies and gentleman.

It's like a highway that hasn't had repairs in a decade and is no longer traversable.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*










Wow, Battleground is 2 weeks away? Time has flown so fast.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Dancing with the Stars returns tomorrow. Yeah, it's cheesy but I like some of the contestants this new season. I hope RAW starts off strong and doesn't throw in the towel after the first hour. Otherwise, I'll just watch Stars instead of flipping back and forth. 

Becky, Charlotte and Sasha still remains the best booked angle IMO. So, I'm sure there segment will be good. I hope they continue Reigns being in a rage. I don't want any smiling from him. 

It seems like Ziggler is getting some kind of push. Or maybe his first singles match at Wrestlemania. 

I hope they keep up Dean's momentum. Last week was very strong for him. 

There's a lot of talent on the show. If they use them right, RAW could be good.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I would like to think they will deliver on this RAW.

I just know better.:jericho2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*

No mention of the IC Champ Kevin Owens. No mention of the Wyatt's. You really have to question some of the people they decided to put in feuds and some that they have pretty much left out. It really is like the Road to some B PPV. Astonishing how it's even worse than most imagined. Glad that the ratings have reflected that, too.

Last week they threw everything they had at us and it was mediocre at best. Mediocre is very generous to describe last week's Raw and that's even with a Shane/Taker face to face segment.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Wait, Lesnar, Shane and Taker aren't even gonna be on this show?









Are we on the road to Payback or something?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - Wrestlemania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Chrome said:


> Wait, Lesnar, Shane and Taker aren't even gonna be on this show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They put Lesnar on SD again this week, should have been on Raw though IMO, fuck it and SD if they are still trying to give a shit about that show.

Be worse if he isn't on the go home Raw lol, I'm sure he is though of course.

Lesnar/Ambrose is the main thing that I'm interested in really, the real main event.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I do wonder what they are going to go with tomorrow night. 

No Taker, Lesnar or Shane so I assume this is the week that the main event is going to be the focal point of the show. 

Are they really going to give Reigns a mic in Philly at this time of year? :ti 

Heyman will definitely get a promo segment with Ambrose so I hope that goes over well. Also hope that they do some more of those Ambrose promos outside of the arena but he's probably going to be playing a much reduced role tomorrow night given that Smackdown last week was based entirely around him. 

Really not looking forward to Vince or Stephanie cutting a promo for this Shane/Taker match. They are fast becoming really irritating and not in a good heelish way. 

Then we'll see what they are doing for the IC title and the jobber royal. 

Shit, two weeks out from Mania and there really is so little to look forward to.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Brock appearing on SD is good and makes it matter. They could still have Dean sell the storyline tomorrow night on RAW, and continue to heat it up on SD.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Marrakesh said:


> I do wonder what they are going to go with tomorrow night.
> 
> No Taker, Lesnar or Shane so I assume this is the week that the main event is going to be the focal point of the show.
> 
> ...


Heyman and Ambrose in a promo together would tear the house down. With Paul's Philly connections and Dean being able to as a character feel right at home in that city and environment. Would no doubt be the best segment of RAW if happens and it should for storylines reasons atleast. 

Also Dean's gotta cut promos in the streets of Philly. Hit up a spot downtown and cut a promo, with another in the north part, aswell as south and west. This city is to perfect to pass up on an opportunity like that. I would even have him cut a promo underneath the sub and on the sub.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This show is gonna be one hell of a ride! :cole


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Who will Ziggler job to this week? :cole


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

AMBROSE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What's Shane and Taker's excuse for not being on RAW? At least Lesnar will be on SD this week. Talk about a match that was thrown out if no where and making no sense and they can't even have them on each week... I'm also looking forward to the Philly crowd booing the hell out of Reigns which ironically was the same city he was cheered when he won the title :lmao


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Putting Lesnar on Smackdown :lmao

How about actually giving a shit about that show for the other 51 weeks of the year? Maybe people would tune in then. Just an idea.

My apathy for this crap reached rock bottom last week when I completely forgot Raw was even on and turned just in time to see the Reigns fiasco.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



HereComesTrouble said:


> What's Shane and Taker's excuse for not being on RAW? At least Lesnar will be on SD this week. Talk about a match that was thrown out if no where and making no sense and they can't even have them on each week... I'm also looking forward to the Philly crowd booing the hell out of Reigns which ironically was the same city he was cheered when he won the title :lmao


To be fair, I'm sure Taker hasn't got a headache or anything. If he's not booked, it's hardly his fault tbh :shrug It's not as if they have written anything worthwhile so far anyway.

Lesnar was on SD a few weeks ago too instead of Raw, just before Fastlane. They should really try and get him on for both shows IMO, esp as it's so close to WM, but the build to the Brock/Ambrose match has at least been built well so far, for a change.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The show will be awesome tonight for the crowd reactions alone.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Rocketmansid said:


> The show will be awesome tonight for the crowd reactions alone.





Given that it's Philly, and a full house at the Wells Fargo Center. The people I know that are going to the show, (myself included) are already fired up. I don't know how well it's going to come across on TV


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


Ahhh, go on then:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Don't forget UK'ers; Raw is once again on at 12AM tonight.*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Gotta say, it's very smart of them to focus primarily on the Reigns/HHH feud given that they're in Philly and that's now considered a pro-Reigns crowd. I wonder if this influenced tonight's booking at all


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Gotta say, it's very smart of them to focus primarily on the Reigns/HHH feud given that they're in Philly and that's now considered a pro-Reigns crowd. I wonder if this influenced tonight's booking at all





I know think so. Given that he's been booed in almost every TV taping since the Royal Rumble, and unlike last time, the building will be full. The chances are very high that Triple H will be the fan favorite and Roman Reigns will get booed. The WWE needs to be careful how they lose him tonight. In a hostile environment, it will not be wise to try to book him to where it doesn't benefit him. Im not a Roman Reigns fan, I don't hate the guy either. However given that its this close to Wrestlemania, I expect a very hostile crowd against Roman Reigns.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That preview is disgustingly awful.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Less than 2 weeks to go and 2/3rds of your headline Mania matches have 3 guys MIA. NO excuse. No one watches SD so what's the point?

They need to give us a reason to _care_ for these matches.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

As long as I get some Ambrose and New Day, I'm cool. Would love Swagger, but we all know that ain't happening.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



bigdog40 said:


> I know think so. Given that he's been booed in almost every TV taping since the Royal Rumble, and unlike last time, the building will be full. The chances are very high that Triple H will be the fan favorite and Roman Reigns will get booed. The WWE needs to be careful how they lose him tonight. In a hostile environment, it will not be wise to try to book him to where it doesn't benefit him. Im not a Roman Reigns fan, I don't hate the guy either. However given that its this close to Wrestlemania, I expect a very hostile crowd against Roman Reigns.


Well I am just going by the fact that they gave Reigns a "You deserve it" chant after he won the title with YES chants. Maybe we will have different people in the audience tonight, but something tells me that Philly won't sh^t on him


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Brock said:


> *Don't forget UK'ers; Raw is once again on at 12AM tonight.*


One less hour to stay up for this shit, sweet


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Gotta say, it's very smart of them to focus primarily on the Reigns/HHH feud given that they're in Philly and that's now considered a pro-Reigns crowd. I wonder if this influenced tonight's booking at all


I guess we won't know until this airs but I think Philly will eat Reigns alive tonight. 

What we witnessed in December was a unique situation imo. Firstly, Raw was nearing all time lows in terms of TV ratings and quality and Reigns/Sheamus had been unbelievably abysmal. 

They made the right call at TLC by ending the PPV how they did and this immediately heightened expectation for the next night. Once Raw got rolling I believe fans were in a 'wait and see' state of mind and they got rewarded for it. 

They also got that awesome Wyatt vs Dudleys/Dreamer/Rhyno street fight. 

The show climaxed with a WWE title change and it was all booked reasonably well. 

The crowd popped for it and I'll admit that even I did at home. I knew Reigns would be a shit WWE champion when things reverted back to normal but I couldn't help getting invested in what was a pretty good show. An excellent show even, if we are only using today's standards. 

This is a different time of year though, Wrestlemania is around the corner, more of the hardcore fans will be out in Philly (RTWM RAW in Philly completely different to a throwaway Raw in December. I'm expecting a lot more of the Royal Rumble 2015 crowd in tonight) and for the past 2-3 months Reigns has done absolutely nothing of interest. They gave him the chance when WWE asked them to in December and they blew it. 

They didn't build on it and Reigns is ice cold going into tonight. I'm predicting that if they let Reigns speak he is going to get drowned out with either 'We want Ambrose' chants or very loud boo'ing/trolling chants. 

While he has been missing Raws and just generally not doing much, Ambrose has been gaining some real momentum. 

We'll see how they play it tonight. Unless they have something special up their sleeves, I do not see this as being a very comfortable experience for Reigns.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Going to be there tonight in Philly, so I guess we'll see how it goes. See you all there, and remember "Roman has a 8 1/3% chance of winnin' at Mania"


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


My body is ready!










Not. :mj2


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



USCena said:


> Going to be there tonight in Philly, so I guess we'll see how it goes. See you all there, and remember "Roman has a 8 1/3% chance of winnin' at Mania"


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Zack Ryder was pointing to the WM sign at superstars and the reddit inside guy is saying they are doing something with him for Mania tonight, they're like 4 years to late for this.

Edit-The Reddit Link
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/4bdj2g/tonight_spoilers/


----------



## that_brooks_jb (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Zack Ryder was pointing to the WM sign at superstars and the reddit inside guy is saying they are doing something with him for Mania tonight, they're like 4 years to late for this.
> 
> 
> 
> HA. This is sure to be a disaster.........


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Zack Ryder was pointing to the WM sign at superstars and the reddit inside guy is saying they are doing something with him for Mania tonight, they're like 4 years to late for this.
> 
> Edit-The Reddit Link
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/4bdj2g/tonight_spoilers/


Zack Ryder in the Andre battle royal confirmed!

:Hall


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Still hoping the multi man IC Title match is announced as Owens/Zayn/AJ/Jericho. But I can see them just doing AJ vs Jericho again and adding some randoms into the IC match who are not gonna be in the Andre.*



Jack Thwagger said:


> As long as I get some Ambrose and New Day, I'm cool. Would love Swagger, but we all know that ain't happening.


*
You had plenty of Jack Swagger last week, did you not see how awesome he was trying to talk Reigns down? xD He should have tackled him and ankle locked the bitch.*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I'm really hoping they just do Zayn/Owens in a singles match. Adding more people is not going to make the match any better. Give them the opener and 10 minutes for a match and I think they could do something incredible.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

2 weeks to wrestle..mania and I honestly couldn't give 2 shits, I seen somewhere that no shane or Brock tonight, every year I think it's the same old bullshit with the road to wrestle mania, we all have to realise that there is no road to wrestlemania anymore. I'll check out what happened at raw tomorrow morning and see if I'll watch it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Somebody make a Gordon Ramsay GIF please ...

"It's RAW! It's fucking RAW!"


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Ended up calling out to work because I'm sick. Been killing time today on the interwebs and I am honestly kind of shocked there is no buzz regarding RAW this week. Like none. Nada. Zip. Ziltch. ZERO. 

This is Mania season right? *


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Well I am just going by the fact that they gave Reigns a "You deserve it" chant after he won the title with YES chants. Maybe we will have different people in the audience tonight, but something tells me that Philly won't sh^t on him


To counter this point have you thought that Philly may have ended up a little embarrassed by that chant after the shite that has happened since?
You think they are going to make that mistake again?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Time for WORLD WRESTLING FUCKERY, brothers - HH


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Hope they won't waste too much time with Ryder. One of the few wrestlers I just can't stand.

Which ones out of Vince, Shane, Taker, Lesnar, HHH, ... are announced for today btw?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Vince is gonna send people out before RAW goes on the air to tell everyone if they are caught booing Reigns they are ejected. So if Reigns comes out early by the end of the show we have an empty arena brawl for him and HHH.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

A Zayn vs Owens singles match would be so much better than a multi man match. The weird thing is, they haven't really been building towards a multi man match the past couple of weeks. The focus has been almost entirely on Zayn vs Owens, it wouldn't make much sense to do a multi man match.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Restomaniac said:


> To counter this point have you thought that Philly may have ended up a little embarrassed by that chant after the shite that has happened since?
> You think they are going to make that mistake again?


3 hours to go, cannot wait to see.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

2 weeks before WM :ha

Hopefully Styles, Y2J, Owens and Zayn know what they're doing.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I expect Y2J vs. Styles and KO vs. Sami Zayn and possibly Miz in a triple threat match for the IC title announced tonight on RAW.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

cant wait for the fuckery :thirst


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*










Terry Funk's at Wells Fargo, maybe to put over Ambrose the same way Foley did?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> A Zayn vs Owens singles match would be so much better than a multi man match. The weird thing is, they haven't really been building towards a multi man match the past couple of weeks. The focus has been almost entirely on Zayn vs Owens, it wouldn't make much sense to do a multi man match.


It's there so Owens can pin someone else besides Sami and extent the feud. Isn't that what most fans of these guys want? A lenghty feud between the 2?
Imagine the shitstorm on this board when they have Sami immediately lose his real PPV match. And Owens needs to go over because there's already a plethora of faces winning that night.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What is going on with this fucking product? The thing I'm most excited for is Roman being booed... 

Are Taker/Brock/Shane on tonight?


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Braylyt said:


> It's there so Owens can pin someone else besides Sami and extent the feud. Isn't that what most fans of these guys want? A lenghty feud between the 2?
> Imagine the shitstorm on this board when they have Sami immediately lose his real PPV match. And Owens needs to go over because there's already a plethora of faces winning that night.


You're absolutely right, but injuries and booking has left them without all that many options to insert in the match if you ask me.

There's Ziggler, which is fine I guess since he's a pretty popular midcard face that wins a decent amount, but after that? The Miz? Ehhhhh.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Looking forward to Raw for two reasons: one, it's in Philly, those crowds make everything fun. Two, I've spent the whole weekend absorbed in UFC, so this is my first wrestling viewing since NXT last week. Absence makes the heart grow fonder, right?

Sad that my looking forward to Raw has absolutely nothing to do with the actual product WWE are putting out.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



kendoo said:


> 2 weeks to wrestle..mania and I honestly couldn't give 2 shits, I seen somewhere that no shane or Brock tonight, every year I think it's the same old bullshit with the road to wrestle mania, we all have to realise that there is no road to wrestlemania anymore. I'll check out what happened at raw tomorrow morning and see if I'll watch it.


I'm starting to think they should just announce all the matches the 2 weeks before. WWE is often very good at starting feuds but more times than not the best part of a big feud is the start.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This show's going to be god awful :HA


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



almostfamous said:


> What is going on with this fucking product? The thing I'm most excited for is Roman being booed...
> 
> Are Taker/Brock/Shane on tonight?


Apparently not. Lesnar is on this week's SD instead it seems.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I'm actually excited for what happens this week, especially since I'll be at a house show on Saturday. Here's to hoping for no more injuries.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

1 hour to go!


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



FITZ said:


> I'm starting to think they should just announce all the matches the 2 weeks before. WWE is often very good at starting feuds but more times than not the best part of a big feud is the start.


Be like tna and announce the matches 2 days before mania on twitter

But yeah you are right WWE are really good at starting big matches but they then spin their wheels..look at rock and Hogan in 2002, great start then descended into utter nonsense and that feud only had 3 weeks to fill

Honestly they should have saved Shanes return for tonight. There is no more build needed for that yet WWE are spending 6 weeks diluting the whole thing like they did with Vince and Bret in 2010, hhh and taker in 2011 and mayweather and big show in 2008..sometimes less is more


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



validreasoning said:


> Be like tna and announce the matches 2 days before mania on twitter
> 
> But yeah you are right WWE are really good at starting big matches but they then spin their wheels..look at rock and Hogan in 2002, great start then descended into utter nonsense and that feud only had 3 weeks to fill
> 
> ...


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Some random dude on Facebook is claiming The Rock will be on Raw and announced as guest ref for Roman/Triple H.

Seriously, its like they're purposely trying to sabotage Reigns as babyface. Roman's "cousin" as ref just stacks odds against Hunter and makes him more of a babyface.

I hope its not true.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Roman Reigns promo: "Well, I thought you had apples but - *awkward pause* - it turns out you just have shriveled old peas - *dramatic pause*

...son."

*crowd pops huge*


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

belee dat!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



admiremyclone said:


> *Some random dude on Facebook is claiming The Rock will be on Raw and announced as guest ref for Roman/Triple H.
> *
> Seriously, its like they're purposely trying to sabotage Reigns as babyface. Roman's "cousin" as ref just stacks odds against Hunter and makes him more of a babyface.
> 
> I hope its not true.


And you belee dat?


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Rocketmansid said:


> And you belee dat?


I'm crossing my fingers that Vince and co. have learned from past mistakes and are not that idiotic.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm probably being crazy optimistic, but I'm hoping that the absence of Shane, Brock and Taker is because they are planning a Stone Cold/Rock/Shawn Michaels appearance to announce their role at Mania.

Unlikely, but I guess it's possible.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Vince to make an announcement about Taker vs Shane tonight.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

i'll watch the beginning of the show if it starts with the new day(or other random tag team/match) i'll go to sleep. i'll shove those horns up their ass ONE DAY. 





beleee dat


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



admiremyclone said:


> I'm crossing my fingers that Vince and co. have learned from past mistakes and are not that idiotic.


Rock being special guest ref wouldn't be bad. I would have HBK also be a special guest ref. We would finally get that HBK/Rock confrontation and fight we never saw. Could add to what may end up being a good match.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Continuum said:


> i'll watch the beginning of the show if it starts with the new day(or other random tag team/match) i'll go to sleep. i'll shove those horns up their ass ONE DAY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I expecting the show to open up with a Authority promo, Reigns or both. Would love it if we start off with Ambrose in the streets of Philly cutting a promo.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Final guesses for the IC Match? Owens vs Zayn vs Ziggler vs The Miz vs Tyler Breeze vs Zack Ryder vs Stardust vs Big Show. Or somewhere along those lines would be a WWE standard move. *


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

sigh. do I have to watch this? lol. It's two weeks to wrestlemania and literally nothing is going on with Raw to make it worth watching. If they do have something they'll blow their load in the first hour, really struggle in the second and go completely flaccid in the third.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Reigns needs to swim on his own. Keep The Rock away from hom, for goodness sake.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



FITZ said:


> I'm starting to think they should just announce all the matches the 2 weeks before. WWE is often very good at starting feuds but more times than not the best part of a big feud is the start.


Actually, these days, the best part of a feud is the match. Which is reverse of what went on for nearly 25 years in WWE, where the feuds were so good that it didn't matter if the match sucked.
Nowadays, the match has to make up for the shitty ass booking.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Phaedra said:


> *sigh. do I have to watch this?* lol. It's two weeks to wrestlemania and literally nothing is going on with Raw to make it worth watching. If they do have something they'll blow their load in the first hour, really struggle in the second and go completely flaccid in the third.


No you do not lol you can watch something else, nobody is forcing you to watch RAW. :laugh:


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Why would HHH/Vince want Rock as special guest ref when a)He's Roman's cuz and b)Rock has beef with HHH?

If that's true than the Authority is the the most ass-backward retarded group ever.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 weeks from the next In Your House PPV... 

Wait 2 weeks from WrestleMania? :reneelel


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



A-C-P said:


> 2 weeks from the next In Your House PPV...
> 
> Wait 2 weeks from WrestleMania? :reneelel


The 'biggest WrestleMania of all time".



























Yeah, about that.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I wonder if/when Linda will make an appearance at some point.You think she would want to be involved in trying to settle the family feud.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roman Empire said:


> I wonder if/when Linda will make an appearance at some point.You think she would want to be involved in trying to settle the family feud.


i wanna see her sell a stunner..ONE.LAST.TIME!!!


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roman Empire said:


> I wonder if/when Linda will make an appearance at some point.You think she would want to be involved in trying to settle the family feud.


Apparently she will have an on camera role at Mania.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712065330416201728
:ti


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

There goes the recappp....Here comes the recap...recap,recap, zzzz.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712065330416201728
> :ti


fuckery.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



B316 said:


> Apparently she will have an on camera role at Mania.


Oh really? Interesting. It'll actually be nice to see her again.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Looks like Brie isn't there anymore so Alicia randomly joined the team of Paige and Natalya who have been hating on each other for like half a year now. And they face against another team of Divas who are randomly put together.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712065495852158976
This could be good.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DoubtGin said:


> Looks like Brie isn't there anymore so Alicia randomly joined the team of Paige and Natalya who have been hating on each other for like half a year now. And they face against another team of Divas who are randomly put together.


WWE Logic, killing continuity for over 50 years now...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY Begin


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712065330416201728
> :ti


She ain't do shit all year and she get a Mania match? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

LET'S START THIS NIGHT OFF WITH A RECAP. :eyeroll


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The 








started early LOL They totally muted the boos from last week on this recap


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712065495852158976
> This could be good.


I'm interested in this.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The cheers for HHH and boos for Reigns edited out

:reneelel


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The road to Bound for Glory!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*You can still hear them girls in this preview haha.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Welp let's see who Stephanie shits on now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Fuck.... Steph starting out the show.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



A-C-P said:


> The cheers for HHH and boos for Reigns edited out
> 
> :reneelel


surprised? I wasn't :aryha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Alright, an Authority promo to open the show! This never happens!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Only bigger chump, in wrestling, than Reigns in the last 5 years is Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Stephanie already.

Great start.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Road to Wrestlemania? i thought this was the "Road to Bankruptcy"...Imagine my shame...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Stephanie's theme song has totally gone to her head.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Steph knows we cant stand her ass...That walk tho lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Great. Stephanie gets to flap her gums for 15 minutes and emasculate her talent ....


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Monday night Raw-cap followed by Stephnanegans..


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Steph to announce herself in the Divas title match at Mania, 4-Way.*


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So who was the girl that died?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Would be fun if everyone just left.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HHH will not be here tonight...

BOOOOOO

:lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Someone should make a 'billlion dollar princess trainer' game.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The Bawse Ass Bitch, y'all.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I'd love to bang Steph. She'd have to shut the fuck up though.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



KuritaDavion said:


> Alright, an Authority promo to open the show! This never happens!


:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

People booing over H not being there because they actually want to see him.

:lmao

And they're booing at a Reigns mention.

:lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

"You have 60 seconds to go to the box office for refunds." 

Great line


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

How many want to bet he's there and will show up later? Any takers?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Steph: Triple H will not be here tonight

Crowd:BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:bryanlol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I'd laugh my ass off if the entire arena began to leave towards the box office.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DoubtGin said:


> Would be fun if everyone just left.


Lol..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

How funny would it been when she said you have 60 seconds to get to the box office for a refund, a sudden mad rush occurred. :lmao


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

No HHH??!?!?!


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I wonder how many people went to get a refund? lol


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

All my hype for raw dissapears as steph Is introduced into the ring. Should I just go to bed?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Reigns getting booed again :mj4


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Don't you mean champion AGAIN, Steph?? He's had it 5x already...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Are they boos? or are they imitating Reigns trademark howl?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Triple H isn't here because they're going to have Roman interrupt her and they hope that he won't get booed with just Stephanie because everyone would cheer Triple H regardless of what he does.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Listen to al those boos LOL


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Them boos


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Stephanie looking very lean!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

They took away his entrance! :lmao:


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Same promo every week! Stephanie sounds kinda like the goat sounding chick from Seinfeld


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

It's getting hot in Philly!


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Them boo's for roman lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What chants. I expect this from small town USA. Philly, much like others the past few weeks you disappoint me.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kind of embarrassing at this point


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Dem boos... HAHAHAHAHAHA!

BEE-LIEVE DAT!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:lmao Our conquering hero folks coming out to the cheers of his subjects.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

wow nice pop for Roman...barely hear any boos hahahah


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:lmao To the box office!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

MIXED REACTIONS BY THE WWE UNIVERSE


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Sounded like they tried muting the What chants, I actually wouldn't mind if they always did that.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*








Those boos though


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Tbey've stopped coming through the fans :ha


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Can you imagine if he punched her?! The crowd would go insane!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Awesome RAW so far ! Not only do we get Stephanie we get boring Reigns too....Woooooo !


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

No promo, spear the bitch, leave.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Spear her


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Maybe Reigns no longer coming out from the crowd is setting up the Reigns heel turn at Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Those boos when the theme music ended.

:mj4


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Same place that cheered him months ago when he won the title are now booing him :booklel fickle mofos


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

A handful of screaming girls!
90% of crowd not giving two shits
the rest booing.

Welcome to the Roman Empire!


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



birthday_massacre said:


> Listen to al those boos LOL


he got a pop when his music hit, are you deaf or am I? I mean seriously...

I'll timestamp when I get a link later.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Booman Reigns


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Thought it would be much worse as far as boo's :draper2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ooof Roman deserves better honestly :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This isn't really the road to Wrestlemania right? This is a couple weeks from a network special....right?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I wonder if they make Reigns hit her to get a pop.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roamin' Rains said:


> wow nice pop for Roman...barely hear any boos hahahah


Then you're fucking deaf


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The boos are only growing


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Roman is the biggest heel on the roster.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Reigns is about to the mack on Stephanie....


I've been waiting for this moment to happen. :curry2


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Them boos though...


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Lol this is...lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

booooooo


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Seriously the only way this Roman Reigns thing works at WrestleMania is if there's a double turn. There's no way around it, 100,000 (WWE hopes) fans are going to boo this guy to smithereens in AT&T Stadium.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I seriously cannot wait for Reigns/Triple H, the reaction is just going to be fantastic.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That long haired freak 2 rows back has to be on drugs..


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The commentators sound like morons ignoring the boos.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Steph has balls. Probably from cutting off all other male wrestlers' balls in her promos.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

jesus Christ you people are either hearing things or I am going crazy

when his music hit there was a huge pop

he just got cheered when he said he'll whoop HHH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:lmao I didn't know Steph owned Cowboys stadium.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Man - Roman is a monstah heel at this point bah gawd :jr


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol, JBL called her Mrs. McMahon earlier.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOREMAN REIGNS*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

wtf was that


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

FFinally, someone stopped a Stephanie slap.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Lol n still boos


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Reigns with that heel promo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Least it short and to the point.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Press charges Steph!!!!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Haha, nice!!!

Should have pushed her back though!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

THAT'S IT???

:lmao

Those boos are so damn loud, too. Philly not cheering like they did last time.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

FITZ said:


> I seriously cannot wait for Reigns/Triple H, the reaction is just going to be fantastic.


Yup, you and me both...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I just can't :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

See why can't you just do that every week. Give him 2-3 lines max, no cheesy shit and just leave :applause


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:lmao The one person who stands up to Steph and doesn't get slapped...................and he gets booed. I don't even know.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Too little, too late.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Roamin' Rains said:


> jesus Christ you people are either hearing things or I am going crazy
> 
> when his music hit there was a huge pop
> 
> he just got cheered when he said he'll whoop HHH


He got the cheap pop for mentioning Broad St. That's it. Other than the cheap pop he got nothing but boos.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I'm glad the segment lasted 20 mins. On to the next!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Short and sweet promo from Reigns.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Brandough said:


> Same place that cheered him months ago when he won the title are now booing him :booklel fickle mofos


Yes, because those are the exact same people in the audience.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

ehh Roman character is changing for the better at least


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Hysteria said:


> Seriously the only way this Roman Reigns thing works at WrestleMania is if there's a double turn. There's no way around it, 100,000 (WWE hopes) fans are going to boo this guy to smithereens in AT&T Stadium.


Does it count as a double turn when everyone boos the face before the match even starts?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Yoooo Steph froze up when Reigns blocked the slap. That's like Steph's only move in her pokemon arsenal.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Boring fucks


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roxinius said:


> Then you're fucking deaf


not a single boo during his promo

got nice cheer

I'll get the link for RAW and challenge you to timestamp the mass chorus of boos

heard a few but he got a fucking POP when his music hit...you are DELUSIONAL if you didnt hear that shit.

he's been booed hard in the past, but def. not tonight. weak boos


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Beli Dat


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That's how all his promos should go. Short, sweet, to the point. If only they knew this a year ago(we all knew and told them so but of course, nobody listened).


----------



## Duk (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

He is so awful...no one gives a fucking shit what he says. They could at least try to give him a mouthpiece of sorts.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Not bad at all.


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Owens vs. AJ Boom!


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Styles vs Owens!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Short promo by Reigns, thank god.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

At least he didn't sound corny this time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

AJ Styles vs KO pt 2 :mark:


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

The GOAT AJ Styles up next!!!!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:lol Rematch from Smackdown.

Creative at it again.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

time for a rematch


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What idiots to waste Styles Vs Owens tonight


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Shit opening segment.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They say control of RAW and de facto control of WWE as they shit on Smackdown completely.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TD Stinger said:


> FFinally, someone stopped a Stephanie slap.


And he still got booed.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



ShowStopper said:


> THAT'S IT???
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Those boos are so damn loud, too. Philly not cheering like they did last time.


so damn loud? are you being sarcastic?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao The one person who stands up to Steph and doesn't get slapped...................and he gets booed. I don't even know.


:lmao Right?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TD Stinger said:


> FFinally, someone stopped a Stephanie slap.


About damn time.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Roamin' Rains said:


> not a single boo during his promo
> 
> got nice cheer
> 
> ...


That wasn't a real pop! Garbage af


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roamin' Rains said:


> he got a pop when his music hit, are you deaf or am I? I mean seriously...
> 
> I'll timestamp when I get a link later.


No he didn't , come on dude. HE got all boos. And don't say oh its that 2 sec girl cheer right when the music hits since that is in intro music, since that always happens in the same spot every time.

Reigns got booed big time.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Can roman reigns cut a promo that actually acknowledges he's in front of a crowd. If I wanted to see a poor actor reading lines badly I'd watch a syfy movie.


----------



## mandeep000 (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow so many Roman haters here. Whenever he enters the ring, you guys start with the boos comments :joy:. You love it, accept it.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That Reigns promo was great. That's the exact tone and presentation his character should have forever.

Philly have their minds made up though, I'm guessing Reigns will need to punch Vince again or something to win them over.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



FITZ said:


> Does it count as a double turn when everyone boos the face before the match even starts?


Lol good point. At this rate WWE just needs to go with the flow. The people are going to boo Reigns and they are going to cheer Triple H, no matter what.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Short, sweet, to the point with attitude. Not bad.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

It's shit to waste a program with such potential as Styles/Owens without anybreal build-up...... but I'll watch them compete every damn day of the week.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roamin' Rains said:


> so damn loud? are you being sarcastic?


Lmao are you?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Reigns has to be the least intimidating 'badass' in wrestling today.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao The one person who stands up to Steph and doesn't get slapped...................and he gets booed. I don't even know.


Philly is weird. They booed him when he won the rumble, then cheered him like crazy when he won the WWE title, now he got booed again. I'd like to think they were cheering the title reign and not Reigns, but they cheered Reigns more after that show when he cut that promo.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Roman can interrupt a scathing promo where Steph grills everyone in sight... and he still gets thunderous boos.

Incredible, absolutely incredible.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roamin' Rains said:


> so damn loud? are you being sarcastic?


No you're just being stupid


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TheBusiness said:


> Shit opening segment.


Minus the boos it wasn't bad.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Rookie of the Year said:


> That Reigns promo was great. That's the exact tone and presentation his character should have forever.
> 
> Philly have their minds made up though, I'm guessing Reigns will need to punch Vince again or something to win them over.


Finally a reasonable post


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Even 2 weeks before Mania we cannot get a hot opening. I typically disagree with Russo's sentiments, but he is right on the fucking money in that all these cold openings get so old and can set a bad tone and immediately direct a viewer away for the night (especially with tourney games right now). I cannot imagine how bored a casual fan who just wants to see some rasslin' is with this shit.

On another note, unless I need new lenses, Reigns is either on a great pump after his workout or has really hit the triceps hard recently because that tricep game looks stepped up considerably.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

A decent promo by Roman much better than his usual shit, still got booed to shit though.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roamin' Rains said:


> so damn loud? are you being sarcastic?


I'm sat RAW right now. Every time anything regarding Reigns is shown on the screen, the arena boos. The boos during the opening segment were deafening.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Maybe AJ and Jericho WILL be added to the IC match then. Lets see.*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I see lunch with Rusev and Lana is one of the charity prizes. I'd gladly pay to have lunch with Lana and Rusev, unfortunately the price for that is already out of my range. :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I will always laugh at this pic










:lol


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Good promo from Reigns.. He's still not 100% convincing, but getting better. 

And then he goes and breaks the mood by smirking as he's walking off cos he knew he did something right.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

they are giving this on raw? really?


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Brandough said:


> Same place that cheered him months ago when he won the title are now booing him :booklel fickle mofos


Not really. As I said previously Philly now know they were sold a pup and fell for it. That won't happen again.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Marv95 said:


> Short, sweet, to the point with attitude. Not bad.


The guy you're booking to be the face of your company needs to be able to do more than "short, sweet, and to the point".


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

To be honest that promo was fine...at least it was better than usual. Still awkard, tho. And yeah, he had boos...but he had a few cheers, so it wasn't a disaster.

But...at Wrestlemania Roman Reigns is gonna get booed out of the building. And you can believe dat. The crowd can (and they will)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

2 weeks from the biggest show of the year and that's the best opening segment they got. Sooo mediocre.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I got mostly boos, varying amounts of cheers. Roman thinks Stef is a joke.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> A decent promo by Roman much better than his usual shit, still got booed to shit though.


He should of been angrier and meanier, but it was better.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Reigns short promo again.. Good 

Here comes the WWE 50/50 booking time for AJ to get his win since he lost last week..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

P1 in the house!


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

They should have done this shit right after TLC. Reigns stopping Steph's slap during the only Raw in recent memory where he was actually over would have made a HUGE pop. Instead, they do it now when's it too late.

If they keep up this gimmick and not bring back the cheesiness and the goofiness, Reigns will eventually get over, but it will probably mid-2018 when he does so.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> I will always laugh at this pic

































Wonder if Vince fired the closed caption typist :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The audio tonight sounds like they have Smackdown mode turned on.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ok, that sounded like they were using piped reactions.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Will aj ever be wwe champ?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

a match which neither wrestler should lose


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Goddamn this Christly show look like shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Maybe AJ and Jericho WILL be added to the IC match then. Lets see.*


NO that shouldn't happen. It should just be Owens vs Zayn, but I'm sure stupid WWE will add more people.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DanTheMan07 said:


> The guy you're booking to be the face of your company needs to be able to do more than "short, sweet, and to the point".


Tell that to Brock Lesnar.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

He definitely needs a more rockish metaly theme


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Yeah. Go Styles! THAT is a Pop. *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So AJ is going to get his win back. This 50/50 booking kills me.

WHY THE FUCK DID YOU CUT AWAY FROM AJ'S RING ENTRANCE FOR A FUCKING FLASHBACK TO SMACKDOWN.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Can we get AJ Vs. Owens without the dumb finish from last week's SD effort. 

Thanks!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Jericho is basically Miz


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Styles vs Owens! I was going to catch up on Smackdown, but I guess I don't have to now.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

FU already Philly. KO get a bigger pop than AJ?


----------



## Duk (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

the Jericho feud would make more sense if people actually were cheering for AJ Styles. Kind of doesn't work when he comes out to mild applause.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

At least it was short... :larry


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Goddamn this Christly show look like shit.


He is super gay, not that there is anything wrong with that. But you can totally tell. He is super christian so he needs to hide it.


----------



## DavThandi (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Why is AJ Styles not the main event? (Sorry this is my first time watching WWE in 6 months)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Doing the same match on back to back shows even when it's two guys we like..

:mj4


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I mean I'm glad they kept Roman's lines short and sweet, but at the same time that promo exchange was utterly pointless.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Here we go. Time for Styles to get his win back!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I kinda want to skip this match since I'm gonna see this match up on Friday at MSG.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roman Empire said:


> Tell that to Brock Lesnar.


Errrrr heyman?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roman Empire said:


> Tell that to Brock Lesnar.


Brock is a different beast, please don't compare him to Roman


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



A-C-P said:


> Wonder if Vince fired the closed caption typist :lmao


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Rocketmansid said:


> And he still got booed.


What boos? I really didn't hear any. He didn't get overly cheered but he wasn't booed.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

As I won't be watching till later the truth please people


Was it apathy or boos?


Because apathy is actually worse....


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roamin' Rains said:


> not a single boo during his promo
> 
> got nice cheer
> 
> ...


You're either the most delusional poster on this forum, or you're trolling :lmao


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Roman came out! Ugh trash


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

giving this away on free tv on the road to WrestleMania... fuck it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Badbadrobot said:


> As I won't be watching till later the truth please people
> 
> 
> 
> Was it apathy or boos?


Romans got the shit booed out of him, big time


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Gutwrench said:


> I'm sat RAW right now. Every time anything regarding Reigns is shown on the screen, the arena boos. The boos during the opening segment were deafening.


On TV it didnt come across like that at all

I'll get the RAW link later and make a thread. We can discuss it there. Def did not sound anything like a chorus of boos.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Maybe AJ and Jericho WILL be added to the IC match then. Lets see.*


Ownes vs Styles vs Jericho vs Miz vs Zayn


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



birthday_massacre said:


> NO that shouldn't happen. It should just be Owens vs Zayn, but I'm sure stupid WWE will add more people.


*Yeah, the multi man is likley happening. I see Owens/Zayn one on one at Extreme Rules though. *


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Did JBL just say AJ's hair looks like some type of Poodle?
:Wat?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The only chance Roman Reigns has of going into WrestleMania as a babyface is if he gives Steph a Samoan drop and kicks Kevin Dunn's head into the concrete. Other than that, no chance.

And the reason they're doing AJ Styles vs. Kevin Owens a second time might be to set up AJ and Jericho's involvement in the IC Title picture at WM.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

AJ entrance always gets me hyped


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Good work so far.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ugh, commercial.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Damn he tossed him into that barricade like a baby.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roamin' Rains said:


> On TV it didnt come across like that at all
> 
> I'll get the RAW link later and make a thread. We can discuss it there. Def did not sound anything like a chorus of boos.


They were booing the whole time he was in the ring .


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This rules!


----------



## Duk (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roamin' Rains said:


> On TV it didnt come across like that at all
> 
> I'll get the RAW link later and make a thread. We can discuss it there. Def did not sound anything like a chorus of boos.


Uhh you're delusional...it was a chorus of boos...do you think his music has a boooooooooo baseline or something?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Should they really be doing these type of moves after all those injuries?


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I hate these damn commercials...


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TD Stinger said:


> What boos? I really didn't hear any. He didn't get overly cheered but he wasn't booed.


You should get ya ears checked buddy.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That looked painful.. :/


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Badbadrobot said:


> Errrrr heyman?


Errr Heyman isn't a wrestler? If you claim that a main eventer has to talk, then by that logic he doesn't/shouldn't need a manager.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That barricade bump looked brutal!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Dominos Ruining pizza since we started. 

Hard to tell what's the pizza crust and what's the cardboard box....


----------



## DavThandi (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

AJ Styles as the first match? Damn, can't wait until the main event


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



NakNak said:


> I hate these damn commercials...


Right. :frown2:


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Roamin' Rains said:


> Gutwrench said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sat RAW right now. Every time anything regarding Reigns is shown on the screen, the arena boos. The boos during the opening segment were deafening.
> ...


You must have one of those 13 channel box tv's with an antenna. All I heard was boos outside of the cheap pop for mentioning Broad St.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

He got booed, the only time they cheered was when he mentioned broadway. Still a good short promo by him though, the way it should be.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I think this I the reason Smackdown does not do good in the ratings. The have AJ vs Owns on Smackdown, then they have the exact same match on Raw a few days later.

Why should fans tune in to watch Smackdown to see AJ vs Owns when they could just wait a few day and watch the match on Raw instead?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Rocketmansid said:


> You should get ya ears checked buddy.


Go to the doctor ASAP


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Or Dominos-We think Ketchup is a sauce.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TD Stinger said:


> FFinally, someone stopped a Stephanie slap.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712068753085714432


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Hulk Hogan said:


> He got booed, the only time they cheered was when he mentioned broadway. Still a good short promo by him though, the way it should be.


Promo was fine in a vacuum, it's just that they've done such a terrible job with this the whole way through that it didn't matter what he did.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roamin' Rains said:


> On TV it didnt come across like that at all
> 
> I'll get the RAW link later and make a thread. We can discuss it there. Def did not sound anything like a chorus of boos.


The boos were pretty overwhelming on my tv.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

CommercialMania :vince2


----------



## DavThandi (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Roman Reigns is like Bret Hart 2.0 I think, Bret did not have good Mic skills either, and they both look kind of the same, hair an etc*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Show will probably suck after this match...or compared to this match. They'll probably put divas on next to kill all enthusiasm...


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roman Empire said:


> Errr Heyman isn't a wrestler? If you claim that a main eventer has to talk, then by that logic he doesn't/shouldn't need a manager.


And you're ignoring brocks gimmick which is in effect heyman.

And yes reigns would be better if someone did his talking for him 

And I'm not claiming anything just pointing out the problem with criticising Brock for not talking...

(Funnily enough when Brock talks it has impact, look up what he said about cena)


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Joseph92 said:


> I think this I the reason Smackdown does not do good in the ratings. The have AJ vs Owns on Smackdown, then they have the exact same match on Raw a few days later.
> 
> Why should fans tune in to watch Smackdown to see AJ vs Owns when they could just wait a few day and watch the match on Raw instead?


Smackdown is only two hours and cuts out most of the bullshit angles and focuses on wrestling.

If I had to pick one (I actually pirate both the next day to fast forward anything I want) I would pick Smackdown every time, no question.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roman Empire said:


> Errr Heyman isn't a wrestler? If you claim that a main eventer has to talk, then by that logic he doesn't/shouldn't need a manager.


Why should Brock talk when he has Heyman as his manager who is properly the greatest talker in WWE, Brock also has a better look and better ring skills than Roman


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DavThandi said:


> *Roman Reigns is like Bret Hart 2.0 I think, Bret did not have good Mic skills either, and they both look kind of the same, hair an etc*


But Bret had legit mat skills and that's why he was liked.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DavThandi said:


> *Roman Reigns is like Bret Hart 2.0 I think, Bret did not have good Mic skills either, and they both look kind of the same, hair an etc*


You need to go away and watch Brett wrestle, come back here and apologise for comparing those two wrestlers


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Hulk Hogan said:


> He got booed, the only time they cheered was when he mentioned *broadway*. Still a good short promo by him though, the way it should be.


Broad street, we in philly not new York.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao I didn't know Steph owned Cowboys stadium.


She's Stephanie McMahon. She owns everything.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

JBL wit the LARIATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Owens has such a great move set


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Badass neckbreacker


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DavThandi said:


> *Roman Reigns is like Bret Hart 2.0 I think, Bret did not have good Mic skills either, and they both look kind of the same, hair an etc*


Do not compare Hart to that pile of shit hart was one of the best in the ring


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*:jbl just now with LARIATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Owen's face looking puffy..


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

HOW sad is it that mania is 13 days away lmao


----------



## Duk (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roman Empire said:


> Errr Heyman isn't a wrestler? If you claim that a main eventer has to talk, then by that logic he doesn't/shouldn't need a manager.


haha what? Brock isn't a wrestler...hes a freak and a main eventer who is a freak like Taker or Brock can be enhanced by a great manager and doesn't necessarily need a mic to ooze charisma and get fans attention. Brock does more with one bounce to engage the fans than anything Roman has ever said


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Was that an AA?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Cole said a AA into a neckbreaker.

..
...
....

Shut up Cole. Super Cena mark.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Still not used to the way Cole says Styles.

STAI-OLS! :cole


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Roman being called Bret Hart 2.0 deeply upsets me, he is one of the greatest technical wrestlers ever and can cut a pretty good promo especially as a heel, along with having a lot of charisma.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DavThandi said:


> *Roman Reigns is like Bret Hart 2.0 I think, Bret did not have good Mic skills either, and they both look kind of the same, hair an etc*


:ha

That is all.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

i swear jbl just called owens rollins.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

BOTCH! Lmfao!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

LOL HE SAID AA. Wtf we are trying to not even be reminded of that POS Cena


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



The G.O.A.T said:


> She's Stephanie McMahon. She owns everything.


Off topic question, where did u get that pic of Stephanie? When did she do that?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Some newer fans need to learn about wrestling skill. I'm not saying this negatively, but really suggesting they go into some archives. Go back and watch Verne Gagne or Lou Thesz for a start.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Badbadrobot said:


> And you're ignoring brocks gimmick which is in effect heyman.
> 
> And yes reigns would be better if someone did his talking for him
> 
> ...


I mean, it doesn't mean anything to me if you need a manager. I'm just pointing out that it's hypocritical to get on Reigns for not being the best talker when Brock is seen as a favorite when he can't talk great either. Not everyone needs to be The Rock in order to do well in the WWE. You just need to be booked well and have a character that fits you.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That was a TOAD Splash! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Cole is embarrassing. "AA." Gay ass name.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Eddie would be proud :clap


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The FatAss Frog Splash.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Come on, he should not have kicked out from that!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

frogsplash by Owens!!


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I hate when the wrestlers leave their fucking eyes open when getting pinned.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

BREAK THE WALLS DOOOOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

This fucking match! Give me a feud WWE! Do something right!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

ANOTHER FUCKING COMMERCIAL :loweringangle


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Another commercial????

Jesus. That's part of the reason most TV matches suck these days.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Awesome free match..... thank you Vince!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Fucking commercial


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Talk about a clinic


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

AJ and Owens are KILLING it right now! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

These guys should be the main event of Wrestlemania.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

You go to commercial at that fucking moment? ARE YOU KIDDING ME? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The logic of these commercials . They just had a sick sequence with them being knocked out both of them and now it's a break fuck off wwe


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roamin' Rains said:


> On TV it didnt come across like that at all
> 
> I'll get the RAW link later and make a thread. We can discuss it there. Def did not sound anything like a chorus of boos.


How many times have you got to have it explained to you.
The links you keep using have WWE's editing depts finger prints all over them.


Oh who the fuck am I trying to kid. They suit your agenda and just feed your trolling.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

BOOOO...another commercial.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roamin' Rains said:


> I hate when the wrestlers leave their fucking eyes open when getting pinned.


they do it so they know when to kick out just before the 3 count


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roman Empire said:


> I mean, it doesn't mean anything to me if you need a manager. I'm just pointing out that it's hypocritical to get on Reigns for not being the best talker when Brock is seen as a favorite when he can't talk great either. Not everyone needs to be The Rock in order to do well in the WWE. You just need to be booked well and have a character that fits you.


The point is though Brock doesn't need to talk, but when he does it's good  

That is all


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The tie up and punch things is becoming slightly overused in a super kick way. But imma sucker for brawling so I'll allow it lol


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I can't believe that the first match of Raw is basically a PPV match.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Harping on Romans promos being "short and sweet" is irrelevant for a couple of reasons. 


First being it's too little, too late. They're trying to flip his character by changing his delivery and entrance, and likely will change his theme and attire, but the damage is done. 


Secondly, "short and sweet" does not = face of the company. You can be a main eventer. You will never be *the* main event though. Said it before but Sting was the cornerstone and face of WCW over Goldberg for a reason. Cena would have always found himself at the top of the card above Lesnar whether or not Brock remained or left. They have either conceded he can not lead them in that mold and are content with him simply being *a* top guy, or they're doing this to attempt to sway fans by teasing them with change (again) only to pull the rug from underneath them and make him Cena-lite when they feel the coast is clear.


In either scenario, they've worn out their good will and have a monstrous mountain to climb.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Good match, they should be saving matches like this for PPV's. This is why they need to bring back local jobbers!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Rocketmansid said:


> Broad street, we in philly not new York.


Boohoo, :trips4


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Roman being called Bret Hart 2.0 deeply upsets me, he is one of the greatest technical wrestlers ever and can cut a pretty good promo especially as a heel, along with having a lot of charisma.


Bret was an average promo at his very worst. And mic skills aren't all there is to being charismatic, a lot of people can't get that through their heads. Bret carried himself like the best there is, was, will be, and being able to back that aura up in the ring got him over.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

2 commercial breaks in 1 match. C'mon man!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Might go for the AJ hairstyle look. Have a beard just need to grow my hair out.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Lol just watch it the next day.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Styles vs. Owens will probably be the highlight of the night. I wouldn't mind a triple threat 30 minute iron-man match involving Styles, Zayn and Owens. Definite show stealer in my opinion.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Ham and Egger said:


> That was a TOAD Splash! :mark:












POTN!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Heath V said:


> Good match, they should be saving matches like this for PPV's. This is why they need to bring back local jobbers!


This would have been a great WM or SS match


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



KuritaDavion said:


> Promo was fine in a vacuum, it's just that they've done such a terrible job with this the whole way through that it didn't matter what he did.


Indeed, I would agree... But it was nice seeing Roman not suck, at least to me.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Awesome match. Problem is, Raw is all but guaranteed to go downhill after this.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This should be a WM match for the IC title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Can't wait until someone starts a thread tomorrow morning saying that this match was a "spotfest."

:mj4


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I need to say this: If KO does a fucking frog splash, he needs to win with that. If he was gonna use it and not win at all, better that you don't use it IMO.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Heath V said:


> Good match, they should be saving matches like this for PPV's. This is why they need to bring back local jobbers!


They honestly should have had each of them squash two of the Social Outcasts in a handicap match, they've got jobbers they just need to really use them as such.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Hysteria said:


> Styles vs. Owens will probably be the highlight of the night. I wouldn't mind a triple threat 30 minute iron-man match involving Styles, Zayn and Owens. Definite show stealer in my opinion.


Wait until Cesaro returns and make it a Fatal-4-Way, or is it time to push Cesaro up the card, immediately after he returns?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Jericho AND Zayn should interrupt and make it a tag match, taking out a big chunk of what probably be another disappointing RAW.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This match is amazing I guarantee Jericho will come out


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Someone screamed FINISH HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Well, that was pretty awesome!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Awesome match. Problem is, Raw is all but guaranteed to go downhill after this.


I think this will be match of the night.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

When AJ had Owens on his shoulders, you can see Owens belly sticking out:mj4


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That torture rack was the greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Way too much weight on AJ's knees, for that move...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Like the variation of the torture rack to a pin.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



NakNak said:


> I need to say this: If KO does a fucking frog splash, he needs to win with that. If he was gonna use it and not win at all, better that you don't use it IMO.


Agreed. Makes no sense!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Wait until Cesaro returns and make it a Fatal-4-Way, or is it time to push Cesaro up the card, immediately after he returns?


WWE should have tried pushing Cesaro up to the top of the card when he first got over big time (after the 1st Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal) 2 years ago. I think they'll get one more chance to do so but odds are they'll blow it and he'll be wasted again.

To me, whether is wins a WWE Championship or not, the guy has "star" written all over him.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

This is a quality match.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This match has been very good!


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Cena's not going to like all these fireman carry moves.

He's going to have to Tyler Reks them :cena


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm for Owens/Zayn/AJ/Jericho for the IC title at WM.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This match is SIIICCKKKKK!!! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

5 star match going on here.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This match is incredible. Not surprised though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Finally a good TV match from WWE.

:drose


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ok how the hell did he kick out from that?? Come on..


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Damn this is too good.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Headliner said:


> When AJ had Owens on his shoulders, you can see Owens belly sticking out:mj4


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Can't wait until someone starts a thread tomorrow morning saying that this match was a "spotfest."
> 
> :mj4


I mean they are going from big moment to big moment so it wouldn't be too off.

Dope match nonetheless


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Oh look, it's Jericho.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

No joke, this is WM quality right now. WWE could have such a great card if they just gave the fans what they wanted. 

Styles is the new HBK when it comes to stealing the show, BTW. He is just so good at everything he does in the ring.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Awesome match. Problem is, Raw is all but guaranteed to go downhill after this.


I can't see them topping this at all or even coming close.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

WHERE IS JERICHO'S SHIRTS


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

That powerbomb was fucking BRUTAL!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Siiiiick match!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

As expected these guys are delivering a quality match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Crowd still chanting Y2J :mj4


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I know it's silly but after Seth's injury, I always grimace at that spot.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Distraction roll up again....ugh.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Damn Jericho, can't you find a fuckin' shirt. You're a little too old to pull off the no shirt w/jacket look.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

terrible finish ... FUCK OFF JERICHO


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Boo! That happened on Smackdown.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

good to see Owens getting the pin

early MOTY contender


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Shitty, predictable, pointless finish.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:ha:ha:ha 

Exact same ending two matches in a row

:HA:HA:HA


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Here we go with Jericho's annoying voice! Thanks for ruining a good match.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

AJ Styles....the guy putting on MOTY in NJPW bringing that skill to WWE. Finally has a dance partner that compliments his best skills.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Didn't like the finish just because it was such a good match, but I understand it. But if you're going to do it, just do it once.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Well at least there wasn't 50/50 booking. But I don't like to see AJ lose twice to the same guy distraction or not.:francis


----------



## DavThandi (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*I apologize for comparing Bret Hart to Roman, I did not mean in ring, I just meant in looks and mic skills. 

On a side note, if this great match is the first match.. What will the main event be ? *


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That was a great match.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:mark: Love douchebag Jericho!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Good back to back wins for KO.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Heath V said:


> Good match, they should be saving matches like this for PPV's. This is why they need to bring back local jobbers!


You ain't selling out wells fargo with 15,000 and drawing 3.5-4 million more live on tv for 3 hours of jobber matches though..last time raw was booked that way it was being held in high school gyms


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



RapShepard said:


> I mean they are going from big moment to big moment so it wouldn't be too off.
> 
> Dope match nonetheless


It would be way off. You want to see a spotfest? Go watch an original ECW RVD match. They're really not even big moves that we just saw. Just better moves that we see in 95% of WWE's matches.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

AJ styles. Aj styles. Aj styles. An styles. 

Heel Jericho is God.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Building heat. Nice.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



birthday_massacre said:


> they do it so they know when to kick out just before the 3 count


Stone Cold hates it too and said it best....wrestlers need to learn cadence. You dont need to keep ur eyes open.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Jericho had to start saying AJ Styles super fast so they couldn't keep chanting Y2J after each one. *


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Amazing match!


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Why is Owens jobbing in the feud? Shouldn't the IC Champ have his own story?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Jericho is an amazing heel


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Second time they do this finish? Why Zayn didn't interfere? He could've helped AJ to win. Instead, they did the same shit that they did on SD.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Hysteria said:


> Damn Jericho, can't you find a fuckin' shirt. You're a little too old to pull off the no shirt w/jacket look.


I've made this joke before, but he works part time at chippendales now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Good match, they should be saving matches like this for PPV's. This is why they need to bring back local jobbers!


Won't work folk would just go "I'm not watching this squash match" or 

" how am I supposed to believe ____ is credible if they face jobbers every week"


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

#KOMania


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

NO NO NO FUCK Ziggler.

It should be Zayn


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

No...fuck off Ziggler.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Can someone get this fuckboy Ziggler off my screen.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Why do they insist on booking their faces like idiots?

Why would Styles fall for that once let alone twice. fuck off wwe


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Go away Ziggler.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Lmao that rookie is way too easily distracted

Pretty good match overall


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Aww fuck me...


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Let's go Ziggler *clap clap*


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Fuck off ziggler


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

BOTCHAMANIA


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

multi-man ic match incoming


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

You lost, Dolph.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

MAFFEW is gonna fucking love that


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Botchamania! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



validreasoning said:


> You ain't selling out wells fargo with 15,000 and drawing 3.5-4 million more live on tv for 3 hours of jobber matches though..last time raw was booked that way it was being held in high school gyms


So you going to keep having this matches on live tv with no build , and nothing but 50/50 wins and losses


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Botchamania! ahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ziggler just said Botchamania.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Fuck out of here Ziggler.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Multi-ladder match for IC title confirmed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Here we go. Gonna be a multi man IC match at WM.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ugh. I want Sami for god sake.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I think Dolph may have the most ridiculous face I've ever seen.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Rocketmansid said:


> Off topic question, where did u get that pic of Stephanie? When did she do that?


I got it from google, I don't know what site. I don't know it the pic was done.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*ClusterfuckMANIA*


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



MM10 said:


> No joke, this is WM quality right now. WWE could have such a great card if they just gave the fans what they wanted.


WWE has one of, if not THE most talented roster in the world of wrestling. Hell, I was saying that even while Styles and Nakamura were in NJPW.

It is fucking inexcusable how bad some WWE shows are with a roster this good.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ziegler needs to fuck off, even the midcard is too big for him now


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ughhh not this guy, dolph please go away and never come back. Looks like poor KO will be in a multi man match with a bunch of hacks


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

You've got to me be kidding me...they are going to ruin the IC title match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

so they are putting jobbers like the MIz and Ziggler in a match with KO at WM when they have the perfect person in Zayn with the perfect storyline to make the match.
Vince really needs to go


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The WWE Network won an award?


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ziggler vs Miz vs Zayn vs KO? (and possibly adding Y2J & AJ?)
I just don't care about a multiman match :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:lmao Miz got a pop. His heel work isn't going unappreciated.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



mansofa said:


> Why is Owens jobbing in the feud? Shouldn't the IC Champ have his own story?


How he jobbed? He won straight matches against AJ.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Never fucking mind. fpalm


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I'm glad it's not a single Owens vs Sami single match they should have a bigger build up.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

KO laughing at Miz's jokes.

hehe


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Stupid multi-man match build up incoming.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

LMAO @ Botchamania.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Multi man ladder match coming.

I like the earlier suggestion of a Scramble match, but we're getting ladders.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Poor Owens is too good to be stuck in a multi man geek match at Mania. Should be Zayn vs Owens 1 on 1.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Who's this jobber?
:troll


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I hate how this generation of WWE Superstars have stars who were once World Heavyweight Champion now find themselves begging for a lowly IC Championship title shot. 


How sad.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Can we just have Sami Vs. Owens one on one please?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

You need 5 guys for a champion scramble tho


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Why is this match not just Zayn and Owens? Nobody wants ziggler and Miz in the fucking ring..I love the Miz on the mic but get out of the ring please.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

2 years in a row of the IC Title match being a multi-man match at WM.

fpalm


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Yeah we looking at a multi man match for the IC belt at WM.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Styles amd Jericho meed to come back out and make this a ladder match


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



ShowStopper said:


> Here we go. Gonna be a multi man IC match at WM.


Unfortunately..

Dolph and Miz just bore me at this point. Dolph has tried everything to get over and it's just not working. Quite frankly I want to see him bleed..


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Please tell me they aren't adding Ziggler and Miz to Owens and Sami Zayn match at Mania.

WHYYYY


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Can't we just get Owens vs Zayn one on one


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

what they should do is have the reshow match be Zayn vs Miz vs Dolph with he winner facing KO for the title.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Damn I been missing out, when did Zayn come to the main roster??


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So the way to get an IC title shot Is just interrupt him? What have miz or ziggler done to be in the mix.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I want in on the IC title match, and just happen to have a mic in my hand and my music cued up...WWE logic


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Rocketmansid said:


> How he jobbed? He won straight matches against AJ.


He won, but the match was to fuel the AJ/Y2j feud, rather than his own, but it has segwayed nicely though


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Skinny Seth Rogen.. He does look a lot like him :lol


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

LOL Damn it!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Skinny Seth Rogan.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ryder about to come out?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Zayns music is embarrassing


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

"Skinny Seth Rogen" :brock4


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Headliner said:


> Poor Owens is too good to be stuck in a multi man geek match at Mania. Should be Zayn vs Owens 1 on 1.


Well the multi-man saves Owens/Zayn for a longer feud after WM since they brought Zayn up too late for a good long feud.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ohhhh thriple threat to be number 1 contender. I can dig it.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Why the hell is he yelling?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Prayer Police said:


> The WWE Network won an award?


Yep, the "unable to gain customers even by offering it free" merit reward.


----------



## DavThandi (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

NOWS THE PERFECT TIME FOR JEFF HARDY TO RETURN


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

inb4 Ziggler wins.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Thank god there will be a 1 on 1 IC title match. Miz and Ziggler can fuck off to the Andre Battle Royal where they belong.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Yey! Do that WWE.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Oh thank god. Should still be Owens vs Zayn!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> I'm glad it's not a single Owens vs Sami single match they should have a bigger build up.


Might get it after all.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Prayer Police said:


> #KOMania


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Hoping for Zayn vs. Owens.

The IC title needs to shine in a one-on-one match. Not convoluted multi-man matches like it was last year.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Seriously where did Ziggler and Miz come from? I hate when creative do this random shit.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Just do a Fatal 4 Way elimination match at 'Mania...


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Whoa this crowd is AIDS


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Ratedr4life said:


> Can't we just get Owens vs Zayn one on one


If they go multi they are probably setting it up so Zayn wins by pinning MIz, so Owens can chase Zayn for the title with never having been pinned. it could go through til SS


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

How is it that Ziggler is even considered a contender to the IC belt?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Zayn v OWens
AJ v Y2J 

is happening.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

more Ambrose vignettes :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

It's Da Funk master himself!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The Funker


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Oh stop Dean we all know you're losing at mania.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

OMG DEAN VIGNETTE IN PHILLY


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It would be way off. You want to see a spotfest? Go watch an original ECW RVD match. They're really not even big moves that we just saw. Just better moves that we see in 95% of WWE's matches.


A bunch of super spotfests doesn't discount this as one.( though once again I dont think it really is)

Just saying that with AJs offense someone could argue he's a spot guy. I mean how many of his moves actually play into his finisher (lots of guys on the roster have this problem) It's a lot of visually impressive moves but they don't really flow into his finisher or tell a story.

Enjoyed the match though regardless.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

KOMania, heh?
What was the unofficial name of last year's WrestleMania? Reigns-a-Mania?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Heath V said:


> Unfortunately..
> 
> Dolph and Miz just bore me at this point. Dolph has tried everything to get over and it's just not working. Quite frankly I want to see him bleed..


He was over, before they shat on him for a year straight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Terry Funk!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Terry Funk is still alive! Damn, but that's a good one to push Ambrose.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The Funkster!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Wasn't Funk working and blading with hepatitis?


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I mean, I guess it's cool that they don't want either Zayn or Owens getting pinned at their first Wrestlemania...

I'm trying to find the silver lining here

EDIT: TERRY FUCKING FUUUUUUUUUUUUUNK


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Last week we had Cactus Jack now we got Chainsaw Charlie.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Holy shit Terry Funk...


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

DEAN AMBROSE AND TERRY FUNK!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Oh my god. FUNKER*


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Triple threat no 1 contenders... So we're getting a 3 way pin? Haha

Ambrose vs... Strowman? So that's why they didn't advertise Dean for the show.

Holy shit Terry Funk!


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

IT'S TERRY FUCKING FUNK!!!


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Fuck the rest of Raw tbh. I'm out.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Terry Funk's talking and all I'm looking at is the girl's giant rack in the background.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Funk !!!!!! :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Look at them pulling out all these hardcore legends to shove that Ambrose is hardcore down our throats lol

Great seeing them actually doing something different to out him over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

If I had a daughter.............................................................. *awkward silence*


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Aww first he gets the wired bat from Foley, now he gets the chain saw from Funk. Kind of sweet.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Oh no...Chainsaw Charlie reference.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

My. Look at all the local wrestlers in the background.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Abisial said:


> He was over, before they shat on him for a year straight.


Never over with me, can't stand the guy.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Wow this is amazing


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This had to be in a bar in south philly.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



KuritaDavion said:


> Terry Funk's talking and all I'm looking at is the girl's giant rack in the background.


Will have to inspect this very carefully


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:LOL A CHAINSAW IF HE BRINGS THAT TO WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



RapShepard said:


> A bunch of super spotfests doesn't discount this as one.( though once again I dont think it really is)
> 
> Just saying that with AJs offense someone could argue he's a spot guy. I mean how many of his moves actually play into his finisher (lots of guys on the roster have this problem) It's a lot of visually impressive moves but they don't really flow into his finisher or tell a story.
> 
> Enjoyed the match though regardless.


Guys who do more than the usual crap WWE movesets aren't automatically spotfest guys, though. AJ is one of the best, if not the best, at ring psychology and has been for awhile now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Funk passing the torch too! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ambrose with a chainsaw for thirty seconds is better than any single Reigns segment.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ambrose being the successfor of all these (hardcore) legends is kind of awesome.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Oh god ... he has a fucking chainsaw ... *nervous laugh*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Are you kidding me WWE??!!?!? A chainsaw..... ahahahahahah omfg... TOO MUCH!!!!! But I love it!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ambrose and Funk :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Can't wait for the new Ambrose Pillman style gun incident


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Terry Funk teaching these young dudes how to promo.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So Tommy Dreamer next week?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So instead of chanting Dean or Funk they chant ECW smh Philly needs to let it die


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So come Wrestlemania Dean is gonna try to dismember Brock?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Wear goggles you stupid skinny son of a bitch.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Funny story is when I met Funk a few months ago he told me I looked like Ambrose. That was an epic segment!*


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roman Empire said:


> Aww first he gets the wired bat from Foley, now he gets the chain saw from Funk. Kind of sweet.


Next week he'll get a fork from Abdullah the Butcher.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Hell yea, Texas Chainsaw Dean!


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Amazing segment.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Okay if Dean Ambrose is going continue on his shopping spree at Hardcore Home Depot, he needs to stop by the Abdullah the Butcher section and get Abby's trusty fork...just leave the Hepatitis behind.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Well, a chainsaw is one way to defeat Brock...


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

A chainsaw....cant bleed anymore.....but a chainsaw.....

Yep. A chainsaw.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What'll they do next week? Al Snow giving him ....Head?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

MY GOAT PICK TERRY FUNK CUTTING A WACKY PROMO :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



wkc_23 said:


> If I had a daughter.............................................................. *awkward silence*


lol I noticed that too.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Would of loved a "Chainsaw Charlie!" chant


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

-Decent Roman segment
-KO vs Styles
-Dean wielding a chainsaw

This show is not bad so far :/


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

WTF is next? Pillmans gun? :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What they don't show is Ambrose pawning that chainsaw an hour later for some meth.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Ambrose with a chainsaw for thirty seconds is better than any single Reigns segment.


Fa sho.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That was pretty awesome. Screw fighting Stroman tho.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:mark:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So it's RVD or Dreamer next week one would think


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Well, from my understanding, Brock and Dean are going to have a hardcore match we haven't seen in a while. CZW style motherfucker.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Mick Foley and now Terry 'muddafuckin' funk.. They are finally building the right kind of lunatic for Ambrose.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

ITS THE GODDAMN FUNKER!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Shadowcran said:


> What'll they do next week? Al Snow giving him ....Head?


I'd be willing to go to the states to perform that honour lmfao.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Can New Jack give him a shopping cart and a stapler next week?


----------



## DavThandi (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Damn the show has been amazing, maybe it's pumping us for a Kurt Angle return? *


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roman Empire said:


> Aww first he gets the wired bat from Foley, now he gets the chain saw from Funk. Kind of sweet.


A stapler and a public defender from New Jack are coming in next week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Are you kidding me WWE??!!?!? A chainsaw..... ahahahahahah omfg... TOO MUCH!!!!! But I love it!!!!


Too much? 


:kobe


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



PanopticonPrime said:


> So Tommy Dreamer next week?


If they were gonna do a Dreamer promo, it probably would have been this week right? considering they are in PHilly


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Looks like Dean/Brock is going to be a hardcore match, unless these segments are BS.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



MM10 said:


> A chainsaw....cant bleed anymore.....but a chainsaw.....
> 
> Yep. A chainsaw.


They've been allowing blood again....they've also acknowledged it


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Lok said:


> WTF is next? Pillmans gun? :lol


LOL!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Skinny Seth Rogen..Lol Ok Miz you got my vote ILL MARK for you.

And let me guess Sabu returns next week and Give him a super glue tube and Barbed wire? Loool


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Ambrose with a chainsaw for thirty seconds is better than any single Reigns segment.


This should get alot of likes.... Damn it!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

TIME FOR SOME EMASCULATION


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



RapShepard said:


> Won't work folk would just go "I'm not watching this squash match" or
> 
> " how am I supposed to believe ____ is credible if they face jobbers every week"


Yes maybe but there has to be some kind of middle ground. Guys are getting worked hard and it seems like we're seeing the same match again and again. High profile matches should be saved for the PPV's.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Kevin Owens is just so natural. The absolute best in the company. No flaws.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What happened to the days when the promoter would come up with that match. 

Not the wrestler nervously approach the promoter backstage with the idea.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

RECAPS from a MONTH ago..

:heyman6


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

KO groveling to steph :mj4


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ambrose is really getting put over on this RTWM and the fact that he doesn't even need to beat Brock to stay over because of how they are playing this is great. 

I'm getting real vibes that WWE are actually enjoying putting him in segments much like they did with Bryan/Kane in 2013. They are going out of their way to be creative with him and seemingly no one else. :ti 

Styles/Jericho looks like it's peaked as a story unfortunately and no other feuds are even that interesting. 

Ambrose has had to carry two feuds on this RTWM so far with the absences of Reigns and Lesnar and he's fucking smashed it. 

If there is one positive to be taken from WWE right now, it's their portrayal of Ambrose. They might just get this right.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Can a chainsaw work on Lesnar, or will it get taken to suplex city?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Is wrestlemania really 13 nights away? This raw is boring me senseless!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I'd laugh until I hurt if Sid Vicious shows up to give him his "Lord Humongous" Mask...90% of those watching wouldn't even get it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

kayfabe commentary :mj4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

KO being all nice to Steph was a terrible look.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



ShowStopper said:


> Looks like Dean/Brock is going to be a hardcore match, unless these segments are BS.


It was already established that the match is gonna be a Street Fight match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Ham and Egger said:


> So come Wrestlemania Dean is gonna try to dismember Brock?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Holy fuck was Cena looking skinny as fuck there?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Guys who do more than the usual crap WWE movesets aren't automatically spotfest guys, though. AJ is one of the best, if not the best, at ring psychology and has been for awhile now.


Ehh it's a fine line. While I do agree it's great to see someone who can bust out a variety of moves, it all depends.

With Owens he does a lot of different moves but mostly play into the back or head which works with a pop up powerbomb finish.

But while I enjoy AJ matches, right now it's weird to see him do all these impressive moves then end with a leg submission. It kind of veers into he's does a lot of moves just because instead of doing them for a reason.

Though I'm sure AJ knows a dozen or so moves that attacks the legs.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



magictrevor said:


> Is wrestlemania really 13 nights away? This raw is boring me senseless!


AJ vs Owens and Ambrose meeting with Funk is boring... What on Earth is wrong with you?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Prayer Police said:


> It was already established that the match is gonna be a Street Fight match.


I know that. But, at least to me, there is a difference between a WWE street fight match and a straight up hardcore match where all of these weapons are being teased.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*







you're welcome. :curry2


----------



## DavThandi (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Is Chris Jericho a shadow of his former self? I mean no disrespect he was one of my favorites. But no more intense matches for him, no main events etc*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



wkc_23 said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712078210138148864


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

IMO, Triple H vs Reigns should've been the HIAC match instead. Makes more sense storywise.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Did I just hear Ric Flair call Shane/Taker "potentially the biggest match in the history of the business" How deep a combination of spousal/child support and wine did they pay Ric Flair to say that?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

WTF WAS THAT DEAR GOD


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

oh no


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Lol ND totally faces now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That was some gay azz shiet... but funny...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Geez...is it just me or is it even WORSE on the commercials this Raw? I mean...damn!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



RapShepard said:


> Ehh it's a fine line. While I do agree it's great to see someone who can bust out a variety of moves, it all depends.
> 
> With Owens he does a lot of different moves but mostly play into the back or head which works with a pop up powerbomb finish.
> 
> ...


Wrestlers don't always work the bodypart that their finisher focuses on, though. Austin used a stunner, but didn't always work on the neck. Rock used the rockbottom, but didn't always work the back. HBK kicked people in the face, but didn't always work the face (if that's even possible). Bret didn't always work on someone's legs. Not every match a guy has has to focus on the same bodypart everytime out. That would get boring/stale real quick.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Well that was disturbing.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Yooo what the fuck is going on?!?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

that guy :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ayyyy we want some boot-ay! Dead :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:lmao WTF :lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

WTF is this gay shit lmao.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Oh man this guy's enthusiasm on my twitter feed every Monday night makes me smile. Even tho the show is sometimes CRAP


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That wasn't even funny. This show is just all cringe worthy . I hate wwe . Wrestlemania will suck . I wish I could be done after that but all the injured guys are coming back so I'm stuck . FML


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Midnight Rocker said:


> :lmao WTF :lol


Imagine being a guy on the couch watching that just as your wife/gf comes in. What in the hell could you say about that?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

dude was too engaged


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:jbl HA HA HA THEY'RE TWERKIN' I LOVE IT MAGGLE


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Hurin said:


> AJ vs Owens and Ambrose meeting with Funk is boring... What on Earth is wrong with you?


Ambrose and funk was decent. Rest just hasn't held my attention. Aj and Owens was just a rehash of smackdown.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Good first hour, shame there's two left.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So New Day are glad handing babyfaces now?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Yes maybe but there has to be some kind of middle ground. Guys are getting worked hard and it seems like we're seeing the same match again and again. High profile matches should be saved for the PPV's.


I agree they need a middle ground but it's going to be hard. With so much hate for "predictability" I don't see how they ever go back.

On one hand they can't have guys like AJ and Owens face guys like Slater and Swagger because that outcome is a forgone conclusion.

But now it leaves them in a weird thing were important midcarder face of consistently and 50/50 booking and distraction losses is the only way to build up and maintain credibility.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The League of Nations can fuck off.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Watch them get Jake Roberts next giving Damien to Dean
:sodone :sodone :sodone :krillin :krillin :krillin
I can't :cry


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

By God someone take his mic..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Oh God; these guys are still around for some reason.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Wade Barrett looks like he's wasting away.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Rusev and Barrett>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Lobsterhead and Del Rio


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Did this shit start at 12 U.K time again?


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

"Bullhammer!"
"Brogue Kick!"
"....Whateva the fuck Rio calls his finish!"
"The Accolade!!"


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What the hell did Del Rio just saay


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Del Rio - Best whistle in the business! :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:dance


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What the fuck - where did Sheamus's beard bead things go?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Well, at least we know where Hornswoggle is these days.


Stuffed down the front of Del Rio's trunks..


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Idk I like LON....


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I caught the "I EAT BOOTY" sign.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Its a New Day. Its a new generation.


----------



## DavThandi (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*It's a shame they didn't turn Wade Barret into anything big, I was hoping he can become a Edge like heel(Obviously not even close to as good as Edge) but the same type of heel.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Why do they give Sheamus the most mic time, Barrett little mic time, Rusev no mic time, and Del Rio any mic time? It's just all fucking wrong and one of the many problems with League of Nations.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So in this big "face turn" for the New Day.. 

Umm

What's exactly changed?
.....................................
Ohh I see Their promos just got worse..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Dat white girl getting into it! :ti


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Wrestlers don't always work the bodypart that their finisher focuses on, though. Austin used a stunner, but didn't always work on the neck. Rock used the rockbottom, but didn't always work the back. HBK kicked people in the face, but didn't always work the face (if that's even possible). Bret didn't always work on someone's legs. Not every match a guy has has to focus on the same bodypart everytime out. That would get boring/stale real quick.


Nah I totally get what you're saying.

I'm just telling you why O think some people might label him as a spot monkey... Well besides the usual short guy = spot guy ridiculousness.

Either way spot guy or not that ..... Styles has good matches a lot


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Rusev deserves better than the League tbh


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

"I Eat Booty" poster made it on tv


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Booty O's! Ayyyyy we want some New Day


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Berlino said:


> Did this shit start at 12 U.K time again?


the US clocks went ahead last weekend. It will be until you turn your clocks ahead


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712081400799883265
:lmao


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

''I Eat Booty'' Poster.

Is GOAT.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Rusev the boss!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Been pretty happy with this show so far. 

- Reigns looked credible in the ring with Stephanie, and was allowed to cut her off and keep from being emasculated. 
- Owens/Styles was fantastic, shame they decided to beat Styles twice in a row now, even if it is against Owens. Y2J should have did the DQ if they really wanted to go that route. 
- Also cool to see Owens talking to the Authority and actually being listened to. I assume this leads to Zayn/Owens at Mania, and given a crowd which will really enjoy both guys, this should be a great match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Rusev washing himself lol.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

PG :|


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Well Lobsterhead and Del Rio are trash. Rusev and Barrett aren't.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

You are trash???

Are 3 year olds writing their comebacks?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Lana better come out next to take away the mental image of Rusev's feet:jay


----------



## DavThandi (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Barret should have been the new Orton, can someone tell me who the biggest future heel is in wrestling ?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

A great reaction from Rusev


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

lol @ the no selling :lmao love it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Welp I'm off the New Day train. It's been real.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Wow LON just looks like a bunch of fools.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712081400799883265
> :lmao


fpalm fucking stupid


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Okay. Can we bring KO/AJ back out? Only good part of the show thus far.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

lol, League is just having fun.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*And YOU Kofi are a guy who once beat Randy Orton on RAW, have had countless Rumble moments to shine AND all you could muster out of all of that was a shitty spot with a team called the New Day. *

God fuck these guys so much.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

SHAMEUS


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

This is actually really funny.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

New Day are jumping the shark with these dead memes.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What was bleeped?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The New Day CUTTING ASS right now! :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

New Day is making LoN look great compared to them with this garbage promo.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:lmao


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This is really bad.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Un f'ing real these guys get paid to do this.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Lmao New Day are incredible. They killin it.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



birthday_massacre said:


> the US clocks went ahead last weekend. It will be until you turn your clocks ahead


:damn

Missed the first hour again which is probably a blessing in disguise i suppose


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ok that started awfully but this New Day is doing great right now.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

LOL Shame-us!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That was utterly painful to sit through.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

They could have called you John, Mike or Stephen, but instead they called you Sheamus!

Nice, Sheamus' real name is Stephen. Cute little reference.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Annihilus said:


> New Day are jumping the shark with these dead memes.


There's a new term for that you can also use: "Nuked the fridge", from last Indiana Jones movie.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TheLooseCanon said:


> New Day is making LoN look great compared to them with this garbage promo.


lay off the crack pipe, this was great


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Can we get more of Rusev washing himself??


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Y'know, if League of Nations don't act insulted by The New Day mocking them and just laugh it off, how am I supposed to be interested in seeing these two teams fight?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

First New Day promo i have enjoyed in quite awhile. Nicely done!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

It's pretty sad to see these guys in the postition they're in. Rusev, Barret and Del Rio are all decent at the very LEAST and they're all pretty entertaining guys when they're on. Shame to see them wasting away in this sort of thing.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Yeah I'm not feeling the Face New day...Heel new day was much more entertaining.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Are new day face?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Berlino said:


> :damn
> 
> Missed the first hour again which is probably a blessing in disguise i suppose


Actually you missed a pretty good AJ/KO match. Which means something because I don't praise much about RAW these days. Much less watch it. I'm about to change the channel if these idiots keep talking.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What did i miss guys ? Quick resume pleeeaseee and this also includes "Shit raw".


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Kofi: "You know New Day loves the kids!"

Why am I afraid that this line subtly means that my beloved New Day is gonna be neutered by Vince? :floyd1


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

this is the kind of match that should be for the us title, not rybitch and kalisto.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



AngryConsumer said:


> Can we get more of Rusev washing himself??


Gif is needed.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roamin' Rains said:


> lay off the crack pipe, this was great


You're right. You obviously know a great promo when you hear one.

I de-declare you're correct. Beelee me.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Rusev has lost some weight.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



dougfisher_05 said:


> *And YOU Kofi are a guy who once beat Randy Orton on RAW, have had countless Rumble moments to shine AND all you could muster out of all of that was a shitty spot with a team called the New Day. *
> 
> God fuck these guys so much.














U mad?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Y'know, if League of Nations don't act insulted by The New Day mocking them and just laugh it off, how am I supposed to be interested in seeing these two teams fight?


The "insults" were terrible. Any sane human would laugh at how poor they are.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

New Day already getting corny since that face turn.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Is Vince Russo holding the "Bring Back Vince Russo" sign?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



RapShepard said:


> Nah I totally get what you're saying.
> 
> I'm just telling you why O think some people might label him as a spot monkey... Well besides the usual short guy = spot guy ridiculousness.
> 
> Either way spot guy or not that ..... Styles has good matches a lot


Spotmonkey has become exactly like 'buried' and 'smark.' People not using a word correctly in alot of cases these days.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The New Day are no longer funny anymore/


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I miss Pre-Unicorn New Day tbh



magictrevor said:


> Are new day face?


They're teaming with Dean and Reigns at a house show coming to where I live, so yea they're faces now.



EDIT: A smackdown, not a house show.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Hurin said:


> Rusev deserves better than the League tbh


Rusev deserves better period.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Brollins said:


> What did i miss guys ? Quick resume pleeeaseee and this also includes "Shit raw".


A bad ass Styles/Owens match that went for a good 20 minutes and had 2 commercial breaks. It was a WM quality match that Jericho ruined for AJ.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I'm literally more tired after I put this raw on. WWE is trash


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Evolution said:


> It's pretty sad to see these guys in the postition they're in. Rusev, Barret and Del Rio are all decent at the very LEAST and they're all pretty entertaining guys when they're on. Shame to see them wasting away in this sort of thing.


that is why Barrett is quitting. He could have been a top heel. Rusev a top heel until they ruined him. Del Rio could be great ifhtey used him like Lucha did.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Lol Wood's having too much fun! The guy is a natural.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brollins said:


> What did i miss guys ? Quick resume pleeeaseee and this also includes "Shit raw".


Steph and Roman promo

AJ vs KO

Angle put KO in an Ankle lock

The showed a vignette for Bobby Roode


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Can someone give me a fast recap of what happened on RAW before New Day's dumb ass promo? Fell asleep before RAW came on.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*New Day are gonna get watered down now that they turned face. But still great.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Headliner said:


> Welp I'm off the New Day train. It's been real.


7 days yet again..
Just like Shane's return..
Fandango's WM pop..
and so many other things..
7 days since the ND turned "face"
7 days to ruin anything.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Brollins said:
> 
> 
> > What did i miss guys ? Quick resume pleeeaseee and this also includes "Shit raw".
> ...


Dont have a large enough house to fit all of my mark if that were to happen.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Can someone give me a fast recap of what happened on RAW before New Day's dumb ass promo? Fell asleep before RAW came on.


Steph promo and Reigns came out and got booed hard. Short though, thankfully.

A very good KO/AJ match that got ruined by two commercial breaks and a Jericho run in.

Dean segment at a bar with Terry Funk giving him a chainsaw.

Shane/Taker recap.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> that is why Barrett is quitting. He could have been a top heel. Rusev a top heel until they ruined him. Del Rio could be great ifhtey used him like Lucha did.


1. Barrett couldn't stay healthy long enough to finish a push

2. Rusev is just another example of how It's hard to do much with a monster heel once they lose. Rusev will eventually recover

3. Del Rios LU character was I quit WWE can't really do that in WWE


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Hawkke said:


> 7 days yet again..
> Just like Shane's return..
> Fandango's WM pop..
> and so many other things..
> ...


I still like New Day, but it's clear their quality dropped TREMENDOUSLY when they started doing the Pony and Booty Shtick. They were versatile now they just go back to the same punchlines over and over. It's not about Face or Heel turns.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



dougfisher_05 said:


> Actually you missed a pretty good AJ/KO match. Which means something because I don't praise much about RAW these days. Much less watch it. I'm about to change the channel if these idiots keep talking.


:Cry

So i missed what no doubt will be the only decent match of the night.Ffs


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Can someone give me a fast recap of what happened on RAW before New Day's dumb ass promo? Fell asleep before RAW came on.


Roman blocked a Steph slap and declared himself the new authority. 

AJ V KO had a great TV match, Jericho cost Styles.

Terry Fucking Funk gave Dean Ambrose his chainsaw.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Lothario said:


> U mad?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Wouldn't a belly to booty suplex be a German suplex?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



wkc_23 said:


>


You see, this guy has the right idea. The camera man knows what's up.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Losing all interest in whatever they're calling this show now...Entertainment? Nope...Wrestling? Nope...Embarrassment to be watching it? Yep.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Falling asleep here...you wouldn't think it's 2 weeks from wrestlemania.....league of jobbers (poor rusev) vs a group of grown men with unicorn horns and fake breakfast cereal...JUST FUCK OFF WWE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Braylyt said:


> Lana better come out next to take away the mental image of Rusev's feet:jay


Lemme help you out....



Spoiler: THIS PHOTO IS NOT BOOTY!



........okay, I lied.










:evil


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That New Day segment felt way less... genuine than the segments that made people fall in love with them in the first place.

I wouldn't be surprised if they've lost all creative freedom with their lines and whatnot, either that or it's fucking hard to be a babyface. Because something was just plain *off* with that


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So if League of Nations beat New Day for the tag titles does this mean there will be now 4 guys all claiming to be World Tag Team champions?


----------



## The Adorable One (May 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

It's so obvious that Vince has gotten his grubby paws all over The New Day. It's all about marketing them to kids and pushing merchandise now. Christ, they ruin everything. Their gimmick only works as heels. Awful.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Hawkke said:


> 7 days yet again..
> Just like Shane's return..
> Fandango's WM pop..
> and so many other things..
> ...


Is Johnny Curtis still employed? I saw him at a house show in July but never since. Guy is a good hand to have around and has a good body. Not saying he is a main event level guy but repackage him and you could get a servicable run out of the guy.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



manchesterdud said:


> Falling asleep here...you wouldn't think it's 2 weeks from wrestlemania.....league of jobbers (poor rusev) vs a group of grown men with unicorn horns and fake breakfast cereal...JUST FUCK OFF WWE


This is the current WWE....which has become 2000 WCW.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



manchesterdud said:


> Falling asleep here...you wouldn't think it's 2 weeks from wrestlemania.....league of jobbers (poor rusev) vs a group of grown men with unicorn horns and fake breakfast cereal...JUST FUCK OFF WWE


Don't worry, Shane will save us! 

P.S., need to be pushed to the upper card! :grin2:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



dougfisher_05 said:


>


Steve really has short fingers doesn't he?
:HA


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I remember when all of New Day were Rusev's bitch once upon a time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Losing all interest in whatever they're calling this show now...Entertainment? Nope...Wrestling? Nope...Embarrassment to be watching it? Yep.


So you continue to watch things you don't enjoy?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That was a sick spear between the ropes. Good finish.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

BIG E = Future world champ!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Big E gets booked like a beast lately. Finally!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

4 guys can't beat 3 guys...how the hell does WWE expect me to get interested in this match? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

LON lose a match? No fucking way! Impossible!

:lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



RapShepard said:


> So you continue to watch things you don't enjoy?


A lot of us are sadist. I love seeing you guys continue to watch this and complain lmao.

Gotta got off somehow.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Big E spear looks more legit than Roman.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That was actually an alright match between them two.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Hasn't the ramifications for the HIAC match have already been made??????????


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Big E looked like he damn near landed right on top of his head there jesus christ


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Wait. So we're getting this match at WM?

What the in all fucks was the point of it tonight then?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I like how LON always lose when they hold the advantage in numbers.

:lmao


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Bray Wyatt gets go away heat from me until he does something with his career.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



RapShepard said:


> Steph and Roman promo
> 
> AJ vs KO
> 
> ...


ANGLE ?






This Angle ?!? :surprise:


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Luke Harper for WWE champ!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Adorable One said:


> It's so obvious that Vince has gotten his grubby paws all over The New Day. It's all about marketing them to kids and pushing merchandise now. Christ, they ruin everything. Their gimmick only works as heels. Awful.


How can you tell? I mean outside of them not dissing the fans since they are faces not much has changed. I mean every superstar sticks with a catchphrase when it works hence the booty and unicorn stuff


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Luke Harper's voice doesn't match his body.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DoubtGin said:


> Big E gets booked like a beast lately. Finally!


He needs a new finisher.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



virus21 said:


> This is the current WWE....which has become 2000 WCW.


As bad as this is, at least the world title is a straight-up one on one and not a match where boxes on poles containing Scott Hall's pictures and we actually can keep track of who the champ is. Hey, this isn't Raw 09 either which Im quite greatful for.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Should have been Enzo and Cass vs New day at WM


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

We're doing Greek mythology now? :woah


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Guess it can be said every week, but what the fuck are you talking about Bray?


----------



## DavThandi (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Kurt Angle returning tonight possibly.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Bray Wyatt reminds me of a fat Bizzy Bone!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Boreman and Dean will be burying dem some Wyatts later.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I like that other than Bray, Stroman is the only guy who actually tries to put something behind their voice to sound intimidating.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

another meaningless forgettable promo from Bray


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

God of war? Since when the Wyatts believe in any gods? Are they really just saying gibberish at this point?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Yeah, the LON are taking the belts at 'Mania. :\

Wyatt Family talking big and, just like God knows how many times before, it will amount to nothing of significance.



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> The New Day are no longer funny anymore/


That promo was without a doubt their weakest outing, even though I loved that E and Woods brought back their SHAME! schtick near the end. However, considering Kofi is the weakest of the three when it comes to mic work (even though he's made nice strides since joining TND) and he was the one that lead the promo, it wasn't too surprising that it wound up being unimpressive.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



ShowStopper said:


> Steph promo and Reigns came out and got booed hard. Short though, thankfully.
> 
> A very good KO/AJ match that got ruined by two commercial breaks and a Jericho run in.
> 
> ...





B316 said:


> Roman blocked a Steph slap and declared himself the new authority.
> 
> AJ V KO had a great TV match, Jericho cost Styles.
> 
> Terry Fucking Funk gave Dean Ambrose his chainsaw.


Thanks.


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Two legit powerhouses who can move quite well. Not a bad match at all.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Strowman's voice is absolutely epic. Imagine if he could wrestle.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Strowman VS Ambrose should be good.

Possibly the only good fued going at the moment.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brollins said:


> ANGLE ?


Yeah Angle he got a huge fucking pop it made Shane's pop from a few weeks ago look like normal. I guess they're giving him a farewell match and Owens a big victory.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Brollins said:


> ANGLE ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












He be trollin


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This Wyatt family shit really is awful.Bray been cutting the same promo for 3 year now. Another guy with huge potential has been killed by Vince and creative. What a waste


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



birthday_massacre said:


> Should have been Enzo and Cass vs New day at WM


I highly doubt Enzo stands a chance as a worker in WWE's environment. I imagine he will be a manager within a year, which wouldnt be a bad thing necessarily


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Will Dean be using his new present tonight?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What were the Wyatt's talking about. They need to start talking less and doing more.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> BIG E = Future world champ!


He should be.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I remember when these guys slaughtered the Shield at Elimination Chamber and I thought they were about to go on a real reign of terror. Then Cena won twice (lol), and then it went further downhill.

What a fucking waste of a brilliant gimmick.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



KuritaDavion said:


> Guess it can be said every week, but what the fuck are you talking about Bray?



He's talking about Shane.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

B316 said:


> Strowman's voice is absolutely epic. Imagine if he could wrestle.


Was going to say the same thing. He could have been the best monster heel in the company. But as well know he can barely walk..


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

You lose 4 straight matches to New Day and still get a title match at Mania? LON getting dat strong booking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The Wyatt's are so past it at this point. Same rambling promo every week and big losses to follow. Yawn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Chrisley getting them boo's :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

FACEPALM


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Awesome promo... but it ain't going anywhere... or will it... let the Wyatt's take out (can't find the cross out tool)... no, let them DESTROY (highlighting Bray sadistically, breaking HHH apart (worse than vintage, Cerebral Assassin ever could in his prime) The Authority!!!

Do that and maybe... MAYBE ... The Wyatt's can be saved...


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

That was awful..


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Hurin said:


> I remember when these guys slaughtered the Shield at Elimination Chamber and I thought they were about to go on a real reign of terror. Then Cena won twice (lol), and then it went further downhill.
> 
> What a fucking waste of a brilliant gimmick.


thrice remember the wyatt burial after summerslam 2014


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Todd Chrisley!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



dougfisher_05 said:


>


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Get the fuck off my TV Todd Chrisley.

Holy hell, if there's was ever someone obviously gay (nothing wrong with it) it's this guy.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What a shameless commercial that was. Shameless.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

In Britain, its "eat a snickers, you turn into a diva when you're hungry" 

Wouldn't have worked in that advert haha


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

How did this Chrisley guy get famous....I mean who the fuck is he? (Honestly have no idea)


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

How has the fat, useless, old cunt not retired yet? Fuck off Big Show.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Wellllllllllll it's the Big Slow. And the crowd goes MILD.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Well I guess we're going to see if I can survive past hour two this week.

Not looking good so far.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

He was a heel when he won this last year, did absolutely NOTHING with it. Now he's a face...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

"Change the course of your entire career" -- :lmao yeah, it sure did wonders for Cesaro and Big Show's careers


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



wkc_23 said:


> He be trollin


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

This is the reason everyone tuned in and bought tickets for! Big Show!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

We're looking at a replica of Andre the Giant?! Thanks Cole...thought he was brought back the dead, shrunk and painted gold.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*The Andre Battle Royal will change the course of your entire career? OMG MY SIDES.*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Show pulling that Cena shit.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



wkc_23 said:


> Chrisley getting them boo's :lol


As he should be.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I hate when I walk away for 45 minutes, come back, and still fast forward through everything.

Cmon, Mania is 2 weeks away, give me SOMETHING worth while in the first half of the show.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

.........


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I can't with Big Show. This multi personality disorder shit he goes through.:sodone


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Show looking for cheap pops lol.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Andre The Giant, Battle Royale - Can we just for a second admit that this is pointless and literally serves no purpose?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Pleeease Retire!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So did Show just make a face heel face turn in those two sentences?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So face Big Show is now humble Big Show

:hmm:


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Keeping it real with those Please Retire chants.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:ha

Big Show getting bigger pops than the so called biggest baby face in the company

What the fuck is going on


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I fucking hate Big Show so fucking much


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Big Slow....wonderful...

Final Straw, going to find something else now.


----------



## Therickmu25 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*CRICKETS*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Why is Andre on that trophy mustard yellow and not gold?

:drake1


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Big Show's millionth face turn?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Show pulling that Cena shit.


We dont need that CRAP


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



wkc_23 said:


> He be trollin


I know. :laugh:


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Who classes as a "giant"? How many giants have there been?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I'm calling it: Kane will win.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:chlol at them hyping up the Andre Memorial Battle Royal. Shit is just as worthless as the Slammys.

SOCIAL OUTCASTS IN THE HOUSE, BAYBAY!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

FUCKING VOLTRON REFERENCE ON RAW!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

You know, I used to say one of the only good things about wrestling this year is that there are so few comedy gimmicks.

Well, with New Day being awful now, and these guys....

Edit: can't forget Goldust and R-Truth


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Take a shot for every time Big Show said "giant".


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The Social Cringecast


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I'm done....2 weeks to wrestlemania fucking pathetic


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I was hoping for a Captain Planet mention when Bo mentioned their powers combining.

Oh well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Why are so many of WWE's current day characters so geeky? Like, look at these guys. What's considered 'cool' today is so damn corny.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Do people really not like the Social Outcasts?

Yall can't have any fun!

Yeeeeee-eee!


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So of all things in the WWE at the moment, lets see whats the most popular.

Social Outcasts
The New Day
Dean Ambrose

All guys that pretty much said 'fuck the system, fuck your methods. I'm doing it my way'


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This is the road to wrestlemania ladies and gents


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Death and Deth!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

#NyquillSegment


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Have a celeb match at Mania with Social Outcasts vs Trailer Park Boys. That shit would be cool.*


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

That's gotta...that's gotta be Lame!that's gotta be lame!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Kane.

:lmao

So close to tapping out.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Note: Hulk Hogan got namedropped in this segment. Maybe they're going to slowly ease him back in? Interesting.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

#Thisshowisgodawful


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Can't believe The Radical Mongoose is telling The Axeman to stop the YEEE!!!

And is it really The Demon Kane, Cole? I MUST KNOW IF IT'S THE DEMON KANE, MAGGLE!!!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Its the demon kane! Business just picked the fuck up!!! 2 weeks to wrestlemania and Kane/Big Show are hugging!!!!!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What? Why?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Fatass Kane and Big Show.. don't you just love this?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Big Show is such a geek:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:lmao That "Awwww" Philly gave that hug. Yet they boo Roman.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Didn't Kane not turn face near the end of 2015?


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Worst chokeslam ever. Holy fuck.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:lmao That choke-slam looked pathetic.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

He done killed 'em. Big Show is dead. :jr


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:mj5


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

'Are you ready?' Kane asks.

'I'm ready.' Show replies.

What follows made me chuckle.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:ti what was that? "Kane's the man!"


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Chokeslam from the SECOND ROPE Cole... smh


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Kane 27 Adam Rose 0


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Jesus fuck. Both retire immediately.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was...awkward...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Weakest choke slam ever?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Freakin Big Show and Kane feud in 2016...


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

And here's a Kane turn, I can't anymore lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

It's no surprise when DEATH showed up the crowd died.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Fandangoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

this is the greatest show ever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

FANDANGOOOOOO


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That was the lamest choke slam of all time.....


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I'm done with this company. Good night.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Fandango is getting a match on Raw... seriously


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Fandango about to get another dubbya over Y2J


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Was this really a thing.. like - its 2016.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

'Kane's the man!'


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Rewind match? 

OK, WWE has nothing to show tonight. Time to tune this program out.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Lmao fandango vs jericho. This raw is just knocking it out of the park...


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:ti


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Kane the jobber slayer. :lol


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Jericho vs Fandango two weeks from Mania?! Seriously???


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I'm marking for FANDANGO omg, not even trolling... yes ty WWE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Why must We bury Y2J. Just why?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Lmao the rematch we've all been waiting for. Jericho better lose just to keep up the Fandago beat Jericho arguments


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Hysteria said:


> Get the fuck off my TV Todd Chrisley.
> 
> Holy hell, if there's was ever someone obviously gay (nothing wrong with it) it's this guy.


I remember some sourpuss researcher's got pissed when Spongebob almost immediately skyrocketed with popularity upon debut (and why that is a bad thing IDK seasons 1-3 of Spongebob are tremendous), and the researches put out this study about watching spongebob having a negative impact on brain cells when kids watch it or some stupid shit. If you ran a study on the effects while watching Todd Crysley, they would probably be malignant cancer.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Is Johnny Curtis still employed? I saw him at a house show in July but never since. Guy is a good hand to have around and has a good body. Not saying he is a main event level guy but repackage him and you could get a servicable run out of the guy.


Well, there's that answer. Such a waste of talent.
:cry


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This Raw is shit. It's the equivalent of shit taking shit. It's that fucking shit.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Rewind match??? Are they serious? LOL


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The commentators gave no ethusiasm at anything in that segment.

I can't decide if that's their fault or not.

Kanes appaerance felt pointless and why would he help?

Scoial outcasts were just sad.

Big show crowd pandering but nothing notweworthy

and the Chokeslam was weak and stupid. In sending a message for an over the top match why chokeslam someone in the ring instead of out of it?

Maybe I give the commentators to much slack as nobody could have sold that...but yeah they still suck.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

At least let AJ hit a Clash to cost Jericho, anything but a bloody roll-up.

And yeah it wasn't the greatest segment but it's nice to see some build towards the Andre Royal.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So what WWE is telling me is that in 2016 I am supposed to care about Kane turning heel on Big Show ... oooookkkkaaaayyy


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Social Outcasts should be feuding with New Day.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

WTF is a Rewind match? Are they going to show an old match instead of a new one?... pfffffft why exactly do we have a 3 hour show that they can't fill with new content?


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I am nowhere near drunk enough for this shitshow

Expecting AJ interference maybe.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ok, I gave it a good 15 minutes... I'm out until the closing segment


Also... These Truth commercials make me want to smoke just so I can not be associated with them.


----------



## Chadn9685 (Mar 20, 2016)

Remind me again why I'm flying to Dallas for mania ? What has this become? I've watched better episodes of thunder than this smh


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



PaulHBK said:


> Jericho vs Fandango two weeks from Mania?! Seriously???


a WrestleMania rewind match. My understanding. that's just a tape playback of a previous WrestleMania match. 


Just garbage filler for this nothing show they have tonight.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Well, that choke slam was awful, made Kane look like a complete idiot.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

fpalm ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MR-Bolainas said:


> Freakin Big Show and Kane feud in 2016...


.... Do you know what a feud is?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Shit. WWE has no other options for a rewind match for Jericho rewind match I guess. HBK, Christian, Edge, Punk, etc are all retired and HHH is not here. Pretty wild stuff. The guy he saw potential in and put over on the grand stage became the most irrelevant wrestler on the roster.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Up next is Jericho / Fandango II. Because we've been waiting on baited breath for the long-awaited rematch of one of the most pointless 'Mania matches in history.

brb Pokemon Y


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Big show paying respect to the only wrestler ever to beat Warrior clean.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I don't think Wrestlemania means jack shit to this company anymore!
:ha


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

i'd love it if aj cost jericho the match.

then fandango had the gaul to ask steph for spot in the ic triple threat.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Normally i say that wrestlemania will suck but it always ends up impressing me. I honesty can't fathom how this one will not suck tho


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That Hardcore Henry movie looks like it'd give you motion sickness.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Fandango...on Raw...2 weeks from WM....

Wow.

I don't even care if AJ interferes. Fandango shouldn't be on Raw 2 weeks from WM when he hasn't been on Raw in AGES before this.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Phaedra said:


> So what WWE is telling me is that in 2016 I am supposed to care about Kane turning heel on Big Show ... oooookkkkaaaayyy


Was it even a heel turn?

I have no idea what either of them are meant to be anymore, and that's really not a good thing. How can anyone care about them when you've no idea what they're even meant to be?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chadn9685 said:


> Remind me again why I'm flying to Dallas for mania ? What has this become? I've watched better episodes of thunder than this smh


Because despite the facade you're putting on here you really want to see Mania live and in person :draper2

I mean you could always sell your tickets and go do other things in Dallas they have an NBA team and plenty of tourist spots


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What the fuck is a fifth harmony?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Why do these always waste WM time on these shit pop artists


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

No idea who fifth harmony is.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Fandango v Jericho II

This time its personal! :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

STAN FUCKING HANSEN


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Fifth Harmony wtf?? How about some Bone Thugs-N-Harmony!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Should have gotten Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This crowd sounds awful when Stan Hansen's name came out ugh shame


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Fandango v Jericho II
> 
> This time its personal! :mark:


opcorn opcorn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I think literally every HOF announcement has gotten literally no reaction from the live arena every. single. time. this year.

:lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So hopefully this means Stan Hansen in WWE 2K17. I'm down for that.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What the hell is up with this music!!?


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

And the crowd goes mild


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I love Jericho and AJ having their feud while AJ matches with KO....yet we get left withe Sami vs. Miz vs. Dolph to compete for a shot at the title? This Jericho/Styles feud is such bullshit. They should never have had a match and started as a tag team then fight at WM. Even then, they could have squashed this already and AJ could have faced KO at Mania....but they keep giving the match away for free. Typical WWE. Glad I have tickets to NXT and the HOF induction ceremony while I'm down there for WM and have tickets for Raw, at least NXT will be a great show.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Summer Rae has been on Raw more than Fandango.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That was awkward...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

No pop for Stan Hansen?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Fifth Harmony wtf?? How about some Bone Thugs-N-Harmony!


2nd Bone Thugs reference tonight were you a big fan?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

AJ to come out and Y2J to challenge him to a match.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Let's ask Ole Anderson how minus Terry Funk's segment this show has gone:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I'll always remember Stan Hansen's match with Hogan at the Tokyo Egg Dome! Absolutely fantastic match!


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I don't care if the live crowd didn't know him, I'm happy as fuck Hansen is getting a place in the HoF. Guy was absolutely phenomenal in Japan and the Territories.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

I actually feel like fifth harmony is too big for wwe anthems. And I don't even know who they are, but I've heard that song before


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Set up for Y2J v AJ officially at the end of this segment?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Midnight Rocker said:


> No pop for Stan Hansen?


It is Philly, but really if you're not a more avid fan of wrestling then just WWE are you really going to know who he is?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Sting - "Who are these jobbers?"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I was wishing that Jericho wouldn't out in christmas tree jacket.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I didn't think Fandango was still with the WWE.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

This match better be over in 3 minutes.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



KuritaDavion said:


> That Hardcore Henry movie looks like it'd give you motion sickness.


I know, right? I don't know how anyone could sit through that.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



MR-Bolainas said:


> Freakin Big Show and Kane feud in 2016...


Here in 2016 one touch is a feud!
ositivity


----------



## The Adorable One (May 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I mean, this is TERRIBLE. WrestleMania is in under two weeks?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Joseph92 said:


> I didn't think Fandango was still with the WWE.


No one did.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Fandango should go back to begin Creepy Johnny Curtis.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



RapShepard said:


> 2nd Bone Thugs reference tonight were you a big fan?



They biggest. They're still putting out great music too.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Fandango is so good... another wasted talent...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:lol I love douchey heel Jericho!


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So far I'm only looking forward to Ambrose vs Lesnar.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

These fans need to Shut the HELL UP


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Styles's accent disappeared there for a sec :woah


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Wow, what a "rewind" lmao

One codebreaker job


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

He looks ridiculous with the bang and Jesus Christ what a terrible distracted AJ is lol.


----------



## DavThandi (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I can't tell if the crowd is bad, the announcers are bad, or the product is bad.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

They're making Styles say "jackass":lmao:lmao

This is perfect in so many ways


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Holy shit why didn't anyone tell me Disco Inferno returned to wrestling ? You guys Blow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Jericho still won:lmao

Made AJ look like a geek.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:mark: at Jericho bringing back his "YOU ARE A STUPID MAN!" insult. I'd say R.I.P. in peace to Fandango's career, but beating a dead horse is no fun.


----------



## Therickmu25 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Wait. Who the fuck was that guy Jericho was holding???


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

WTF was Jericho doing with that guy?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Wow Fandangler is still employed?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Jericho! :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

They just made AJ look like an idiot with Jericho winning even with AJ's attempted distraction


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

DavThandi said:


> I can't tell if the crowd is bad, the announcers are bad, or the product is bad.


Bro , it's ALL bad


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Jericho gets his win back!

Cant wait for the legendary Y2J v Fandango rubber match! :mark:


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What the hell was Jericho doing holding that random guy??
:LOL


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

AJ GOAT


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Get off your phone idiot! lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Get off the phone!!!!


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

AJ's hair looks too "good" for his character.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Crowd today is really terrible. Also the show.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

lol at Jericho pulling that crew guy :lmao so fucking random

oh and way to go by making AJ look ridiculous by having Jericho win despite the distraction


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Wait when the fuck did Fandango turn face? IS he a face?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

They don't even know how to book this segment.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Rather Lillian sing the national anthem at WrestleMania, than some here today gone tomorrow pop diva group.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

God this is so brutal


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:jericho3: "GET OFF YOUR PHONE, YOU IDIOT!"

:chlol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Heath V said:


> Fifth Harmony wtf?? How about some Bone Thugs-N-Harmony!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I was expecting a stipulation there... hope we get one!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ehh they could have gave AJ more love smh but hey crowd chants what they want


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

That was kind of embarrassing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ok, the "JERICHO IZ MAKING AJ LOOK GR8!11!!" argument is definitely DEAD at this point.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The memorial at the start of the show was for the daughter of one of the camera men says Mauro Ranallo.
https://twitter.com/mauroranallo/status/712084198069293056


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

They don't want none! :cole


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

AJ Styles is phenomenal with his weekly match performances, but his booking in the finishes in the two KO matches and this segment made him look like a fucking idiot. Poor booking from WWE.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

At least I can always enjoy heel Jericho


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Crowd just shit all over the "A-J-Sty-les" chant pandering.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

this rivalry fucking sucks. i only got my hopes up because it involves two of my favorite wrestlers ;_;


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I think next week they are going to turn Styles loose on the mic in front of Brooklyn. That city will love him and he will tell his story and make a stipulation for Mania.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Hurin said:


> Wait when the fuck did Fandango turn face? IS he a face?


He's been a babyface since April 2015. Don't ask me how I know that. :homer2


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

FUck it, during that Jericho/AJ faceoff you could still hear people chanting Y2J. This is why dubfucks need to know thier role and cheer for the heel and boo the face. I know it's probably confusing lately, but no good heel wants you chanting his initials over the new face's. So fucking stupid.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DavThandi said:


> I can't tell if the crowd is bad, the announcers are bad, or the product is bad.


They aren't mutually exclusive or anything. It's not a matter of or it's a matter of cause and effect

The crowds are "bad" because the shows are shit.
The announcers are bad because Vince.

Cause and effect.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

They really need to stop these segments where they try to get the crowd to chant certain things, it's making the wrestlers look stupid when the crowd doesn't go along with it.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

only reason that was bad was because of the crowd. so many segments have been "ruined" by shit crowds.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

More recaps!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Get down Leatherface, f*ck em all if I can't get my respect!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Heath V said:


> They biggest. They're still putting out great music too.


Is Bizzy finally in a good place? I know he was in and out of jail or something of similar negativity a while back.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I think they actually succeeded in making the "Aj Styles" chant uncool. It's like when they kept pimping out Fandangoing until people got sick of it. It should be an organic chant, not forced to this extent


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



MM10 said:


> I think next week they are going to turn Styles loose on the mic in front of Brooklyn. That city will love him and he will tell his story and make a stipulation for Mania.


Oh well, let's hope, since he's supposed to be the face.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

a rivalry revolving around chants. the writers must think the crowds are retarded sheep. granted a lot of them are but it's such a waste of a feud between two of the best on the roster.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I love Y2J and AJ, and I think think match at WM will be awesome; however, this feud is complete shit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Loved "classic heel Jericho" there! HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Heath V said:


> Fifth Harmony wtf?? How about some Bone Thugs-N-Harmony!


I mean an out-of-touch Vince McMahon would put a group that peaked 20 years ago. I like Bone Thugs-and-Harmony's music, but it's a smarter move to put on a relevant act. 

P. S. I really do like the music, but I am tired of Hollywood rebooting everything from the 90s. We really need to move forward as a culture and stop pointlessly resurrecting the 90s.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Must be nice being a McMahon. Shane comes back to the company and gets more hype than anyone on the roster. *INCREDIBLE.*


----------



## DavThandi (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

They are ruining AJ Styles, it should have been AJ vs Randy Orton/ Jeff Hardy(returning)


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I wonder if Shane can still do Shooting star presses.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



RapShepard said:


> Is Bizzy finally in a good place? I know he was in and out of jail or something of similar negativity a while back.


YES he's doing much better, looks healthier and is fully on board with the group.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Shane's going to die at WM, I think.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I just learned that Terry Funk gave Dean Ambrose a chainsaw. Fuck, this is the first time I've regretted being late to RAW in a while.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Shane fears Taker!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

this is 1 of many reasons i Don't like part timers.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Headliner said:


> Must be nice being a McMahon. Shane comes back to the company and gets more hype than anyone on the roster. *INCREDIBLE.*


If the rumors are true, this is so much hype for a one and done match and run


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Aw man, I gotta say, Cena looks skinny as fuck in that video clip.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Wait..Shane trains MMA..Why does his strikes look like total garbage in ring lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Shane looking fairly swole. Kudos to him. Hopefully he ditches his signature weaksauce punches in favor of those focused strikes he showed in this hype video.



Heath V said:


> Fifth Harmony wtf?? How about some Bone Thugs-N-Harmony!


Repped. :trips9


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DJHJR86 said:


> Shane's going to die at WM, I think.


Damn then he will really RIP


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

If only they did more segments like this for actual performers. Reigns, Rusev, Barrett could all have used a segment similar to this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

HBK having to play the role of typical, dumbass WWE mark in this video.

:hbk1


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I think they actually succeeded in making the "Aj Styles" chant uncool. It's like when they kept pimping out Fandangoing until people got sick of it. It should be an organic chant, not forced to this extent


I think Jericho is chanting it in a mocking way to be heeling, but he's more over than AJ, so "smart" crowds (soooo smart they see right through what Jericho is doing, no one else can!!!) knowing what's happening are gonna go against it. Pitiful of the audience. I hate that shit.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DGenerationMC said:


> I just learned that Terry Funk gave Dean Ambrose a chainsaw. Fuck, this is the first time I've regretted being late to RAW in a while.


That was also roughly the last good segment on the entire show.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Mick Foley looks like a legit Muppet at this point.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Edge hopes that Shane does it!


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Taker vs Shane is going to be a huge spot fest. Shane might fucking die in the ring for this company..


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



heel_turn said:


> I mean an out-of-touch Vince McMahon would put a group that peaked 20 years ago. I like Bone Thugs-and-Harmony's music, but it's a smarter move to put on a relevant act.
> 
> P. S. I really do like the music, but I am tired of Hollywood rebooting everything from the 90s. We really need to move forward as a culture and stop pointlessly resurrecting the 90s.


About your sig.

You dont find stephanie hot? I would Destroy stephanie , she would be in love. Stephanie is a Fox imo.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:cole Evenly matched!


----------



## DavThandi (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

"Biggest Wrestlemania main event ever" LOL


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

did Y2J just say MAIN EVENT?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So Vinnie Mac to be the special ref?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This match needs JR on commentary and none of the 3 stooges.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So Shane/Taker is the WM Main Event?


----------



## Therickmu25 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Lol wait the Shane Taker match is the main event at Mania? Can you imagine if one of them gets hurt in the beginning and it ends up being a dud?

Christ that's risky


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

this better not end in a no contest, so its a 4 way at WM


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

oh for fuck's sake


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DavThandi said:


> "Biggest Wrestlemania main event ever" LOL


McMahon: DAMN IT JERICHO !!!! REIGNS WILL BE THE MIN EVENT !!!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

They didn't even acknowledge Smackdown in the stipulation. Totally buried the show.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Heath V said:


> Mick Foley looks like a legit Muppet at this point.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Cant disagree with this!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

They figured out how to protect Roman. Dont let him close Wrestlemania haha. Pathetic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



birthday_massacre said:


> this better not end in a no contest, so its a 4 way at WM


.........And you just guessed the finish.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Shane training with legit top flight grappling & striking trainers in Nurse & Gracie, dude looked legit as fuck in his training, he's been training both BJJ and Muay Thai/Kickboxing for some time, you can tell by how tight his technique was. 

I'm impressed.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Owens is The Authority!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Wilder said:


> Taker vs Shane is going to be a huge spot fest. Shane might fucking die in the ring for this company..


Can't wait!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Miz better fucking win this match.


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Terrible show, can't wait for Edge and Christian Show later


----------



## DavThandi (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Jeff Hardy/Kurt Angle/CM Punk needs to return ASAP to save this franchise, at least for now*


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ziggler I like, Sami I like, The Miz is the one I just don't care about.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Highlight of the night so far: "skinny Seth Rogen".


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

DavThandi said:


> *Jeff Hardy/Kurt Angle/CM Punk needs to return ASAP to save this franchise, at least for now*


A Punk/Styles match might just send me to an early grave


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



SashaXFox said:


> About your sig.
> 
> You dont find stephanie hot? I would Destroy stephanie , she would be in love. Stephanie is a Fox imo.


Steph grosses me out, but she can look good on occasion.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

KO GOAT ring announcer


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

KO being awesome as usual.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DJHJR86 said:


> Shane's going to die at WM, I think.





sbzero546 said:


> Damn then he will really RIP





Wilder said:


> Taker vs Shane is going to be a huge spot fest. Shane might fucking die in the ring for this company..


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Hmmmm..Mick Foley on Sportscenter..Hmmmm..Hell In A Cell Announcement....Hmmmm....Hmmm..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

OK good heel move by Owens


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Swerve :russo


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Stardust! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Watch all these guys get thrown into the match.


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

WTF is stardust supposed to be. Bring back Cody.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

This reminds me of Bret Hart's "el dandy" promo lol love it


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Owen's be trollin'


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

It's pretty sad, this is best part of the show so far..


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

LMAO the absolute best. I fucking LOVE Kevin Owens.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Owens is hilarious! :ha


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

He's a genius ... that's all.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

JBL literally says things that this forum would (Owens being "the greatest ring announcer since Howard Finkel") and he routinely gets shit on. Don't get it.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

....Sin Cara......ummm..wha !?!?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



markoutsmarkout said:


> Steph grosses me out, but she can look good on occasion.


Well maybe im just into women with age.

But i find stephanie to be mmmm mmm mm. Idk why.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Oh no. 7 man match at mania for the IC title......
But KO is killing it.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

LOL What is this?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Rydermania*


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

hahaha Zack Ryder!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Zach Ryder got rekt :lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Amazing haha... KO is the best.


----------



## DavThandi (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*OMG ZACH RYDER! THEY ARE FINALLY PUSHING HIM! *


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ryder's gonna win it!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Poor cody getting shit on by this segment


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Owens is god on the mic. Even better than Punk and heel Jericho in my opinion.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What is this? :lmao


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*ZACK RYDER !!!!! ZACK RYDER !!!! RYDERMANIA BABEH !!!*


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Stardust is the jobberiest jobber, but Cody can fucking go in the ring so if there's going to be a shitload of guys in the match it might as well be him instead of guys like the Miz.

I miss Cody being Cody so goddamn much.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Zack Ryder on RAW LMAO


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Wait...that geek from reddit is right?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Poor Stardust being grouped with these guys


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Monday Night Owens! wens2


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

RYDER OR RIOT!!!

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*RyderMania*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Well, you give a dickbag power, he's going to abuse it.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Monday Night Owens! wens2


Hell, I'll watch that every Monday


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

lmao this is great

Finally get to see some other faces on Raw, and KO is burying Byron at the table


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Andy Awesome said:


> *ZACK RYDER !!!!! ZACK RYDER !!!! RYDERMANIA BABEH !!!*


RUNNING WILD BROTHER!!


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I really hate this


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

wens2: "Praise me! Praise me! Byron, say something nice!"

:heston

And Owens is right in that Ryder deserves the shot. Thank You Based KO :'D


----------



## DavThandi (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Guys Zach Ryder! They are finally pushing him, you guys think he will be a big superstar in the future? *


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Owens: How dare you talk down to EL Sin Cara, Cole !?!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

KO vs Byron Saxton at WM for the IC title. Book it.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



KuritaDavion said:


> Well, you give a dickbag power, he's going to abuse it.


So is a dick bag a bag of dicks? Or is it a bag made of dicks?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Hey this is awesome!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

He buried Ryder!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Dammit Zayn do not ruin Rydermania


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Fuck the match right lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I'll give E' this one. It's kinda of creative.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Sami Zayn looks so out of place. He looks like a tagalong nerd hiding in the shadows.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

How does a triple threat end in DQ..


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

DQ IN A 3 WAY MATCH


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Dammit Zayn do not ruin Rydermania


Zayn, Miz, and Ziggler: NOPE, THAT'S MY SPOT !!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

too many people so its a ladder match??


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Dolph has no business out here!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Clusterfucks annoy me.:francis


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Maybe it's just my sound but Zayn just showed up in smark Philly (home of ROH where he was huge as El Generico) and no one made a peep as he strolled all the way to Owens. I didn't hear anything lol.*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So they are really going with multi-man bullshit after all.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I don't think you can be Sin Cara without being a botch machine fucking gimmick is a curse


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That was a mess.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Shit, I'm just happy that Owens wants to kick Cole's ass at Wrestlemania !!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What the actual fuck was that?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Gonna be a multi-man match at WM. So damn obvious. Why don't they just announce it already? It's only 13 days to WM already. Just announce it already. Good grief.


----------



## DavThandi (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Man I really wanted to see Ryder in WM :/ *


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Welp, multi man match it is. fpalm


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *Maybe it's just my sound but Zayn just showed up in smark Philly (home of ROH where he was huge as El Generico) and no one made a peep as he strolled all the way to Owens. I didn't hear anything lol.*


Nope, you heard right. Deafening silence.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *Maybe it's just my sound but Zayn just showed up in smark Philly (home of ROH where he was huge as El Generico) and no one made a peep as he strolled all the way to Owens. I didn't hear anything lol.*


I'm from philly and have been marking out for him the whole night...Shit is so weird.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Ladder match? Just bring back MITB at Mania again if you want that.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *Maybe it's just my sound but Zayn just showed up in smark Philly (home of ROH where he was huge as El Generico) and no one made a peep as he strolled all the way to Owens. I didn't hear anything lol.*


They ole'd earlier when he came out the first time.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *Maybe it's just my sound but Zayn just showed up in smark Philly (home of ROH where he was huge as El Generico) and no one made a peep as he strolled all the way to Owens. I didn't hear anything lol.*


I was a big fan of him in Roh and Nxt but since his return I don't really care for him I don't know why and they haven't treated him like a star.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Why do they refuse to do Zayn vs. Owens?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TheatricalEssence said:


> So they are really going with multi-man bullshit after all.


Watch next week ladder match coming at mania


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I'd be okay with another ladder match. Just don't be predictable and kick Mania off with it again.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Wow, had no clue what happened in the opening segment of . They really are willing to let Reigns do whatever just to get him over. Just imagine if other guys on the roster had that ability


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

No way to treat Queen Stephanie.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Now think about this little tidbit: Zack Ryder and Sin Cara will get a spot on the main card while Bray Wyatt will be on the pre-show.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Am i in the Twilight Zone or is The Divas title and the Ic Title rivalry the 2 Best things going into Mania?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That is stupid!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

FINALLY they announced it.

And LOL at what a TERRIBLE decision this is.

:lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Why do they refuse to do Zayn vs. Owens?


Because it's played out right now. It's going towards Cena and Orton levels of over done.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Why couldn't we get Zayn vs Owens in a one on one? A multi man ladder match again?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

she had to emasculate someone


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Dolph has no business out here!


Exactly. The main event isn't for another 40 minutes.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DavThandi said:


> *Man I really wanted to see Ryder in WM :/ *


Cole: Match has been set ! Owens takes on Zayn, Ziggler, The Miz, Stardust, Sin Cara, and Z....Fandango


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

IC ladder match at WrestleMania.

Deja Vu all over again. :bored


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Boo! KOMania is cancelled!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Yup, 7 man ladder match for the IC title. I figured.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Word of advice Owens. Don't mess with Queen Stephanie. On your knees in her presence.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ladder Match for the IC title... too bad NeVille and Cesaro won't be in it...


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Why do they refuse to do Zayn vs. Owens?


Because there isn't enough time to properly build what could and should be a huuuuuge rivalry on the main roster, where many people don't know about their past?

I don't see why this is hard for some people.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Anybody likes that Edge and Christian show?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Can't have a night without emasculating somebody lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I'm so sick of WWE just putting geeks on the card just to get a paycheck. Fuck them. If they not good enough to be on the main-card then sit them out as a lesson learned.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Steph had to get her manhood back after mean Roman blocked her slap earlier.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Who in the hell wants to see a heel be polite and respectful to the authority. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That makes two years in a row that the IC Title match at WM is multi man ladder match. So much for second best title in WWE.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



RapShepard said:


> Because it's played out right now. It's going towards Cena and Orton levels of over done.


Orton and Cena have never had a singles match inside a WWE ring before?


----------



## DavThandi (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

No ladder match will be the same after the Edge and Christian, Hardy Boyz and dudley boyz


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

fpalm 

Pointless trainwreck match with no story. Couldn't have just gone Zayn/Owens no?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Kevin doesn't deserve this...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Jesus Christ, Stephanie.

I miss the heel authority figures that would kiss the ass of the other heels on the roster so they both get over, as opposed to ripping into them.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Oh look, the IC Title's gonna be defended in a multi-man ladder match at 'Mania...just like last year...:serious:


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn are lumped in what will be a clusterfuck ladder match. But hey. We REALLY needed that Ryback-Kalisto 1-on-1 match.


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I'm okay with that ladder match. Cool to see some guys get a spot on mania.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> Am i in the Twilight Zone or is The Divas title and the Ic Title rivalry the 2 Best things going into Mania?


You are


Reigns vs HHH
Ambrose vs Brock

Have better stories going in than those 2. Though the Diva's title does have a strong story going into Mania for a change


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Aw for fuck sake. Owens/Zayn should have been given a proper chance to feud and have a wrestlemania moment.

Now it's full of guys for no reason other than to pad out the card and use guys that they are too lazy too right for properly.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Owens deserves more. At least it is a Ladder Match!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Why couldn't we get Zayn vs Owens in a one on one? A multi man ladder match again?


Probably because Zayn literally just got called up. It makes no sense. He's lucky he's in the ladder match. He's good so it'll be a good thing, but it's not like he's earned it as far as the storyline.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

GUYS CALM DOWN Zayn will win and we'll get 2 months of Zayn v Owenz Chill lol


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



bjnelson19705 said:


> Anybody likes that Edge and Christian show?


Dude it's the best shit on Network ATM


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Of course, Owens and Zayn are in a multi-man ladder match while Ryback and Kalisto get a singles match. Genius.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Fucking *ZACK RYDER* MADE THE MAIN-CARD OF WRESTLEMANIA.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The IC Title getting ladder matches for WM every year now? lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



markoutsmarkout said:


> Steph grosses me out, but she can look good on occasion.


I want to smell her hair.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Zayn vs Owens one-to-one at Mania would have been so great. Why is this company so dumb? So random that a guy like Zach Ryder gets a title match at Mania out of nowhere....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Another year goes by where Dolph doesn't get a singles match at WM.

:lmao

That's hilarious.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



RapShepard said:


> Because it's played out right now. It's going towards Cena and Orton levels of over done.


Sami never got his win though.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

goddess stephanie laying down the law.. the strongest girl i know


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Headliner said:


> Fucking *ZACK RYDER* MADE THE MAIN-CARD OF WRESTLEMANIA.


GET HYPE BRO !!! IT'S RYDERMANIA !!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Takertheman said:


> Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn are lumped in what will be a clusterfuck ladder match. But hey. We REALLY needed that Ryback-Kalisto 1-on-1 match.


Did we really need singles match number 208 between them. Like Owens but after Mania I hope they put him far away from the over done Sami Zayn feud.

They have good chemistry but that doesn't mean they need to consistently feud


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I was indifferent about the IC title match, but all the bitching about Ziggler and Miz and how dare they even suggest putting them into a match with Owens and Zayn has me happy they threw all these guys. 










Enjoy your ladder clusterf*** folks, I know I will.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



RapShepard said:


> You are
> 
> 
> Reigns vs HHH
> ...


 I guess . But brock shows up 50% of time which tunes me out. And reigns v hhh ...Its reigns idc lol


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Zayn's been on the main roster for approximately 2 weeks. He doesn't deserve a 1 on 1 match at WM. But this same shit as last year?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I have to ask why? Why does Ziggler deserve a WM when he lost that opportunity when he lost to Hunter in last week's match?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Keep in mind that Owens is a heel but Stephanie absolutely must be the alpha bitch on WWE programming. She has to let it be understood that she is the queen bee. She has to go over and it has to be explicitly clear that she does. This is the same imbecile that botched resigning Rock in '03 and legit feuded with Heyman. This company is done when Vince passes. Absolutely done.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Should've been Breeze instead of Ryder.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The Wrestlemania card is total wank.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Jesus fucking Christ they are in love with multi-man ladder matches for the IC title at WrestleMania now :ugh2 I guess we can expect no real feud or buildup for a IC title match at Mania for god only knows how long now fpalm*


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

LMFAO i fucking love this shit.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Steph's terrible horror movie scream makes my dick soft.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I was hoping Reigns would pull a where to Stephanie


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:lmao Steph screaming


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Those Stephanie screams. I busted out laughing so hard.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Roman was waiting there like a thief in the night!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Did HHH NOT see Reigns appear from behind the gate!?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:ti


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Why don't they just run his ass over


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*HAHA why wouldnt he just lock the door?*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Omg I'm muting this shit.

Like the segment but Stephanie's voice :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

More special booking to get the smuck over lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

LMAO...What the fuck was that.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This is really awkward. Just silence and Steph screaming bloody murder.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

WHY DO THEY ALWAYS HAVE TO SHAKE THE CAMERA


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Reigns standing there like he's THE PUNISHER.:lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I have no idea why the doors were unlocked or that the driver didn't you know....drive away when Reigns was clearly out of the way . That segment made no sense


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol the boos. That shit was so fucking bad. Stephanie would do well in a B movie slasher flick with that scream.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

O........kay?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:lmao

Massive boos as they go to commercial after that dumbass segment.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

LOOKING REAL STRONG there Roman


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Heath V said:


> I want to smell her hair.


You've been posting some very questionable things tonight...


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

They established that Sin Cara, Stardust and Zach Ryder have done nothing to earn a title match at Mania... And now they have a title match at Mania.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Roman, dude, calm the hell down. I'll be upset too if people hated me.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Should have pulled a Goldberg and broke his hand on the limousine window!


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Enough with the shakey camera, damn


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Even that got a round of boos. It's sad now.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

THAT WAS HILARIOUS AND FUCKING AWESOME! Do more shit like that!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

BOOOOOOOOO


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Okkkkk. not baaaad, not baaaad... Reigns was looking the most bad ass, as he's ever looked on RAW.. in that close up... y'all see his hair blowing in the wind, like an anti-hero?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Nah that segment was awesome af


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ugh shaky cam action scenes :/


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:mj5 I guess Roman's schizophrenic marks will claim he wasn't booed there either. They'd be partially correct. Until the end, there was more apathy and indifference than anything lol.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That could have been a lot better if Stephanie wasn't screeching like a banshee the entire time.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Crowd didn't know how to react lol

"Is this.. where we cheer?"

That segment didn't even need to happen lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Headliner said:


> I'm so sick of WWE just putting geeks on the card just to get a paycheck. Fuck them. If they not good enough to be on the main-card then sit them out as a lesson learned.


I mean Ryder was top 3 babyface at one point but WWE didn't like having a popular midcard act for some reason.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TheManof1000post said:


> WHY DO THEY ALWAYS HAVE TO SHAKE THE CAMERA


Blame this motherfucker...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That was cool!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Takertheman said:


> Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn are lumped in what will be a clusterfuck ladder match. *But hey. We REALLY needed that Ryback-Kalisto 1-on-1 match.*


I'm glad that match *is* happening, to be honest. Kalisto needs to be further cemented as a big deal because he has the tools to be one, while Ryback has made commendable strides to his ring work in the last year and also deserves to be a big deal like Kalisto.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I can't wait to be inside AT&T stadium during this match. Shit gonna be hilarious.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So...why do we have to do the multi-man Ladder match again for the IC Title? 

Why couldn't we have Zayn Vs. Owens one on one?


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Roman should kidnap Stephanie


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Why isn't Roman Rapes a username here?*


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

hahaha Reigns standing there with his hair blowing in the breeze


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Steph screaming like a crazy bitch made that so awkward...No one knew how to react to that lol.

Def need more of it.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Roman should have brought a bat or something, beat the fuck out of the car and rip the door off. That was almost awesome.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

They were smart to do this one backstage so the crowd didn't shit on it with their disinterest like the last one. They are learning. Should have just kept the mics muted the whole time though instead of putting em back on in the end, and letting the boos through.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> I guess . But brock shows up 50% of time which tunes me out. And reigns v hhh ...Its reigns idc lol


Yeah Brock not being there takes a toll but they've done enough while he was there, plus they are giving Ambrose good segments to build hype.

As far as Reigns aye I guess. I'm into, but shit everyone has preferences


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

wtf was that? Wrestlemania is going to be lame.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Why was Stephanie so scared and panicked that she had to call HHH lol Roman did absolutely nothing scary to her lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Prayer Police said:


> Did HHH NOT see Reigns appear from behind the gate!?


He was playing with her boobs. :trips9


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> I mean Ryder was top 3 babyface at one point but WWE didn't like having a popular midcard act for some reason.


It's because he got over on his own without their help.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That was so awkward. Ambrose got a bigger pop cutting a table with a chainsaw in a random bar. Take that in.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Delbusto1 said:


> Why don't they just run his ass over


knowing vince, he would have just booked reigns to stop the speeding car with nothign but his rod on.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*:bryanlol Crickets when Roman appears behind the garage door, crickets for the dust up, loud boos for the entire performance when it was over :reneelel*


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

There's no way anyone thought that segment would be good. wtf are they thinking


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Did they not see him and tell their chauffeur to lock the doors? lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Delbusto1 said:


> That could have been a lot better if Stephanie wasn't screeching like a banshee the entire time.


It'd made it 10X more hilarious for me. Don't know why that segment was so fucking funny.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Aw man. That was legit cool and SHOULD have gotten a pop if it were anyone else, literally. This is getting sad to watch, and I actually like Roman. He doesn't deserve this stubborn push. Just turn him for God's sake.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Trips thought he was sneaky!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That segment was awful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That was like B-movie horrific complete with the acting. It's actually getting comedic at this point.

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

"AHHHHHHHH! HUNTER! OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD!"

Like a banshee's death wail.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

HHH should of locked the car door. Regins would of never got the door open if he did.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I love how the driver didn't even give a single shit that his passenger was getting his ass kicked. He literally let the creepo who stood in front of a car really get Hunter LOL


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

who the fuck greenlights this shit

the writing team should be dragged in front of Titan Towers and shot jesus fucking christ


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This is just sad. It's being close to one year since Wrestlemania and people still hate Reigns, with back-to-back main events. The experiment is over.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Sexy Becky looking sexy.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The Boss is in the house! :mark:


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



KuritaDavion said:


> "AHHHHHHHH! HUNTER! OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD!"
> 
> Like a banshee's death wail.


I'll take that then when Kane tried to Kidnap Bryan and Brie


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Sad thing is, they've ruined Roman to the point that not even THIS can get him a pop. This would get mad cheers if ANYONE ELSE did it, but because it's Reigns, it's 50% apathy and 50% boos.

#TurnReignsHeel


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Roman got some cheers tonight. That is saying something in Philadelphia.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Sasha's theme song sure is catchy as fuck :lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

MM10 said:


> Sexy Becky looking sexy.


This women's feud is better than Reigns vs. HHH.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *:bryanlol Crickets when Roman appears behind the garage door, crickets for the dust up, loud boos for the entire performance when it was over :reneelel*


_'They were just stunned by reigns presence!'_ - Vince.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Becky on my screen has a calming effect at least.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The harder Stephanie tries to get Roman over, the more awkward it gets. Roman is damaged regardless but she truly lacks the subtly of her father and isn't helping him. At all.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Have I missed AJ? Turned raw on at the 3rd hour.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So I'm all for the new diva's taking over, but I do think its bullshit Natayla hasn't factored into any of WWE's Mania plans as of late. I hope they get her involved with the new girls going forward.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I hope they cost Charlotte the match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Becky's accent is so :ellen

Hopefully she breaks her status as the lone Horsewoman to have never held gold in the WWE by winning at 'Mania. :sk


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

By the way, what was Roman's intent there? Attack Stephanie?

Quite the face...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Sasha's theme song sure is catchy as fuck :lol


It's on rotation in my car, :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Flair dancing to Charlotte's theme is never old.


----------



## DavThandi (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Wholy fuck, this is just horrible, I'm not even excited for the Wrestlemania main event


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Nice to see Natayla getting some burn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Man, I totally forgot about Ambrose/Strowman having a match tonight :washed2


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I have to give it to Becky she fried my Sasha right there lool


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Natalia dressed like Brutus Beefcake!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*If given time this can be as good as AJ vs KO. Roadblock was a good one.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Byron has always liked Becky.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Nattie doing work in the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Natecore said:


> Have I missed AJ? Turned raw on at the 3rd hour.


Yeah. He had a really good match with Owens in the 2nd segment of the show. Worth checking out when it's on Youtube or wherever. TV MOTY so far.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I've never understood why the ref doesn't count when someone's applying a surfboard.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> MM10 said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy Becky looking sexy.
> ...


Agree completely. Im really interested for this match at WM. I really want Becky to win the title. 

I give no fucks about HHH/Reigns. Reigns just isnt good. 

Give me the diva match, Styles/Jericho and Ambrose/Lesnar. Everything else can fuck off. They have even managed to make me not care about Shane/Taker due to the lack of storytelling. Still dont know why Taker is being Vince's bitch


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Sasha is beautiful to me but I really dislike the change they've made to her hair once s b e entered the title picture. Darker pink and straight. Doesn't fit her imo.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*First time I've seen that SD promo between Charles, Banks & Lynch damn The Las-kicker left them both in her vapor trail bigtime with her bit of the promo. Irish accent or not (which I happen to love btw) she has improved so much on the mic, it seems she's to the point of excelling now in promos. Just my opinion, she was definitely better than both Sasha & Charles in that promo though.*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Anyone miss Tyson Kidd?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Roman was waiting there like a thief in the night!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712100297082966016


Delbusto1 said:


> Why don't they just run his ass over


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I wanna know, who, after that last segment, thinks Roman is still a baby?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

And this amazing looking talented woman won't get anywhere fucking near a wrestlemania match. fuck em.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Charlotte, turning guys gay since 2013.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Natecore said:


> Have I missed AJ? Turned raw on at the 3rd hour.


Yes. He & Owens had an awesome 20 minute match starting about 15 minutes into the opening hour.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Phaedra said:


> And this amazing looking talented woman won't get anywhere fucking near a wrestlemania match. fuck em.


You do realize they made the second divas match earlier and nattie has been added...


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Fuck what anyone says Becky is better than Sasha on the mic and even the ring IMO. Sasha is hot but she seems nervous on the mic. Hope Becky wins at Mania.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

i still thinking about why i dont get owens vs zayn.
ryder,cara & stardust in the ladder match? why?


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Charlotte, turning guys gay since 2013.


She's hotter than anyone you've been with.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Becky on commentary is no bueno...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Charlotte is a fucking goddess.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Headliner said:


> Reigns standing there like he's THE PUNISHER.:lol


Haha!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Get in there Sasha!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



islesfan13 said:


> You do realize they made the second divas match earlier and nattie has been added...


When the fuck did that happen? lol, i am pleased about that. so we'll just scrap that lol.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

My opinion of this match is that Natalya needs less material in her wrestling gear. :agree:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



ShowStopper said:


> Yeah. He had a really good match with Owens in the 2nd segment of the show. Worth checking out when it's on Youtube or wherever. TV MOTY so far.


Hmmm...better than Y2AJ vs New Day. Definitely won't miss it. Thanks.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Becky > Sasha > Charlotte

If there's gonna be a new Diva's CHampion at WM32, please let it be Becky.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Cole...Goddamn it. 

Rope breaks do count in Triple Threats. Just because you can't be DQ'd for holding onto a hold when a Rope Break is called doesn't mean they don't count.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Becky's ass tho....bruh


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/712100297082966016


I did it for The Rock!


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Anyone miss Tyson Kidd?


Massively. Would love a Cesaro/Kidd US title feud.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Flair dancing to Charlotte's theme is better than Reigns vs. Hunter


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Phaedra said:


> When the fuck did that happen? lol, i am pleased about that. so we'll just scrap that lol.


On the raw preshow Paige nattie and fox challenged bad and Lana to mania and they accepted.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Natecore said:


> Hmmm...better than Y2AJ vs New Day. Definitely won't miss it. Thanks.


At least IMO it is. But that's just an opinion. Either way, it was a really good match, though. Especially for TV. No prob.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Becky better win at Mania. I love Sasha too but.. man whatever just get the title off Charlotte.*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Holy Shit!!!! They brought out the FUNKER!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Don't blow this Ambrose.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The Funker should have given him the branding iron instead of the chainsaw


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ambrose is gonna shove a flaming branding iron up Brock's ass :lol


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Well allright then


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Terry Funk!


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ambrose vs. Braun STRONGMAN !!! MAKE EM LOOK STRONG !!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> First time I've seen that SD promo between *Charles*, Banks & Lynch damn The Las-kicker left them both in her vapor trail bigtime with her bit of the promo. Irish accent or not (which I happen to love btw) she has improved so much on the mic, it seems she's to the point of excelling now in promos. Just my opinion, she was definitely better than both Sasha & *Charles* in that promo though.


Damn you. :heston

Agreed on her mic work and accent, especially since her accent is so :ellen


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

In that photo of Staruman with the Wyatt's behind him, Rowan just looks like he snuck in the photo by mistake.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Abisial said:


> You've been posting some very questionable things tonight...


Lol..

Nothing wrong with wanting to smell her hair, you know it smells good!


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Someone play "Desperado" dammit!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Branding Iron would have been better...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



islesfan13 said:


> On the raw preshow Paige nattie and fox challenged bad and Lana to mania and they accepted.


Just so long as everybody knows that Eva Marie is going to be added to team bitch lol (she's in philly prob backstage tonight) because Brie Bella is also in team nattie.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Wilder said:


> She's hotter than anyone you've been with.


Not in my case honestly lol


----------



## rKOwens (Jun 20, 2015)

Lmao @ Charles Flair :joy::joy:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Where is Ryback?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



MyFistYourFace said:


> Enough with the shakey camera, damn


Can't stand it! Makes me dizzy!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> Branding Iron would have been better...


Smh yeah him and Mick deserve every bit of pain they're in today.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Phaedra said:


> Just so long as everybody knows that Eva Marie is going to be added to team bitch lol (she's in philly prob backstage tonight) because Brie Bella is also in team nattie.


Yeah brie too my bad. And no summer will get it


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> I was a big fan of him in Roh and Nxt but since his return I don't really care for him I don't know why and they haven't treated him like a star.


*I feel the same exact way bro. It's weird ain't it, I used to absolutely love El Generico, and it was the same when he became Sami Zayn up until he was injured. I was even excited for his return match at TakeOver London, but man since that night and when he gave that promo after, I've lost all interest in him. Like I don't know or can't remember what I liked about him so much not that long ago.

Like I said, weird.*


----------



## teick (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So after we just had a triple threat match ending with a DQ, Cole now says ”under triple threat rules, there are no disqualification”.
This company...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Wyatts are traversing Big Show and Kane territory for me in that I want them off my TV, as JDfromNY206 likes to say.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



RealLegend Killer said:


> Roman should kidnap Stephanie


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*Who will be named special referee for the HIAC at WrestleMania?

Vince McMahon?

Shawn Michaels?

The 1989 Denver Broncos?








*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Mania week is near! :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DGenerationMC said:


> Ambrose is gonna shove a flaming branding iron up Brock's ass :lol


Torture, motherfucker, torture. Stick it in real slow. - Method Man style.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Damn if the Dudleyz can't get a pop in Philly, then you know WWE has fucked this show all up:lmao


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

BUBBA BUBBA BUBBA


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



islesfan13 said:


> Yeah brie too my bad. And no summer will get it


you think? yeah that could be it too. Eva Marie would be a complete heat machine for that match though, they want a properly loud reaction from that huge crowd lol. If she can take the abuse i say stick her out there make the heels have boos take away from the 'we want lana' chanting.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


WHERE TO STEPHANIE!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Fuck the Usos.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The quality of Raw has killed the crowd. No pop for the Dudleys in Philly.


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

que for r truth & goldust to be added to the match so it's a triple threat tag.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Apparently WWE have informed SKY Italia that Mania will go 20 minutes past the forth hour.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I love heel Dudleyz!


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Dargz said:


> que for r truth & goldust to be added to the match so it's a triple threat tag.


Yeah, Sadly with no reason what so ever.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The Bully is back!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Finally some real philly pops. (Although still really weak)


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Lariatooooo! Wtf JBL? :ti


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Crowd is so dead Bubba can hear his own echo.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ought Stop the bullying, Bully!


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

you can hear every F-bomb from Bubba, everyone is cringing, Vince is pissed, the networks are pissed


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So the WrestleMania preshow is atleast two hours. There has to be another match on there besides the battle royal. What goes there, 8 Diva tag or Usos vs. Dudleys?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

GIVE. BUBBA. A. SINGLES. PUSH.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Bully Ray is cussing up a storm and it's not getting bleeped for some reason lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I actually thought R-Truth may win.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

And the crowd goes mild!


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Was that the same match from Smackdown ?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I've seen Punisher mentioned in reference to Reigns and yeah I've been on Netflix too. But it's a good point. They should have long booked Roman more like a Punisher type of character to oppose Cena's Daredevil. We wouldn't be where we are today. It's absolutely pathetic now because it's too late and after two consecutive WM's, fans are tired of Reigns, and switching him up does dick considering they've done it before only to go back to generic Cena shit once they felt they'd duped fans. Hell, dude isn't even getting the soccer mom chants like he used to just a month ago. It took two years, but they effectively killed Roman because they had to do it *their* way. He's Samoan Sheamus/Del Rio.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

boooooooooooo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

A Superkick Party.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Damn it's the exact same bit as Smackdown.. Again! Twice in one Raw! On the Road to "Wrestlemania"!

:HA:HA:HA

This company!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Young Bucks need to come to WWE and teach the Uso's how to throw a superkick party.


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

How dare u 
you stupid usos


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

How many fucking superkicks should the Uso's be allowed to do....?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Usos getting boos. :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Cardo said:


> Lariatooooo! Wtf JBL? :ti


Bubba Ray's been doing Stan Hansen's longhorn "HEEEWWW!!!" taunt ever since his Bully Ray days in TNA, hence why Bradshaw said "Lariatooooo!!!" :lol


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Final guesses for the IC Match? Owens vs Zayn vs Ziggler vs The Miz vs Tyler Breeze vs Zack Ryder vs Stardust vs Big Show. Or somewhere along those lines would be a WWE standard move. *



You were close 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Usos are so fucking trash


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Why does Philadelphia boo The Usos?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Jey gettin' lean doe..


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

hahahaha
well done BUBBA


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

You know something is wrong when R Truth snd Goldust teaming up has a longer buildup than any of the WM storylines.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

WWE is trash when Rollins and Lesnar are not on TV.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Is that all they can do?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Dudleys got a reaction that shitty in they're home town? Good grief.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So Ambrose and Strowman is main event ... is Lesnar there?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The Uso's should be banned from doing the superkick. Glad they're getting booed, too. They fucking suck.


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

You know what would be a good idea in a way. Have The Usos and Reigns from an actual Stable and their gimmick will be they deserve every title, every main event, everything because they are related to The Rock. And the payoff is The Rock faces Reigns at Mania


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Uso Crazy :cole


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Natsuke said:


> How many fucking superkicks should the Uso's be allowed to do....?


*0*


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

One of my biggest pet peeves about this forum is the use of hyperbole and incessant complaining....


.... But with just 1 week to go, I can honestly say that this is the worst RTWM that I've ever seen. Why is Mania even happening/why should I care?

I love mania and all of the excitement of the event, and I'm looking forward to it, but this has been a MASSIVE letdown for RTWM.... Even if this next segment blows my mind.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What does Vince have up his sleeve?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I'm calling Uso's going heel, too. Dean's already tweener and a lunatic, Roman may not turn on him. Yet.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



wkc_23 said:


>


OMFG bruh..... stop it! :clap:lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Wonder if they let Ambrose kill off Strowman. Would make him look more legit for the Brock is too big argument. Ehh who am I kidding Ambrose wins via DQ most likely.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Typical Raw. I just want to see the last segment, but the rest of the show has made me so sleepy I can barely keep my eyes open now. This show is better than Ambien!


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

*I've been watching mainly 2000 WWE content lately and am up to the Dudley's/Edge & Christian/Hardyz triangle feud, I swear The Uso's are even smaller than both E&C and Matt & Jeff. Like noticeably so, wow didn't realize that until just now seeing them standing next to the Dudley's.*


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Let me guess: Vince's important announcement with major ramifications for the Hell in a Cell match is that he is inserting himself in there as special guest referee.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

It's hard to believe we are 2 weeks from WM.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> What does Vince have up his sleeve?


22 inch pythons!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Andy Awesome said:


> You know what would be a good idea in a way. Have The Usos and Reigns from an actual Stable and their gimmick will be they deserve every title, every main event, everything because they are related to The Rock. And the payoff is The Rock faces Reigns at Mania


That actually sounds creative...WWE is not fond of that.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> What does Vince have up his sleeve?


Mick Foley special referee. He then comes out as Mankind and it gives Taker flashbacks during the match.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Allright, Vince, whatchugotforus?


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Special Referee announcement............. Shawn Michaels!!!!


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

all these jobbers should have been included in the US title match and the IC title should have been triple threat. owens vs ziggler vs zayn


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Eva Marie doesn't want to dye her hair!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



RapShepard said:


> Wonder if they let Ambrose kill off Strowman. Would make him look more legit for the Brock is too big argument. Ehh who am I kidding Ambrose wins via DQ most likely.


Starring in the newest Chainsaw Masscare...........Dean Ambrose! And special guest appearance by............that Strongman guy from The Wyatt Family!


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Lothario said:


> I've seen Punisher mentioned in reference to Reigns and yeah I've been on Netflix too. But it's a good point. They should have long booked Roman more like a Punisher type of character to oppose Cena's Daredevil. We wouldn't be where we are today. It's absolutely pathetic now because it's too late and after two consecutive WM's, fans are tired of Reigns, and switching him up does dick considering they've done it before only to go back to generic Cena shit once they felt they'd duped fans. Hell, dude isn't even getting the soccer mom chants like he used to just a month ago. It took two years, but they effectively killed Roman because they had to do it *their* way. *He's Samoan Sheamus/Del Rio*.


But the real question is what has he done to be better than either of them?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Finally! LET THIS SHIT END ALREADY


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Strowman is in the main event. What?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

The man is a beast but I'm always afraid he's going to pull a quad or a hamstring when he walks to the ring like that!!


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Eva Marie doesn't want to dye her hair!


That's more interesting than this RTWM


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



The_It_Factor said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves about this forum is the use of hyperbole and incessant complaining....
> 
> 
> .... But with just 1 week to go, I can honestly say that this is the worst RTWM that I've ever seen. Why is Mania even happening/why should I care?
> ...


There's just no long term planning. I understand in this day and age it's hard to do, but not long ago WrestleMania just felt like *the event*. Where old rivalries died and new one begin. Nowadays, it's just like any other PPV, the only exception is that it runs a couple extra hours and has celebrity involvement that I personally don't care for.

Nowadays, the event sells on the name alone...nothing else, which I guess is the point where WWE wanted to get the event to, but man I wish WrestleMania still had that "must see" aura to it that it had when I was a kid.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



MM10 said:


> Mick Foley special referee. He then comes out as Mankind and it gives Taker flashbacks during the match.


Uhhmmm - that sounds cool as fuck! :lol

I mean, this is a hoaky spotfest rules-out-the-window match anyway, so why not?


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This last hour has been incredibly bad, apart from Becky roasting Sasha for the second show in a row, and now I have the... honor and privilege of watching a Braun Strowman match.

WHAT a Road to Wrestlemania this is.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Vince has an interesting looking tie.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Only Vince can wake up a sleeping crowd!!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Oh god someone challenged me to a HITC match.... Bunch of creeps man


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

No. I want Stephanie to run the show. Shane can fuck off.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

MORE RECAPS


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

"My former son, Shane" :lmao 

:vince2 
Love you, you crazy old bastard!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



MM10 said:


> Mick Foley special referee. He then comes out as Mankind and it gives Taker flashbacks during the match.


I'm thinking HBK.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Hysteria said:


> There's just no long term planning. I understand in this day and age it's hard to do, but not long ago WrestleMania just felt like *the event*. Where old rivalries died and new one begin. Nowadays, it's just like any other PPV, the only exception is that it runs a couple extra hours and has celebrity involvement that I personally don't care for.
> 
> Nowadays, the event sells on the name alone...nothing else, which I guess is the point where WWE wanted to get the event to, but man I wish WrestleMania still had that "must see" aura to it that it had when I was a kid.


That's the thing, even if Shane wins control, with this shoddy booking I know nothing exciting will come of it. They aren't even building it like its that important, and it's the biggest match of the night (stipulation and kayfabe-wise)


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Facepalm.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Dude IDK LOL


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Oh shiet... no you didn't Vince...


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

beeotch


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Takers losing at Mania


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Vince going to talk trash about Taker?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Vince, the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

that just made no sense.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

LMAO ooooooooh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So, Taker wins. Way to give away the result, Vince.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What a weird weird promo...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

:wow


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Stop, Vince. Just stop.





















Hammer time :vince2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So now this is a retirement match for Taker if he loses.:lmao

I CAN'T. Worst Mania since 27 easily.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Hey Cena thanx for elevating US title just so WWE can write its current champ of tv 2 weeks before Mania. WWE's making things relevant


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

70 years old and he still has all of his hair!


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

wowwww.....thats sweet vince, the wrestling God.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

What the fuck


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TripleG said:


> Vince, the fuck are you talking about?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-raw-smackdown/1934689-undertaker-vinces-bitch.html


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

How exactly can they enforce this stipulation if Shane wins?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Shane wins and then brings back taker


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Yea, Taker is losing.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I knew Shane wasn't winning!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Hahaahha, this company is dead, man.


What a dumb, pointless segment.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

They are making this up as they go along. :lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

No reaction for Ambrose -- ouch


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

I am so fucking confused................


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Vince fucking loves being interrupted by Ambrose eh?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

That was a pretty cool transition to Ambrose.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Vince just looked at Dean like WTF hit the gym!!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> MM10 said:
> 
> 
> > Mick Foley special referee. He then comes out as Mankind and it gives Taker flashbacks during the match.
> ...


Just think it would be perfect to have Mick Foley start the match as ref. Lights go out for a full minute or so. Lights come back on and its a bloody Mankind laying under an open top of the cage. This makes Undertaker freak out. He starts covering his face, looking frightened at the sight of Mankind in that position, and Shane capitilizes for the win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

This Mania build is all over the place.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Shane wins. Brings back Taker. 

Cena-Taker next year. Cena wins Taker finally retires. Taker wins Cena leaves WWE. Book it.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Crowd is dead. Only thing that can save this is a Brock appearance.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So Undertaker loses at WrestleMania and retires at SummerSlam after a match with Cena.

I only say that because if Cena helps Shane (which has been rumored) then that could set up a match down the line to hype for SummerSlam.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TheatricalEssence said:


> They are making this up as they go along. :lol


That's what I think too. This is Vince panicking to the highest honor.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Mainboy said:


> Shane wins. Brings back Taker.
> 
> Cena-Taker next year. Cena wins Taker finally retires. Taker wins Cena leaves WWE. Book it.


Yep, sounds about right to me.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> No reaction for Ambrose -- ouch


I think it was because the transition was a bit random


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

So what stops Shane having taker on Raw since he'll run it now?

He can then end up with say over mania in the process so bit of a pointless and stupid announcement, and also don't get why they're having vince talk shit about taker unless taker turns on him?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Shane is winning that match. Vince always comes out the loser . Especially when he is so confident of things going his way. Not sure how it will be booked but Shane is winning


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Takers final match.

So we know Shane will win now.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Why am I nodding in and out of sleep during Raw 2 weeks before 'Mania?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ambrose!


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Vince looking low-key pissed off at the complete and utter disinterest in the shit they are offering. Starting to become an alarmingly frequent occurrence.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Nobody is still gonna watch SmackDown.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Ohhhh I get it, they're gonna do a nostalgia memory lane thing with Taker's past opponents being there at the end to like clap or something 
I didn't think his career was gonna end like that, it could still turn out to be a great ending I guess if done correctly, plus it would be apart of a major storyline that would affect the show for a long time


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

fuck off michael collision !


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> No reaction for Ambrose -- ouch


After that shit, they should be happy people are still in the arena..


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Do they even think these plans through for a total of five seconds? Yeah, I get the retirement stip and all, and maybe it's Taker's actual final match so he will lose to Shane, maybe even voluntarily. But in kayfabe, if Shane wins, he'll have all the power. So what exactly stops him from simply reversing Vince's decision two seconds after the pin is counted?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

WrestlingFan1123 said:


> Ohhhh I get it, they're gonna do a nostalgia memory lane thing with Taker's past opponents being there at the end to like clap or something
> I didn't think his career was gonna end like that, it could still turn out to be a great ending I guess if done correctly, plus it would be apart of a major storyline that would affect the show for a long time


No Punk though.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

he calls them his french fries...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Raw is Guest Commentary


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Ambrose gets no love!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

WHY ARENT THEY PUSHING FANDANGO AGAIN? He can wrestle and looks the part.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Cole: "Ambrose's got a gun!"

_*Bullet bounces off Lesnar's chest*_

:brock4

_*Ambrose pulls out a chainsaw*_

:lelbrock


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Cesaro Section said:


> Vince looking low-key pissed off at the complete and utter disinterest in the shit they are offering. Starting to become an alarmingly frequent occurrence.


Don't know what he was expecting. Surprisingly poor delivery from him?

The last sentence didn't sound like he'd finished and then the music hit. Weird.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Bray and the boys should take out Saxton!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Are those Cena chants I'm hearing?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> No reaction for Ambrose -- ouch


Ik it's part of your whole "Dean isn't really over," thing but the Dudleyz are hometown heroes and got no response. They slept through Vince's intro too. Crowd is comatose and sans Brock appearing, I highly doubt anyone is waking them up.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Fucking Cena chants now of all times fpalm


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

sooooo.. what was the announcement exactly?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



gaz0301 said:


> So what stops Shane having taker on Raw since he'll run it now?
> 
> He can then end up with say over mania in the process so bit of a pointless and stupid announcement, and also don't get why they're having vince talk shit about taker unless taker turns on him?


It's truly amazing how stupid they think we are.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WOAT Show in 2 weeks away apparently*

This is the Raw main event two weeks from WM. Are they even trying?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WOAT Show in 2 weeks away apparently*

Omg Heyman on commentary! He was so good with J.R. back in the day. Not sure why he's out here since I just flipped Raw back on but I welcome it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



gaz0301 said:


> Don't know what he was expecting. Surprisingly poor delivery from him?
> 
> The last sentence didn't sound like he'd finished and then the music hit. Weird.


The stipulation makes sense but it should have been made like a month ago.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

Dancing with the Stars is better than tonights Raw according to twitter...


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - WOAT Show in 2 weeks away apparently*

You kill a crowd stone dead with an awful show and what do you know, the good things that come afterwards don't get recognition for it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Lothario said:


> Ik it's part of your whole "Dean isn't really over," thing but the Dudleyz are hometown heroes and got no response. They slept through Vince into too. Crowd is comatose and sans Brock appearing, I highly doubt anyone is waking them up.


They must be REALLY disinterested to be mildly chanting for Cena and Lesnar right now :lol


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - WOAT Show in 2 weeks away apparently*

Worst suicide dive in the business


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - WOAT Show in 2 weeks away apparently*

Why do I have a bad feeling Dean will get hurt in this match...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - WOAT Show in 2 weeks away apparently*

I'm sorry but Dean looks like crap. I dont get it, he looked cool in that segment with Funk earlier.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - WOAT Show in 2 weeks away apparently*

NERVE PINCH!!! In the main event of Raw!!!!!

:mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

markoutsmarkout said:


> Why do I have a bad feeling Dean will get hurt in this match...


Because Strowman is green as summer grass?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Boring ass bullshit


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - WOAT Show in 2 weeks away apparently*



markoutsmarkout said:


> Why do I have a bad feeling Dean will get hurt in this match...


Wouldn't surprise me...Strowman looks green and stiff as fuck.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This is boring :ha


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Undertaker isn't losing. He's going to part of the UK tour in April.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THIS IS BORING.. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

eek, this is boring chant .... daaaammmnnn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Are those "this is boring" chants?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"THIS IS BORING" :HA :HA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is boring...lmfao.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

This is boring chants. Good job WWE.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They had to bring Heyman out for Ambrose to get a reaction.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Uh oh..............................


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Philly crowd burying dean​


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Worst crowd in a LONG TIME.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THIS IS BORING chants :mj4


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

THIS IS BORING.

Best chant of the night.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

horrible match making though. Ambrose barely has a moveset and Strowman needs to work with someone who does.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

LOL THE CHANT!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*THIS IS BORING. Why the fuck do I have a game paused I could be playing? I am addicted to this mental torture of WWE.*


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Crowd is always super into Ambrose matches:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at this is boring chants. 

Anyway I just realized how TNAish/WCWish this Shane/Taker thing is.

-Shane (face) is facing Taker (respected face who really can't be booed) for control of the company. If Shane beats Taker at Mania and retires him at Mania, he'd probably catch some boos which would make him somewhat of a heel.

-Taker (face) is wrestling for a heel which should somewhat make him a heel by default but this isn't the case.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

They're right though.

I like Ambrose a lot, but it's fucking boring. Stroman really shouldn't be in the main event.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Road to Wrestlemania is one big "This is Boring" chant this year...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"This Is Boring!" chants. I was wondering what took so long for a crowd to finally bust that one out considering how flabby and sick this RTWM has been.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is what happens when you have a boring 2 hours and have Stroman in the main event. It's deserved to WWE.

And now this lame ass finish. :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The crowd hates Strowman!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao at "THIS IS BORING!"


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

THIS IS BORING chants on the Road to WrestleMania FFS :lol

They ended quick after that


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Fuck some people chanting let's go Wyatts.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

The Duba Duba E universe chanting for the miz 'This is Awesome'

Paul Haymans face when the 'This is Boring' chants got really loud


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I think the only way this crowd is gonna come alive is if someone gets chokeslammed off a balcony. 

That's your cue, Tommy Dreamer.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Worst crowd in a LONG TIME.


the show is awful. I don't blame them. Do you get into a shitty movie when you watch?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

When you getting beat up and your homies just stand there lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And that was the ending of Raw.:lmao

Fans should ask for their money back.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

LOL


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Ya know, when Shane first returned, he said something about a lock-box and Vince's dirty secrets that he knew about, it made it seem like he had dirt on Vince, and he might blackmail his way back into partial ownership of the company/running Raw. But ever since that one intriguing line in this whole ill-explained program it has never been mentioned again. And not only that, instead of Shane acting like he has a leg up or something on Vince to give him a fail-safe Vince has been in control of the verbal exchanges, and getting in the verbal barbs, while Shane just takes everything, like he's afraid to respond. Basically Shane acts like the one that has damning evidence in a lock-box that Vince knows about, and doesn't want him to expose. The whole mess has been poorly executed and either way they should have at least spent another promo or 2 discussing what could be in this box, that had Vince McMahon so spooked upon it's first mentioning. They could've gotten a lot out of that plot point imo, it would've definitely been more interesting than what they have presented us with.*


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

that chant isn't good for Ambrose


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*

They definitely called an audible on that match. :lmao No way was it supposed to end that abruptly.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose has lost it!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

.....and that's all folks! :lol


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

What an ending! Fuck this shit


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol

I really hope the go-home episode does a sub 2.0


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I get it, you aren't allowed to hit people in the head with chairs.

But hitting them in the back and the stomach/chest just isn't really that affective as a gentle nudge to the head.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Brutallllll


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

That finish was weird and felt rushed. Quick finish because of the crowd reaction maybe? It was definitely weird.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's it? That's how it ends?

Worst Road to WM ever. Don't want to hear any different.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Stroman could put any crowd to sleep.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This match is the perfect example of WHY THE FANS DON'T CARE ABOUT BIG, IMMOBILE FREAKS IN PRO WRESTLING IN 2016! That was garbage. 

God dammit, that fucking sucked.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Very odd considering Vince's ultimate feud record is abysmal. The only time I can recall in the long run Vince going over is his vendetta against Flair and short term HHH/Mcmahons besting Orton and Vince with the help of Kane beating Taker. Austin more or less went over, WM 2000 the night ended with the Mcmahons rock bottomed, the NWO "poison" fizzled out, Hogan went over, Michaels went over individually and DX as a team went over, CM Punk went over, Daniel Bryan went over too. Edit: even Trump went over. 

What the hell is Shane Mcmahon supposed to do to beat Taker when A. Shane outside of bashing Taker with shit and the steel has zero sellable offense for Taker B. leaping off shit should hurt you as much as it hurts Shane and C. we have seen everything short of a gunshot Taker kick out of at Mania. Are they going to retcon that out of convenience like comics do with feats all the time? Will there be interference until the sun burns out?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What's the ME of WM?


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Strowman is the dirt fucking worst. Fire him the second he crosses over into gorilla I say


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

"This is boring"

Bury Ambrose, dammit! :vince3


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Not only did Raw suck but it ended on time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why didn't they book Dean against Luke Harper if they wanted him against a Wyatt?? At least Harper can wrestle, unlike Strowman.

Dean deserves so much better than that...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

It's a shame Ambrose couldn't bring the chainsaw out and chase The Wyatts away. Maybe cut Heyman's suit off or something. Wonder why he couldn't bring it out.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> :lol at this is boring chants.
> 
> Anyway I just realized how TNAish/WCWish this Shane/Taker thing is.
> 
> ...


At this point it's WWElol 

They've been doing this shit for years now. They are piling the gimmicks and stipulations on to make this match "feel" big as possible with little thought to actually telling a compelling story. All sizzle and no steak.


----------



## oztin316 (Feb 26, 2016)

dont blame the crowd


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Russo booked this.*


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Roughly skimming through thread ... Can't wait to see how they edited the boos out when I watch fractions of this horse shit tomorrow.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Totally not Ambrose's fault. that was a middle of the show throw away match that they turned into the main event. there is no heat in that match up in the fucking slightest. Nobody wants to see it, nobody needs to see it and it is therefore not your fucking main event. 

In philly, of all places, mother of god.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Can't blame fans for dumping on that. It was boring and they killed the crowd halfway through the show. Im not going to call the crowd terrible for no selling a poor show. This company is absolutely fucked after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

honestly one of the worst main events I have ever seen..

embarrasingly bad


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Lothario said:


> Ik it's part of your whole "Dean isn't really over,"


I was never saying that Dean wasn't over, I just made a case that he's not over to the extent that some people on this board make him out to be. He main evented RAW before Roadblock to complete apathy from the crowd. At Roadblock the crowd barely gave a sh^t up until the very end. Tonight his match is met with a LOUD "This is boring" chant. At some point you have to admit that his momentum has cooled down SIGNIFICANTLY in the last year


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev should have been the main event! :rusevyes


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why didn't they book Dean against Luke Harper if they wanted him against a Wyatt?? At least Harper can wrestle, unlike Strowman.
> 
> Dean deserves so much better than that...


Yeah, they could've stabbed each other with glass shards since they're in Philly after all.


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

And they were saying that Strowman will get a mega push. He is terrible plain and simple.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

If those rumors of WWE trying to turn Stroman into a Main Event level Heel were true, this should be a major red flag.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

THE CHANT!! LOL


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *Ya know, when Shane first returned, he said something about a lock-box and Vince's dirty secrets that he knew about, it made it seem like he had dirt on Vince, and he might blackmail his way back into partial ownership of the company/running Raw. But ever since that one intriguing line in this whole ill-explained program it has never been mentioned again. And not only that, instead of Shane acting like he has a leg up or something on Vince to give him a fail-safe Vince has been in control of the verbal exchanges, and getting in the verbal barbs, while Shane just takes everything, like he's afraid to respond. Basically Shane acts like the one that has damning evidence in a lock-box that Vince knows about, and doesn't want him to expose. The whole mess has been poorly executed and either way they should have at least spent another promo or 2 discussing what could be in this box, that had Vince McMahon so spooked upon it's first mentioning. They could've gotten a lot out of that plot point imo, it would've definitely been more interesting than what they have presented us with.*


I think they literally put all of this together last minute. From everything you read, it was Cena vs Taker all along, and even with Cena hurt, they hoped for the best. This was the only thing they could think of.

At first, I thought....okay, you know what, that is wrestlemania/spectacle worthy. UT is past his prime and he's wrestling a character that hasn't been on television in YEARS!! But I agree with you man, ever since the return it's been dreadful and lazy.

The best part of the shane return was the "pipe bomb" about the product sucking, ratings being down, and some sort of 'secret' that Shane had. This was all really interesting to hear and what fans lost their minds about! but ever since, it's been week after week of trying to convince us that UT is on board with this. All they needed was to just have Taker be somewhat heel, choke slam everyone involved, and say something like 'im not doing this for Vince, i'm doing this for me'. 

BLEH


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*GOD is finally showing up at Mania. The sins of the father and such.*


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

So that was the first RAW I've seen from beginning to end in a really, really long time. It honestly felt like watching three episodes of RAW from like 96. Vince McMahon definitely has taken over complete control of the show as everything on here felt like something he has booked in the past. 

This is mania season right? Might as well be September for all I know. 

One thing I guess I miss about WCW is that Vince didin't have access to guys from the past as part timers, so he was FORCED to create new stars. Even in Cena's absense there is not one true star being built. He is trying with Reigns, but we are years away from him being a household name. 

John Cena may have the distinct honor of being the absolute LAST household wrestling star in the United States. THAT is where Vince McMahon has taken his company. He'd rather have the initials W.W.E sell tickets than any one star. Kind of crazy when you think about it. 

There will NOT be one major star on Mania 32 that isn't a part-timer.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They tried telling the right story, but Strowman is just too inexperienced right now to execute it properly. Main event sucked as did the Reigns/HHH/Steph stuff. Vince's announcement was not what I expected but now it raises the stakes even more so in that cell match. Will they actually have Taker lose and end his career against Shane McMahon? Well, since Vince had Brock end the streak, and has had men like HBK and Flair retired by older wrestlers respectively, it's something I see WWE doing. I hope fucking not though, Taker's retirement loss better be to someone who can benefit from it. Shane doesn't need that win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe someone that actually gets paid by WWE thought it was a good idea to put Stroman in a main event on Raw just two weeks away from WM. And worse yet; Vince actually gave that the green light?

There is something massively wrong within in the infastructure of WWE. No way Stroman should be main eventing Raw this close to WM. This isn't September for God's sake.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

LOL remember when there were rumors about Braun Strowman facing Undertaker at WrestleMania? And it wasn't just an IWC thing, apparently Vince actually considered doing that. Can you imagine how utterly fucking horrible that would be?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Feel bad for Ambrose. You would expect the crowd to chant "this is boring" during a Reigns match. This same crowd was hot for Sheamus/Reigns just a few months prior.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking Strowman... :no: Dude barely has any wrestling experience and he gets called up before Sami fucking Zayn. He's a dud. Send him down to developmental.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm embarrassed for them that they think that was acceptable for 2 weeks from WM. terrible, cringeworthy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Clique said:


> At this point it's WWElol
> 
> They've been doing this shit for years now. They are piling the gimmicks and stipulations on to make this match "feel" big as possible with little thought to actually telling a compelling story. All sizzle and no steak.


This is what happens when Vince panics. We've read so many reports on Vince changing up things at the last minute. In this case with the injuries, I think Vince is on full 100% micro manage panic mode and he's probably stressing everyone out.

Even with the injuries there are no excuses. The match quality at Mania will not be bad. It's the actual lineup of matches that's making this Mania WOAT. 

The only match at Mania I'm looking forward to seeing is Owens/Ambrose. And that's because I know there will be a crazy spot in that match. H/Reigns, Taker/Shane, Jericho/AJ, Kallisto/Ryback US title, 7 man IC title ladder match, New Day/LON, Dudleyz/Usos/Goldie & Truth are all no buys to me.

They could have switched things up with the current, active talent and still had a good card.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Strowman VS Taker would have been the worst.....


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't believe someone that actually gets paid by WWE thought it was a good idea to put Stroman in a main event on Raw just two weeks away from WM. And worse yet; Vince actually gave that the green light?
> 
> There is something massively wrong within in the infastructure of WWE. No way Stroman should be main eventing Raw this close to WM. This isn't September for God's sake.


Vince was probably the one who came up with it in the first place.


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

That ending was so bad it's almost offensive.

This company is absolute trash.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Sami never got his win though.


Thats how it should be. A face shouldn't always have to get his win back. Thats some of the problem with Cena and Reigns you know they'll get their win back soon.

Though I could be into Zayn getting his win back if he spent more time growing away from Owens. Zayn character has revolved around getting at Owens since KO debuted thats too much. Owens has had 4 feuds since then. I know Zayn was out but he needs a break from Owens.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

good thing this will drive the casuals away in droves. this shitty company deserves that


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

No Ryback or Sami Zayn match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Shane pretending to be a MMA fighter is the only thing worse than CM Punk pretending to be one. Jesus fucking Christ this shit is embarrassing. If he actually retires The Undertaker I just give up. And people want to shit on Stephanie for nepotism? This guy is getting the biggest Wrestlemania of all time built around him based on nothing but his bloodline. This storyline is a fucking joke. What a waste of a spot on the card. I honestly don't a shit.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> It's a shame Ambrose couldn't bring the chainsaw out and chase The Wyatts away. Maybe cut Heyman's suit off or something. Wonder why he couldn't bring it out.


I know right. Everyone and their mom know it would get a much better reaction than this.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Clique said:


> At this point it's WWElol
> 
> They've been doing this shit for years now. They are piling the gimmicks and stipulations on to make this match "feel" big as possible with little thought to actually telling a compelling story. All sizzle and no steak.


*All sizzle and no steak describes the WWE, Vince McMahon, Triple H & Stephanie so perfectly, it's like the phrase was coined with them in mind :reneelel*


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This company, so clueless. Zach ryder and sin cara in a title match????

That main event sucked ass

The week isnt a total loss

Lucha undergrounds aztec warfare 2 is gonna shit all over everything wwe does this week


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I think something went terribly wrong in that match. Not sure what. Between Stroman no selling Ambrose and the This is Boring chants, the match ended abruptly and without conclusion.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Feel bad for Ambrose. You would expect the crowd to chant "this is boring" during a Reigns match. This same crowd was hot for Sheamus/Reigns just a few months prior.


Why feel bad for Ambrose? .Quality workers like HBK/Taker/Angle could drag a watchable match out of a piece of turd when they had to. It just shows how average Dean is in the ring

Other than Trips carrying Ambrose through the match at Roadblock last week please tell me the last time Ambrose actually had a good match?

The guy is ridiculously overrated on this forum and his gimmick is terrible


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

LUKE HARPER APPARENTLY INJURED HIS KNEE ON THE DARK MATCH

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK EVERYTHING


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have maintained for years that Mania 11 is the worst WrestleMania of all time. There is only one Mania I've seen live that has come close to taking the price of WOAT and that was 27. But at this point Mania 32 is shaping up to be terrible, and a spotfest ladder match or Shane McMahon jumping off the top of the stadium isn't going to change my mind. 

You finally get it lined up to book Mania in one of the largest and most modern stadiums in America and this is the card you give us? Injuries or not, your roster has soooo much depth to it. I just find this card absolutely inexcusable on all ends.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Vince's announcement mucked up the hype for that match, at least a little bit imo 

it was really unnecessary and pointless


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Shane pretending to be a MMA fighter is the only thing worse than CM Punk pretending to be one. Jesus fucking Christ this shit is embarrassing. If he actually retires The Undertaker I just give up. And people want to shit on Stephanie for nepotism? This guy is getting the biggest Wrestlemania of all time built around him based on nothing but his bloodline. This storyline is a fucking joke. What a waste of a spot on the card. I honestly don't a shit.


All of this. The mere thought of Shane Cunting McMahon even beating the Undertaker is a travesty. He's a fucking joke. Match is a shambles.


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

I have no intention of watching anything post WrestleMania, but holy shit I'm tempted to stop right now. This WrestleMania is clearly going to suck anyway.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Berlino said:


> Why feel bad for Ambrose? .Quality workers like HBK/Taker/Angle could drag a watchable match out of a piece of turd when they had to. It just shows how average Dean is in the ring
> 
> Other than Trips carrying Ambrose through the match at Roadblock last week please tell me the last time Ambrose actually had a good match?
> 
> The guy is ridiculously overrated on this forum and his gimmick is terrible


Ambrose really isn't a great worker. He is a gritty worker. WWE is doing him a huge favor by making this match at WM a street fight.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hurin said:


> LUKE HARPER APPARENTLY INJURED HIS KNEE ON THE DARK MATCH
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK EVERYTHING


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

That hell in a cell package got me hyped :mark::mark::mark:

And Shane looked like he was in great shape working out with the UFC stuff. 

They have me sold!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

xerxesXXI said:


> the show is awful. I don't blame them. Do you get into a shitty movie when you watch?


I'm a fan of shitty movies, so yes.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Wait a sec ...

So, WWE doing what they do best recently, booking themselves into more corners than an old TNA ring, they either have Taker beating Shane, trolling every fan alive, or they are gonna retire Undertaker by ... Shane McMahon?

I mean, wow.
It's like poor old Taker has a target on his back the past two years.
Losing thrice to Lesnar in half a year, destroying Bray, becoming Vince's bitch, and finally jobbing to Shane McMahon.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*There's a reason for the stipulation addition to the Taker/Shane match:

I heard that Cena wants to interfere in the HIAC match in order to set up a match with Undertaker, but NOT at next year's WM. He wants the match with Taker at this year's Summerslam. After what Vince said tonight that seems to be what they're going for.*


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

dougfisher_05 said:


>


another one bites the dust


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How in the world can you put Strowman in the main event?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I was never saying that Dean wasn't over, I just made a case that he's not over to the extent that some people on this board make him out to be. He main evented RAW before Roadblock to complete apathy from the crowd. At Roadblock the crowd barely gave a sh^t up until the very end. Tonight his match is met with a LOUD "This is boring" chant. At some point you have to admit that his momentum has cooled down SIGNIFICANTLY in the last year


Can't say anything slick to a can of oil. I've long said that Dean isn't as over as he should/can be, and I don't pretend he is, even when it upsets some of more ardent fans here. I won't blame him for tonight however nor will I absolve him. The crowd was long dead before he and Strowman came out. They no sold the Dudleyz for Christ sake and barely moved for Vince until he responded like a pro and managed to stimulate them momentarily with his mic work.


However, as a performer and supposed main event caliber guy, the onus is on you to wake them up which Dean failed to do. It is what it is. I think he's where he currently belongs (upper midcard) and after WM, could and should regain momentum that mimics his summer '14 run. If WWE capitalizes off of that, we're not even having this discussion now, though in fairness you could say that about a lot of guys, chiefly Reigns. I don't think Dean is a FOTC kind of guy and he's not presented as such, but he does what he can with what he is given. Whether or not that will be enough post WM remains to be seen.


This is essentially a company without a heir apparent (Cena is still clearly the man in fans' eyes) and zero direction. Tonight was simply the culmination of that reality being realized.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Boring chants during an Ambrose match. Wow, you go from match of the year to getting shit on huh :kobelol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Ambrose really isn't a great worker. He is a gritty worker. WWE is doing him a huge favor by making this match at WM a street fight.


Fair point


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Only good thing tonight was New Day and Ambrose's Terry Funk segment and some of the offense he got against Strauman (ugh, why is this fucker even on the main roster?). Oh, and Owens goating it up on the mic.

Eh.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Did Funk mean to say "best in the company" instead of "best in the country?" It was hard to understand him.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> *There's a reason for the stipulation addition to the Taker/Shane match:
> 
> I heard that Cena wants to interfere in the HIAC match in order to set up a match with Undertaker, but NOT at next year's WM. He wants the match with Taker at this year's Summerslam. After what Vince said tonight that seems to be what they're going for.*


Or Shane could win and say that Taker can wrestle at Mania again.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Was a terrible show but at least KO vs. AJ was good

Well outside of the finish ultimately making AJ look like a fucking imbecile


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Or Shane could win and say that Taker can wrestle at Mania again.


Possibly. But WWE has been pretty good about sticking to stipulations like this. Flair never wrestled again and neither did HBK. And with Taker's streak being broken it's more likely they would do this Cena/Taker match at Summerslam.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

They have three main feuds going into Wrestlemania.

Two don't have any heat, and the single hot one barely gets TV time.

Why the fuck did they book Ambrose to get his ass kicked by Braun for 15 minutes? 

They have Paul Heyman and Dean Ambrose in a feud, and their ideia to hype up Mania is to have BRAUN FUCKING STROWMAN MAIN EVENTING RAW IN A NOTHING MATCH? WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THIS COMPANY?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Roamin' Rains said:


> I hate when the wrestlers leave their fucking eyes open when getting pinned.


Um, they do that to help time their kickout's. Unless you want a shit-ton of botched pins from people not knowing when the 3 count is coming, they kinda need to see when to kickout.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

MM10 said:


> I think something went terribly wrong in that match. Not sure what. Between Stroman no selling Ambrose and the This is Boring chants, the match ended abruptly and without conclusion.


It's not unheard of for Vince to call audibles and end a match/segment prematurely if he feels it's a dud, especially a closing segment. RAW hasn't ended on time in months and I'm almost positive with the crowd burying Dean/Wyatts to that manner led to Vince pulling the plug and stopping the bleeding early. It's not a good look for your main event to be ending in such an embarrassing fashion 14 days or so away from your biggest show of the year and Vince likely said to hell with it and demanded the abrupt ending. Even Heyman looked confused momentarily and I know he had a bigger role than that.


Crowd was already dead but I wouldn't doubt Dean and Strowman are getting or have gotten an ear full. Vince can be brutal if he feels embarrassed and neither of those guys are near and dear to him like say, Reigns. It really doesn't reflect well on Strowman, either.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Lothario said:


> However, as a performer and supposed main event caliber guy, the onus is on you to wake them up which Dean failed to do. It is what it is.


Strowman was just wrenching his neck for like 15 minutes, what was he supposed to do, stop selling and take the match home early without Vince and co.'s orders?

You CAN'T wake a dead crowd up when the guy that you have to help you with that is Braun Strowman.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Lothario said:


> Can't say anything slick to a can of oil. I've long said that Dean isn't as over as he should/can be, and I don't pretend he is, even when it upsets some of more ardent fans here. I won't blame him for tonight however nor will I absolve him. The crowd was long dead before he and Strowman came out. They no sold the Dudleyz for Christ sake and barely moved for Vince until he responded like a pro and managed to stimulate them momentarily with his mic work.
> 
> 
> However, as a performer and supposed main event caliber guy, the onus is on you to wake them up which Dean failed to do. It is what it is. I think he's where he currently belongs (upper midcard) and after WM, could and should regain momentum that mimics his summer '14 run. If WWE capitalizes off of that, we're not even having this discussion now, though in fairness you could say that about a lot of guys, chiefly Reigns. I don't think Dean is a FOTC kind of guy and he's not presented as such, but he does what he can with what he is given. Whether or not that will be enough post WM remains to be seen.
> ...


I won't discredit the pro reactions that he gets, but it's alarming that they've basically set him up to get massive crowd support and for some reason it's not quite clicking. He's without question the 2nd top booked full-time babyface on the roster atm and he's main evented on several occations this year while getting the underdog portrayal that (in theory) should endear him to the fans even more. He's essentially the guy nipping at the top spot and he's the best positioned guy to replace Reigns in that spotlighted position if things went south. Dean is basically getting the Bryan treatment of being prominently featured every week but falling short of being THE GUY. It worked for Bryan but for some reason Dean's momentum cooled off instead of growing even bigger

Not saying that he's entirely to blame. Personally I liken his current incarnation to the Walt Disney version of Brian Pillman and I am not a huge fan of his ring work, but he does have a substantial amount of charisma when channeled correctly. The WWE as a whole have made their product so unappealing, so predictable that fans must be reluctant to get emotionally invested in anyone because they know how it ultimately ends. I get that. Even AJ Styles -- a guy that was getting the best reactions on the show -- is now struggling to get his chant going. A deep depression seems to be looming over the fanbase and I don't blame them, but still, I can't buy into the claims that Ambrose is FOTC material right now when his last 3 main events have been met by cricket sounds


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

My god is the booking fucking terrible. Nothing truly exciting seems to happen. The insults are all telegraphed, and you don't have any of the raw intensity the product used to have.
Roman calmly and slowly walked to HUnters limo, opened the door, hit him a few times and then stood there with a dumb look in his face.

Ambrose hit Braun with a chair once and hit a Dirty Deeds and then rolled out of the ring scared of the Wyatts.

You know how to build a new and exciting star? Have The Wyatts in the ring cutting a promo, and then Ambrose comes out with a chair and beats the living fuck out of them. All four and all by himself. And then he cuts a promo on Lesnar. And then Heyman comes out and they go back and forth. And then Dean hits a DD on him for good measure.

"Oh but the Wyatts would look bad". Fuck them. WHo's having a match against Lesnar at Wrestlemania? You can give them their heat back by having them dominate the Andre Battle Royal.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Hurin said:


> Strowman was just wrenching his neck for like 15 minutes, what was he supposed to do, stop selling and take the match home early without Vince and co.'s orders?
> 
> You CAN'T wake a dead crowd up when the guy that you have to help you with that is Braun Strowman.


He got a big "Let's go Ambrose" chant twice. And then Braun kept beating him up until the crowd had enough.

It's obvious they told him to sell a lot for Braun and make him look strong.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

dougfisher_05 said:


>


Just gets worse and worse...I hope he's alright.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol at the guy working the door. He probably thought the boos were for him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I've never seen such a long stretch of bad crowds; minus the night Shane came back. And some of those crowds have been crowds that not too long ago were very, very loud. 

This is not on the crowds. This is on WWE. It's like the fanbase is in a dark, depressed daze of boredom and apathy. It wasn't even this bad in 1995 re: live crowds. This is NOT the norm and is absolutely something WWE should be concerned about; especially when it is happening just 13 days from WM and in a big, lively city that is KNOWN for it's rowdiness.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> It wasn't even this bad in 1995 re: live crowds.


1995 was a very bad year from a drawing and financial standpoint, but at least the crowds were lively for the top babyfaces. Hart, Diesel, Ramon, Taker and even Luger got strong reactions when they hit the curtain. I don't ever remember things being THIS bad from a crowd standpoint


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I just fast forwarded through raw in less than five minutes, and I don't feel like I missed anything.

WWE truly has become pure garbage. I think I may actually not bother watching WrestleMania (for the first time in a long long time) and not watch RAW again until Bailey and Asuka get called up to it. Seriously, Bailey and Asuka are my only reason to care about WWE at this point.

That's kinda sad.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

so roman is walking slowly to your limo and you don't lock the door?:nikkilol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Hurin said:


> Strowman was just wrenching his neck for like 15 minutes, what was he supposed to do, stop selling and take the match home early without Vince and co.'s orders?
> 
> You CAN'T wake a dead crowd up when the guy that you have to help you with that is Braun Strowman.




Ambrose is the veteran. *He* calls the match. If he can't get Strowman to fall in line, he needs to have a sit down with him in the back or he shouldn't be closing the show because talent doesn't respect his authority. Dean is supposed to be the one with the experience. The onus falls on his shoulders to keep fans invested. He hears those chants, and it's up to him to handle it accordingly. 


It's not fair but that's the way this business has always worked and I'm not making any excuses for Dean, especially if he's as good as frequently advertised here.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I still love this company but man this is a terrible build. You can use the injury excuse all you want but hen you can't even fill up the shows with the people fighting on your card nor make anything of some of the matches, it's sad.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I've never seen such a long stretch of bad crowds; minus the night Shane came back. And some of those crowds have been crowds that not too long ago were very, very loud.
> 
> This is not on the crowds. This is on WWE. It's like the fanbase is in a dark, depressed daze of boredom and apathy. It wasn't even this bad in 1995 re: live crowds. This is NOT the norm and is absolutely something WWE should be concerned about; especially when it is happening just 13 days from WM and in a big, lively city that is KNOWN for it's rowdiness.


If Brooklyn is dead, i give up looking for a good crowd outside of Chicago and Montreal for the current product. Its like the fans have given up due to the bore fest Reigns so they just sit there bored out of their minds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> 1995 was a very bad year from a drawing and finantial standpoint, but at least the crowds were lively for the top babyfaces. Hart, Diesel, Ramon, Taker and even Luger got strong reactions when they hit the curtain. I don't ever remember things being THIS bad from a crowd standpoint


Yep. I'm talking just crowd reactions. I know 1995 was terrible financially. HBK, when he turned face, got much bigger reactions than anything that we see on today's product, as well. And he was competing for the IC Title in 1995. Razor was a mid-carder, as well. I know HBK and Razor had out-of-this-world charisma back then; but mid-carders from 21 years ago shouldn't be out-popping todays' entire roster; including the main eventers. fpalm


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I've never seen such a long stretch of bad crowds; minus the night Shane came back. And some of those crowds have been crowds that not too long ago were very, very loud.
> 
> This is not on the crowds. This is on WWE. It's like the fanbase is in a dark, depressed daze of boredom and apathy. It wasn't even this bad in 1995 re: live crowds. This is NOT the norm and is absolutely something WWE should be concerned about; especially when it is happening just 13 days from WM and in a big, lively city that is KNOWN for it's rowdiness.


*Well what do you expect bro, they are literally giving us a fat nasty turd to sink our teeth into. They're not going to get too many explosive cheers or standing ovations from most people for only providing shit for sustenance :ugh2*


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The main event scene is dead. There was a time it looked like it could have been alive, when Reigns/Brock/Dean were all fighting around the title, but ever since Fast Lane, the quality of the shows has dived off a cliff.

Reigns vs Hunter is a dead match. Dead. No heat. No one gives a flying fuck about it. They killed the entire build because they were so scared of Roman being booed, they took him off TV for 3 weeks. Everyone and their grandma knows who is going over, and the fans don't care.

Shane vs Taker is the dumbest "main event" level match in the entire card, and there's no way Shane can win this without fuckery. The only aspect of it that is intriguing is who is going to help Shane win.

Ambrose vs Lesnar is the closest thing they have to an actual Wrestlemania feud, and they're somehow managing to fuck it up DESPITE THE CROWD BEING INTO THE MATCH.

Why the fuck would they book Braun to beat Ambrose up for 10 minutes? Why won't they let Ambrose and Heyman go at it on the mic live in a long promo? Why can't Ambrose just beat the Wyatts up with weapons, to put over the fucking match?

HE HIT STROWMAN WITH A CHAIR ONCE. ONCE. IS THAT SUPPOSED TO PUT A STREET FIGHT AGAINST BROCK MOTHERFUCKING LESNAR OVER?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MM10 said:


> If Brooklyn is dead, i give up looking for a good crowd outside of Chicago and Montreal for the current product. Its like the fans have given up due to the bore fest Reigns so they just sit there bored out of their minds.


Even Chicago the past few times has been alot quieter than it once was a few years ago. There's no way literally EVERY crowd just randomly dies in the same time period, you know? Especially crowds that are known for being the best. It's not random. It's the product.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I won't discredit the pro reactions that he gets, but it's alarming that they've basically set him up to get massive crowd support and for some reason it's not quite clicking. He's without question the 2nd top booked full-time babyface on the roster atm and he's main evented on several occations this year while getting the underdog portrayal that (in theory) should endear him to the fans even more. He's essentially the guy nipping at the top spot and he's the best positioned guy to replace Reigns in that spotlighted position if things went south. Dean is basically getting the Bryan treatment of being prominently featured every week but falling short of being THE GUY. It worked for Bryan but for some reason Dean's momentum cooled off instead of growing even bigger
> 
> Not saying that he's entirely to blame. Personally I liken his current incarnation to the Walt Disney version of Brian Pillman and I am not a huge fan of his ring work, but he does have a substantial amount of charisma when channeled correctly. The WWE as a whole have made their product so unappealing, so predictable that fans must be reluctant to get emotionally invested in anyone because they know how it ultimately ends. I get that. Even AJ Styles -- a guy that was getting the best reactions on the show -- is now struggling to get his chant going. A deep depression seems to be looming over the fanbase and I don't blame them, but still, I can't buy into the claims that Ambrose is FOTC material right now when his last 3 main events have been met by cricket sounds


I don't disagree.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



SashaXFox said:


> About your sig.
> 
> You dont find stephanie hot? I would Destroy stephanie , she would be in love. Stephanie is a Fox imo.


I find her persona knocks her down a peg. She's also got Vince's eerie smile. She was at her hottest when she was Daddy's Million Dollar Princess and not HHH's human growth hormone experiment.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. I'm talking just crowd reactions. I know 1995 was terrible financially. HBK, when he turned face, got much bigger reactions than anything that we see on today's product, as well. And he was competing for the IC Title in 1995. Razor was a mid-carder, as well. I know HBK and Razor had out-of-this-world charisma back then; but mid-carders from 21 years ago shouldn't be out-popping todays' entire roster; including the main eventers. fpalm


True, I forgot that Shawn turned face in 1995 and he undoubtedly got the crowd behind him to the point where they made him their top guy over Bret


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I mean this is just baffling. It doesn't feel like they're booking a wrestling show. It's like they don't know what hypes the crowd up.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> The main event scene is dead. There was a time it looked like it could have been alive, when Reigns/Brock/Dean were all fighting around the title, but ever since Fast Lane, the quality of the shows has dived off a cliff.
> 
> Reigns vs Hunter is a dead match. Dead. No heat. No one gives a flying fuck about it. They killed the entire build because they were so scared of Roman being booed, they took him off TV for 3 weeks. Everyone and their grandma knows who is going over, and the fans don't care.
> 
> ...


Someone in the back called for the match to emd early. Dead went and got a chair to get DQ'd and that was it. Raw went off air quickly. The match sucked, the crowd chanted this is boring, Braun was no selling even the chair shots...it was probably Vince that called it. Someone that has it DVR'd check to see when someone may have told Dean to end the match. Im sure its plain as day.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. I'm talking just crowd reactions. I know 1995 was terrible financially. HBK, when he turned face, got much bigger reactions than anything that we see on today's product, as well. And he was competing for the IC Title in 1995. Razor was a mid-carder, as well. I know HBK and Razor had out-of-this-world charisma back then; but mid-carders from 21 years ago shouldn't be out-popping todays' entire roster; including the main eventers. fpalm


I was watching some Raws from the Road to Wrestlemania 30 (holy shit we had it nice back then compared to this) and it really speaks to how badly WWE killed the fans' interest. In particular every Bryan match, and more surprisingly most people wrestling Orton managed to get good reactions and the big matches had great atmosphere.

Damn near NOBODY likes either Reigns himself or his direction/booking, but I think they could regain some of those real pops as opposed to the half pops they get nowadays, if they would give the people what they want for a sustained length of time.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

LKRocks said:


> I mean this is just baffling. It doesn't feel like they're booking a wrestling show. It's like they don't know what hypes the crowd up.


I think LITERALLY all of their effort must have gone into those Roman segments tonight. Not like that's much better since it means they thought that shit was good, but still. That would at least explain why this was booked like the most half-assed WWE 2K Universe Mode ever.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

This is a company in turmoil. I've always said the next "FOTC" wasn't on the roster, but I think it's only now that fans are realizing it and it shows in their reactions weekly. They don't have a "face." 



Roman has been rejected and is damaged beyond recognition. They've exhausted their good will on him and at best, he's a reliable main event guy going forward. Fans aren't selling Dean to the level that's expected. I expected a 50/50 split with he and Brock at WM but it wouldn't shock me if it's 75/25 in favor of Brock at best for him. 


They also are writing the script as they go. It's evident they have no clue where thos ends with Shane vs Taker. They're making it up on the fly and every week they wrote themselves deeper and deeper into a hole. They've even managed to misrepresent Styles and turn chanting his name into something "uncool" because of their heavy handed approach. 


It's baffling how bad this is.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I mean for fuck's sake, maybe I'm just a dumb smark on the internet, but can ANYONE please tell me the logic of having the guy that's going to face Brock Lesnar in two weeks in a street fight, selling for Braun Strowman for 10 minutes?

WHY? WHO GETS OVER? WHO BENEFITS? BRAUN? WHY SHOULD HE BENEFIT WHEN AMBROSE HAS A MATCH WTH LESNAR IN TWO WEEKS? WHY WAS THIS THE MAIN EVENT?


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Why would Strowman be awarded a main event match on the flagship show?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Like, holy fucking shit, what happened to selling your matches? How about this: Dean comes out, takes out Harper and Rowan with a chair, beats Braun with a crowbar, puts Rowan through a table while Cole goes: "MY GOD CAN IMAGINE THE CARNAGE, WHEN THIS LUNATIC MEETS THE BEAST BROCK LESNAR AT WRESTLEMANIA IN A STREET FIGHT? ONLY ON THE WWE NETWORK"


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I've never seen such a long stretch of bad crowds; minus the night Shane came back. And some of those crowds have been crowds that not too long ago were very, very loud.
> 
> This is not on the crowds. This is on WWE. It's like the fanbase is in a dark, depressed daze of boredom and apathy. It wasn't even this bad in 1995 re: live crowds. This is NOT the norm and is absolutely something WWE should be concerned about; especially when it is happening just 13 days from WM and in a big, lively city that is KNOWN for it's rowdiness.


Hell, assuming Brock is neither and is just Brock: in company history has there ever been a stretch of literally ZERO hot heels and one and a half (Ambrose the half) strong babyfaces when combining booking and crowd reaction? *Right now, we have no heels that can tick off both those boxes. *Fans want to back Wyatts, but have finally given up after the major fucking that faction has gotten that took months to rebuild post ER 2014 cage match/H&R never beating the Usos for gold in that long series only for once halfway built again Taker never showed up for the build and that killed it. Trips has the booking and name, but in 2016 live crowds are stale towards him it seems. Owens isn't getting loud jeers and Jericho can really work the crowd but has been Mr. nice guy in jobs and it has severed his cache. Seems even Vince segments are falling flat and I cant believe Im typing that. Stephanie Im convinced gets go away heat and if she didnt get heat in her position she'd be the worst performer ever. 

Ambrose is booked hot and cold hence why I said half and AJ Styles is the only face that checks both boxes with Cena/Orton hurt and Zayn so new. Incredible. Even 09 (Raw 09 I contend beats out Raw 06 and even 95/post Mania 14 Raws for my personal woat) had Orton on a hellacious run before they killed his heat in the go home/Mania 25, Jericho a very hot heel still, DX checked both boxes as faces, Taker was in his last regularity year, Mysterio still a solid face, Cena there too and on SD SES Punk was having a hell of a run.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The guy who attacked Strowman should be thrown under the jail.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The reaction to Reigns beating up Hunter was scary. It was just complete disregard. The fans just didn't care. At all.

We can mock and crack jokes about it, but at the end of the day, that's the program that's going to fucking main event Wrestlemania.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm watching this show back now. Is it just me or did they fuck with the crowd audio tonight? At multiple times I can hear Cole echoing into at least two mics, and ringside audio is picking up weird shit.

Are they noise cancelling the crowd or something? Or am I just crazy?


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

How was Braun being shit Ambrose's fault


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's the thing. . . 

I may not know the wrestling business. I may not be the most creative person in the room, either. Someone really has to have a knack for it to be good at it.

Here's what I am good at: I know what I like, and I know what makes logical sense. 

I think that with a lot of this, they need to go back to that drawing board and every time something comes up, those two questions need to be asked and answered honestly.

1) Are fans reacting favorably (as in, the intended reaction)? 
2) Does it make sense?

If the answer to either is "no," then why do it or how can it be fixed?

I know they've got people out. I understand that. That doesn't mean everything should be off-the-cuff and seemingly directionless.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Even Chicago the past few times has been alot quieter than it once was a few years ago. There's no way literally EVERY crowd just randomly dies in the same time period, you know? Especially crowds that are known for being the best. It's not random. It's the product.





MM10 said:


> If Brooklyn is dead, i give up looking for a good crowd outside of Chicago and Montreal for the current product. Its like the fans have given up due to the bore fest Reigns so they just sit there bored out of their minds.


Don't think it has anything to do with Reigns ...

However the crowds are all dying no matter where they are. I was at the Brooklyn show in December and that was the most defeated crowd I've ever been apart of. It felt like no one was a star and we wanted to care but just couldn't.. It was shocking, I've never felt a NYC crowd like that. I'll be at the show next week, I'm hoping for a better experience. If they put on a entertaining show the crowd will respond. There's just too much filler on these 3 hour shows. Its hard not to lose the audience. They really don't help themselves though.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Pretty underwhelming show this week. The fans are not popping for Reigns at all. From the opening promo segment with Steph to his backstage attack on HHH. This is not good. The fans were just silent for the attack. The AJ Styles/Owens match was very lengthy with two commercial breaks. It was a good match and not surprised about the finish. So The New Day just turned face like that? Cracking jokes on the LoN makes you face? The match between Big E/Rusev was okay. I did enjoy Kevin Owens for the whole night as he was awesome. Just sucks that the IC Title is going to be defended again in a Ladder Match again. Didn't mind the match Charlotte/Natayla. Other than that, everything was just whatever. Braun Stroman has no business being in main event matches. The crowd was dead for Ambrose/Stroman and of course they still need to protect Stroman. Talk about losing momentum.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Probably not a good sign when you are getting "THIS IS BORING" chants in your main event, about 2 weeks from WM. WWE will be buried by next football season if things don't change. I just don't see how they can justify to USA to keep buying their show if they are pulling 2.0 or below. This feels the same way as when WCW went under. 

Vince is out of ideas.
And he's out of stars.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

I can't even describe how shit this was... 2 weeks before WM and they are doing this?

Crows has given no fucks for good reasons... And I can't wait for the reaction at WM after Reigns will win... LOL


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

I was hoping for a Lesnar to come out at the end, but I don't think even he could save this abortion of a show this week.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



Lothario said:


> Ambrose is the veteran. *He* calls the match. If he can't get Strowman to fall in line, he needs to have a sit down with him in the back or he shouldn't be closing the show because talent doesn't respect his authority. Dean is supposed to be the one with the experience. The onus falls on his shoulders to keep fans invested. He hears those chants, and it's up to him to handle it accordingly.
> 
> 
> It's not fair but that's the way this business has always worked and I'm not making any excuses for Dean, especially if he's as good as frequently advertised here.


Bro, didn't you know, you CANNOT criticize Ambrose here. Shit ain't allowed.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Glad I tuned out around 10:20 Eastern. 

Lol Ambrose and Strowman main-eventing a Raw, that's how you know the company is in the dumps.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

2 weeks before Mania and this is the show they produce? What an embarrassment.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

wow a guy as green as Eva Marie in the main event two weeks before WM. Fucking wtf is that shit.


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

I turned it off when my stream died during a Vince/Shane package at 9est. The forum that I frequent doesn't even have any results or talk about what happened. Seems I dodged a bullet by not watching two more hours.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Glad I tuned out around 10:20 Eastern.
> 
> Lol Ambrose and Strowman main-eventing a Raw, that's how you know the company is in the dumps.


I was watching RAW with a couple of buddies of mine and we literally called it a night and all went back home before the main event started. 





The main event 2 weeks before a WM. Ouch.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> I was watching RAW with a couple of buddies of mine and we literally called it a night and all went back home before the main event started.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we'd be more entertained playing 1997 Raw onwards every Monday night at 9pm and watching it as if it were live and then watching the PPVs on the Sunday after the go home show.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I could have fucking watched Owens and Styles go at it all night, FUCKING HELL THAT WAS BEAUTIFULLL. Raw match of the year thus far. Owens and Styles were easily the highlights of this Raw. Owens was AMAZING in every segment he was in, and Styles cut a very good promo after the Jericho match. He has been KILLING it in this fued. As has Jericho tbh since the heel turn, still a masterful heel.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Well, I enjoyed Raw and am looking forward to Wrestlemania...:shrug The main event made zero sense, but besides that it was alright.

It was a lot of fun watching and reading the live tweets. Then I came here and it got depressing.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So I see LON have gone from jobbing to Reigns to jobbing to New Day. I dont know which one is worse. 4 great talents that are absolutely wasted to a ridiculous degree.


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

From withstanding chair shots to get stunned by chair shots, Strowman got nerfed.

Also: Roman Reigns gets only cheered if he shuts Stephanie's speech down, otherwise, female screaming, male booing. 
Funfact: live tweets only appeared for Reigns after Reigns segment. 
Again a Heelmove by Reigns at the end.

Can Usos and Dudleys go to WWE Superstar please?

Owens and Styles was awesome and Ambrose meeting Terry Funk now, what's next week? Goldberg? Raven? TAFKA Prince?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

SonnenChael said:


> Owens and Styles was awesome and Ambrose meeting Terry Funk now, what's next week? Goldberg? Raven? TAFKA Prince?


If they´re going with hardcore legends and/or insane wrestlers, they´re probably getting Dreamer next.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BarrettBarrage said:


> How was Braun being shit Ambrose's fault


Because everything is Ambrose's fault, apparently. :lmao Having to carry two feuds for damn near a month and hyping up both Mania and Roadblock still isn't evidence enough that he's one of the best talents he had.

No, a shit crowd and a shit, inexperienced dude who's only appeal is his size means that Ambrose isn't good at all. :lmao

Seriously, it's ridiculous.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Outside of Owens and that Ambrose backstage segment, raw was garbage. The AJ v Y2J build is coming along nicely I must say.
The build for shane v Undertaker has been awful. When shane came back I was excited but the wwe have wwe'd it. Vince might as well not turned up tonight. Maybe during the match at WM undertaker is destroying shane while Vince is trash talking through the mic and Undertaker walks out effectively quitting; meaning it's his last wrestlemania and no big send off just walks off into the sunset.

No wonder Philly seemed dead


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Because everything is Ambrose's fault, apparently. :lmao Having to carry two feuds for damn near a month and hyping up both Mania and Roadblock still isn't evidence enough that he's one of the best talents he had.
> 
> No, a shit crowd and a shit, inexperienced dude who's only appeal is his size means that Ambrose isn't good at all. :lmao
> 
> Seriously, it's ridiculous.


Except the crowd, who just weren't entertained by fault of Vince, all of this. Ambrose has been carrying two fucking feuds since the Royal Rumble successfully and notice once he's out of the Triple H picture how crowds react. However, if the people aren't entertained, there's nothing even he can do about that. Dean isn't a magician and can't fix 2 hours of bullshit in 10 mins with a guy who couldn't sell popcorn at 11 o clock at night when an already frustrated crowd is ready to leave. I blame creative for really thinking that Braun Strowman could Main Event anything, especially after the bore that was his match with Big Slow. Styles vs Owens, the opener, was all that was good tonight. Dammit, Vince!


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

kingfunkel said:


> Outside of Owens and that Ambrose backstage segment, raw was garbage. The AJ v Y2J build is coming along nicely I must say.
> The build for shane v Undertaker has been awful. When shane came back I was excited but the wwe have wwe'd it. Vince might as well not turned up tonight. Maybe during the match at WM undertaker is destroying shane while Vince is trash talking through the mic and Undertaker walks out effectively quitting; meaning it's his last wrestlemania and no big send off just walks off into the sunset.
> 
> No wonder Philly seemed dead


All of this. Idgaf about Shane vs Taker tbh, which makes me upset. They haven't done shit to make me really want to see this match. Shane's punches the other week furthered my case. He's not young like he was when he was jumping off shit, both have aged and just don't have much anymore. Such a damn shame.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



TripleG said:


> Distraction roll up again....ugh.


These retards are easier to distract than dogs or cats.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh yessss!!!! Kane returned, he eviscerated the Social Outcast and the big show and sent them to hell, it was the best part of the show. Kane unleashed hell like always he does, at wrestlemania he's going to win the battle royal, let's go Kane!!!!


----------



## CellWaters (Sep 26, 2014)

McNugget said:


> I'm watching this show back now. Is it just me or did they fuck with the crowd audio tonight? At multiple times I can hear Cole echoing into at least two mics, and ringside audio is picking up weird shit.
> 
> *Are they noise cancelling the crowd or something? Or am I just crazy?*


I just naturally assumed they do that!


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Awful.

They killed a Philly crowd. Just like they've killed Chicago crowds.. Know your audience! Owens and Styles was awesome and should've Main Evented in a renowned smark city. Also, Owens deserves better than a 7 man clusterfuck at Mania... Ryder in the same match? Ugh.

Everything just seems pretty desperate. Unless something dramatically changes like a Reigns heel turn or brand split, I doubt I'll be watching anything but the occasional segment online until Summerslam. 

So much talent in that roster and they haven't managed to book any as stars. 

Awful.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Weakest choke slam ever?


Bigshow sort of just fell over like an elephant that just passed out.

Also, the pyro's in each corner are a pretty good sign that Kane is going to appear at some point.

:reneelel


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

There was much talk here earlier of the crowds reaction to reigns well he's just walked to the ring (on my recording) to overwhelming boos so theres that mystery solved.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I thought there was a missed opportunity on RAW this week. When Reigns interrupted Stephanie, took the mic off her and just shushed her ...

I think if he'd pushed that a little further and just said a couple more things about her rather than how he'll beat HHH, he could really have turned some of the crowd in his favour. From their reaction when he covered the mic and then shushed, it felt like they were almost wanting to cheer just for him silencing the company's biggest heel.

In many ways, a reaction to going against the authority ia a cheap pop, but anything that gets more people cheering in his segments has to be a good thing. He ended the promo strong, stopping the slap and saying HE was now the Authority. But I thought just one more proper dig at Steph herself would have put him over better. If only for one night!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Caught up watching the rest of this. 

WWE going way too hard trying to force fans to chant for AJ now and it's backfiring. This is almost as bad as when they tried to make fans do the Fandango dance instead of allowing it to happen organically fpalm Jericho needs to have a word with Vince. 

It's too late for Reigns. Hardly anyone is going to care when he wins the belt. I don't even think that a heel turn is going to do much for him long term either. I think they've blown it. 

Don't care about New Day/LON's. That's what months of booking the latter so weak will do. Those four guys could all be legit main event heels and look at the fucking state of them. It's saddening. 

What else was there? Random IC title ladder match? Ok, whatever. I like Owens but this is filler.

Andre Battle Royal? Couldn't care less. 

The Divas title match? How fucking long has this been going on now? Feels like an eternity because it's the same shit every week. 

Taker/Shane? So, Taker is winning and nothing is changing? There is no way Taker is going out on his back for Shane McMahon. It's getting really obvious now because it's becoming clear that HHH/Reigns won't be a one and done. They are going to extend that feud post WM. Vince, HHH and Stephanie are all advertised for post WM shows too. 

The only slight positive I was able to find was that Ambrose got put over again, this time by Funk, and he main evented Raw. Although, I don't think that match had the correct position on the card. Not with it's lack of quality. 

Pretty depressing Raw in all honesty. I feel like I'm only watching Mania to see what they do with Ambrose. :shrug


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Vince's big plans for the summer btw... Braun Strowman vs Reigns or Lesnar. 

Will there be any fans left :ti Horrific.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

as expected, nothing of note happened last night.

that's fine though


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

So Vince's big announcement last night was threatening Taker that he would not be able to compete again if he loses. How can Vince make this decision if Shane wins since he would no longer be in control? 

Seriously, this is so poorly written the entire creative should be ashamed of themselves. How does someone not even bring up this contradiction to Vince? And if they did and he ignored it, he really is passed the point of return on stupidity. 

It's no wonder the crowds are so dead. This angle as well as RR v HHH is so confusing. Nobody knows who or what to cheer for. What a mess...

I know people claim here that 1995 was the pits, but I cannot imagine the WWE being in a worse position than they are right now.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Such a passable episode this week and there's only one more Raw before 'Mania.. Only bright spot was Owens vs Styles and the New Day/LON segment. Owens/Styles would be a MOTY contender if given even more time on PPV in future. Having the shutters open to reveal Reigns was so cheesy, I don't mean to sound negative but having Steph screaming like a chick in a 80s horror movie didnt help either.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

GAD247 said:


> So Vince's big announcement last night was threatening Taker that he would not be able to compete again if he loses. How can Vince make this decision if Shane wins since he would no longer be in control?
> 
> Seriously, this is so poorly written the entire creative should be ashamed of themselves. How does someone not even bring up this contradiction to Vince? And if they did and he ignored it, he really is passed the point of return on stupidity.
> 
> ...


No matter how bad 1995 was they had a boss who was willing to adapt and make the changes necessary to compete with his rivals. 

Twenty years later he is a different man. He's in his seventies, he's completely delusional (Booked Batista vs Orton in 2014 as the main event of WM :lol and continues to book Roman Reigns as the top babyface) and he has no intention of stepping down or making any drastic changes anytime soon. 

It's so bad it's not even funny anymore. You could name about 10-15 guys on the roster who could or should be legit stars. The talent is there. The promotion, marketing, booking and presentation is horrendous. 

Shane McMahon, The Undertaker and HHH take up three of the six 'main event' slots this year at WM. They are dragging back The Rock, Stone Cold, HBK and fuck knows who else. 

Every single time they do this they undermine their current roster but no one seems to notice or care. They are always in a position were they feel like they have to bring these guys back because they are incapable of elevating any of their own wrestlers unless it's by accident. 

How do you fuck up The Shield? The Wyatt Family? Even fucking Rusev when he was a white hot heel this time last year? 

Utterly clueless.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

It was a filler show, wasn't it? :lol Glad that KO got so much TV time, best part of the show, hands down! Oh and the Ambrose vignettes are quite handy, too.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Outside of Styles/Owens, that was one of the most depressing episodes of Raw I've seen in a while. For being only 2 weeks away from Mania, you could have fooled me. Why was Ambrose/Strowman the main event? There was so little story progression to Mania, it was mind numbing.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

They should have had Owens vs AJ for the entire show.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hope next RAW we get Ambrose beating down whoever his opponent is off the bat with some weapons instead of trying to drag a passable match out of garbage like Beef Stroganoff.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I remember Chrome pointed out last week that the Raw thread was really low on replies for this time of year. Can't remember how many there were but 1700 must be a really low number 2 weeks out from Mania? 

There are hardly any talking points other than to say how shit most of it was. 

Even last year which was considered a shit RTWM had relatively hot feuds in Cena vs Rusev, Sting vs HHH, Orton vs Rollins, while Wyatt was carrying the Undertaker feud on his back like a champ before they jobbed him out. 

The peoples champ DB was also on the card too. Not in the position most of us would have liked but that IC ladder had more to look forward to simply because he was in the match. 

This whole card this year is brutal. What feuds have any real heat? I like Ambrose's work so far but look at what they went and did tonight with Braun Strowman. Just pointless. 

I can't see this Mania being good at all. The potential just isn't there. Way too much filler and they are going to be relying on a bunch of overbooked garbage involving the 'legends' to try and entertain us.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

JBL yelling out LARIATOOOOOOOOOOO. :watson

Ambrose receiving a motherfucking *chainsaw* from Terry Funk himself. :zayn3

*The random white dudes who tried to twerk for New Day!!!* :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao I'm sooooo DONE! :sodone


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

What a horrible RAW. Loved the Ambrose segment again, loved AJ & Owens, but other than that...rubbish.

And what happened to Philly? That ain't the Philly crowd I remember from years gone by. A real crowd would have shit all over this show.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

squarebox said:


> What a horrible RAW. Loved the Ambrose segment again, loved AJ & Owens, but other than that...rubbish.
> 
> And what happened to Philly? That ain't the Philly crowd I remember from years gone by. A real crowd would have shit all over this show.


We can only assume that most of those fans have given up on WWE and didn't bother to buy tickets. 

If so, I agree with their decision. There's a last straw for everyone and for the Philly hardcores it was probably the RR 2015.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

It seems they're on a mission to make Undertaker Vs Shane worse every Raw! Dear God. They've successfully managed to kill something that started out being absolutely red hot!

I've known Mania build ups where we kinda sleepwalked into the big show (no, not him) without it seeming like they really care, but I have 100% NOT known such a poorly written, senseless build up to a mania EVER. I get that lots of people are injured, but that's no excuse for not investing the time to just try and at least make some fucking sense! 

I really don't care about WM at this point. If I'm feeling tired (I live in the UK) I'll simply catch it on the network the next day and fastforward through all the bullshit. Suspect I'd get it watched in about half an hour.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The thread title: Raw Discussion Thread - WOAT Show is 2 weeks away apparently


:reneelel :bryanlol :maury :ha hillip2 :tysonlol :LOL


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

QWERTYOP said:


> It seems they're on a mission to make Undertaker Vs Shane worse every Raw! Dear God.


It really does. It baffling. It's fucking insulting how they're trying to put Shane over as some kind of threat to Taker.

Lesnar/Ambrose is the only main event with any kind of heat in it, and even that is starting to go away since they absolutely refuse to book Ambrose as the badass crowds want him to be.

All he does is sell, sell and sell some more. He should be going crazy with weapons, while cutting promos about how there won't be any DQs at Mania. Instead he gets beat up by Braun for 10 straight minutes in an awful match that puts nothing over, and then he runs away


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Marrakesh said:


> We can only assume that most of those fans have given up on WWE and didn't bother to buy tickets.
> 
> If so, I agree with their decision. There's a last straw for everyone and for the Philly hardcores it was probably the RR 2015.


The crowd seemed dead for most of the show and uninterested, and cannot say I blame them.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Fuck i have 2 tickets for Raw next week. I thought nothing could be worse than last years build.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

GAD247 said:


> I know people claim here that 1995 was the pits, but I cannot imagine the WWE being in a worse position than they are right now.


While the product is bad right now WWE is doing just fine financially. Things were really bad in 1995. I know people here like to think WWE is on the brink of calamity but they're not. If WM 32 ends up selling out even with all of the injuries it will be a major accomplishment and say a lot about the state of the WWE. If it does sell out people will say, "Well WM is supposed to sell out." That's true but this is one of the biggest venues they have ever been in and the amount of injuries forced them to do a lot of rewriting.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> While the product is bad right now WWE is doing just fine financially. Things were really bad in 1995. I know people here like to think WWE is on the brink of calamity but they're not. If WM 32 ends up selling out even with all of the injuries it will be a major accomplishment and say a lot about the state of the WWE. If it does sell out people will say, "Well WM is supposed to sell out." That's true but this is one of the biggest venues they have ever been in and the amount of injuries forced them to do a lot of rewriting.


Its still better than anything from 95, WWE's roster alone today is better. Sure the matches and storylines are not that good but better than 95.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm hoping the group beating Owens took was a sign that he's retaining.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

1995 was bad but it gets a worse rap sometimes than it really was. The crowd reactions were certainly better back then and the top 3 guys back then (Bret, HBK, Taker) are WORLDS better than anyone we have today.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

To burn out the Philly crowd, I mean, wow, that is an achievement.

Some fans always insist someone like Reigns is gonna draw the casuals. Well, first of all,  to that argument.
But secondly, a casual crowd is exactly that. Dead in the water.

Easier to edit in fake cheers though.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Rocketmansid said:


> Its still better than anything from 95, WWE's roster alone today is better. Sure the matches and storylines are not that good but better than 95.


1995 had Diesel, Razor Ramon, Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, Kid, Bam Bam Bigelow, Owen Hart, Undertaker.

2016 has Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, Dolph Ziggler, AJ Styles, Seth Rollins, Kane, Big Show, Kevin Owens, John Cena. Part timers don't count.

My ass 2016 is better.
Half of 2016's roster can't talk, the other can't work, and select few can't do neither.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe that's the best they got 2 weeks away from the biggest show of the year. I don't know whether to laugh or cry. Owens/AJ saved the show from being a complete disaster from start to finish.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't believe that's the best they got 2 weeks away from the biggest show of the year. I don't know whether to laugh or cry. Owens/AJ saved the show from being a complete disaster from start to finish.


I'd take Bret vs Backlund or Diesel vs Shawn over this year's Mania trash in a heartbeat.
I'd even be more excited for another Taker vs Taker, or Kane vs Kane or some shit.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

The show started off so strongly with AJ/Owens and Big E/Rusev, but the rest... wow. There's no effort going into this at all, they've just given up in all honesty, when most of the big names are missing they're incapable of doing anything meaningful. An awful battle royale hype segment with one of the worst looking chokeslams i've seen in a long time, and then they had the whole thing capped off by a dreadful main event including a guy who is meant to be the next big monster heel apparently. Unbelievable.

Prepare for an absolute shitstorm at Mania.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

They knew they were missing all the big names tonight and the show stunk of them giving up. It started off okay, and AJ/Owens was a highlight but it ended so badly, the last hour was barely watchable.

We are two weeks away from Mania? Someone needs to tell Vince, quick!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> 1995 had Diesel, Razor Ramon, Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, Kid, Bam Bam Bigelow, Owen Hart, Undertaker.
> 
> 2016 has Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, Dolph Ziggler, AJ Styles, Seth Rollins, Kane, Big Show, Kevin Owens, John Cena. Part timers don't count.
> 
> ...


Yeah you left out other talent that is good. 2016 is still better than 95. Matches and storylines was even worst, even more cartoonish and cheesy and campy.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Less than 2000 posts in Raw discussion thread during RTWM...


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Drago said:


> Less than 2000 posts in Raw discussion thread during RTWM...


The biggest Mania of all time, i'll have you know.

The same show that will be totally blown out of the water by its developmental special.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll be in Brooklyn next week. I have no doubt they'll either insult our intelligence or break us down with a shit show too. Can't wait...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fuck me. They're going to have to pull out all the stops next week on their go home show. 

The WHOLE show from in ring segments to backstage segments should contain the big three main events. Build around those three because besides the Wrestlemania brand, those are your big three talking and selling points.

Ladder match for IC belt can get a match between two of the competitors. Have Ryback attack Kalisto backstage or something. Give the woman an in ring segment, they're building that well and tbh keep doing what they're doing with AJ Styles and Jericho. 

But seriously if next week isn't solely about ambrose/Lesnar, Reigns/Hhh and shane/taker then they have serious problems in that creative department. My God.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Rocketmansid said:


> *Yeah you left out other talent that is good*. 2016 is still better than 95. Matches and storylines was even worst, even more cartoonish and cheesy and campy.


WHO???????? And if you do happen to come up with somebody, remember that they also need to be doing something with them, not just be a talent on the roster with some potential. 

2016 sucks in no uncertain terms. At least in the 90s I watched most of a show, if not all of it. These past two years I turn off most of it; this past month I haven't watched any of it, because 98% of it is just too fucking painful to make the other 2% worth watching for. It's become absolutely unwatchable, to the point that TNA now looks good in comparison. Not just good -- superior in nearly every aspect. While Vince and family insist they know what's best for business. That's just sad.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Its scary times, not only do they have poor booking, the planning sucks too. Using last nights stuff

Reigns shouldve attacked hhh off the bat, then shushed stephanie later at 10

Ambrose v strowman at 9, but dean shouldve gotten pissed at the wyatts trying to interefere and went kendo stick master on their asses

Owens and aj shouldve closed

This wouldve been a much better show with the same material


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Sighhh....I was there live and it was "meh" at best. I did not really realize how long raw is anymore since I don't catch it live with second shift hours, but God almighty from a HUGE optimistic fan and one who loves the business, the show was VERY underwhelming. Cold opening with no intro and pyro, and a mehhh segment with Steph and Reigns. Why does EVERYTHING they do nowadays just seem like its phoned in soooo hard? I couldn't buy into the seriousness of the segment with those two. "I'm the new authority."? Get fucking serious lol. Only thing you can do to make that seem meaningful anymore would be for Roman to spear Steph or something. 

Wayyyyy tooo many commercial breaks with NUMEROUS ads for straight to DVD films and useless constant packages and "previous on___". Enough!!!! If a die hard fan is watching the show, we already saw the shit just 2 minutes ago. Unless it is Kane in a limo going out of control and running into a tractor trailer, that shit does NOT need to happen. AJ and Owens was long but great, though shena....ns by Jericho were to be expected. Thought he was gonna distract him with Jericho's pyro going off randomly or so cause the crew set up the pyro sticks like fast.....and nothing happened. Then they pulled them away after the match and didn't bring them back till Jericho vs. Fandango. Jeeez, that was so random and since when did Fandango go back to his first incarnation of the role? Thought he was still the "serious latin dancer" like how he came out with Rosa? Kind of a flashback to the good push Mania match between them (I was there at Mania 29 as well), but that just seemed filler. Like Vince saying "ohhh remember Fandango? Let's throw him in for a squash match out of nostalgia purposes". Not bad though with AJ reversing the roles earlier with him now distracting Jericho, though Jericho got the win anyway....? :shrug 

Divas were good, till the God awful finish of like a neckbreaker I think? What was with that too tonight? Stupid "meh" moves getting the 3 count? Happened later too with Bubba hitting a boot in R-Truth's face for the win. You're like "That's IT!!??" 

Cheesy as FUCK segment with Roman going after Trips and Steph in the car, looking like a B-movie take with Stephanie's annoying screaming. Goes back to the unrealism of 2010 when Bret Hart did his "broken leg" thing with the car crash and Cena coming to the rescue to see Bret pinned between the cars. But at least THAT was revealed to be all a ploy anyway with Bret faking his broken leg. This was just shitty writing and acting not making it look real at all. Booooos by the crowd and me for that. 

Course no main event guys to solidify the RTWM. No: Lesnar, Trips (not counting that stupid beatdown), Shane, Taker. What is with these last Wrestlemania's and not having ALL the big time match players be like on every Raw for the 2 months or so before Mania? You cannot establish any sort of storytelling that way nor any sort of legitimacy between the wrestlers? One-sided build-ups only work a la Taker/Kane WM20 with Taker being presumed dead by Kane and giving the final reveal at Mania. That effect did not work with Bray/Taker last year for Mania folks. 

Whoah, did not think I'd ever see Zack Ryder again....but don't think anything will be able to regain the popularity that he got on his own in 2012. He'll just fizzle out if he's even lucky to win the IC title at Mania. But yipppy do dah same IC title situation as last year. Couldn't have shaken that up could ya Vince like somebody(ies) did for the Divas championship for Mania. Still cannot believe we're getting a good hard title match at Mania for the women's title (Divas, I know I know). Been abysmal "WM 25 battle royals" the last what 7 years? 

Stardust/Sin Cara/Ryder was soooo bad that the crowd stated a Punk chant. 

Vince's segment really added nothing new to the table....."ohhh he's gonnna retire if he loses?" Pfffttt, still cannot top the shocker of Taker losing his streak Vinny. Awesome YES chants to fill the arena during the segment (Thank you Daniel!)


Ughhhhyy, never EVER thought I'd be part of a crowd chanting "BORING" during a match, certainly at least not the huge extent that it came out to be. No fault with Dean, more on Strowman, but still crappy midcard match to close out the show? 2 weeks before Mania? Get the fuck out!!! Guess that's why it ended so quick after the chants because that ending seemed rushed. Still can't believe they aired Heyman's face on the screens during the boring chants and he did not look happy at all. Least we got to see Heyman, but no awesome promo by him last night. 

Still cannot believe Vince and all these writers or creators or whomever is backing the decisions of Raw's and for that matter WWE's current state would put this half-assed garbage out to its fan base. Sooo much talent.....yet soooooooooo many delusional, stubborn, bad decisions. It's ok if people do that, but when it comes to putting out and marketing a product that people love and cherish, even if it is scripted, it is straight bullshit.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for the good read USCena, sorry you had to go through that.

Also, I refuse to believe those reports of WWE having 28 writers, no freaking way. Unless ofc by "writers" you really mean type-writers who just type whatever the fuck Vince tells them to.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



YOUR OLYMPIC HERO said:


> Um, they do that to help time their kickout's. Unless you want a shit-ton of botched pins from people not knowing when the 3 count is coming, they kinda need to see when to kickout.


That isn't needed. Austin said it best on his podcast(he hates it too), that wrestlers need to learn cadence. Leaving your eyes open is lazy and shows you can't time it right. Hunter ,for instance, does not leave his eyes open. Austin didn't either.

It isn't difficult to time the kickout.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

At this point I'm just getting ready for he ppv event itself. I expect the go home show to be crap next week. Despite the piss poor build up this WM could still end up good. The card itself doesn't look bad and has a good chance of delivering quality matches.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Drago said:


> Less than 2000 posts in Raw discussion thread during RTWM...


I just looked, and the Raw thread 2 years ago 2 weeks before Mania got over 3.3k replies. :damn

The dropoff is real.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> While the product is bad right now WWE is doing just fine financially. Things were really bad in 1995. I know people here like to think WWE is on the brink of calamity but they're not. If WM 32 ends up selling out even with all of the injuries it will be a major accomplishment and say a lot about the state of the WWE. If it does sell out people will say, "Well WM is supposed to sell out." That's true but this is one of the biggest venues they have ever been in and the amount of injuries forced them to do a lot of rewriting.


What it shows is brand loyalty. There is a SICK amount of brand loyalty to WWE. It really boggles the mind. People will shit all over WWE and then tune in next week. Any other product or TV show they'd have abandoned long ago if it was this bad.

I went through this myself. Kept making excuses for WWE and eventually watched NXT alone. Didn't want to watch any other wrestling. Then finally made myself watch an episode of Lucha Underground..... and now Lucha Underground is what has me excited and must-see-tv. I will be more excited for that week's episode of LU than I will for Wrestlemania... by a very wide margin.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

This has to be one of the most terrible raws in raw history, I think I watched about 40 mins of the entire show, the road to wrestlemania has to end. The crowd reaction for this raw was pretty pathetic aswell not that I can blame them the show sucked. Rip road to snoramania.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

:Rollins

The Reigns attacking car car moment had me in stitches and I'm pretty sure that wasn't the intention. 

*garage door opens

Reigns: (INTENSE FACE) YO! YOU WANT YOUR WINDOWS CLEANED! 

Steph: WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Triple H: I ain't selling shit son!

Crowd: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I needed a laugh after what was a pretty abysmal RAW but that gave me one for sure :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

After all the shit happening the last months, one thing is still a mystery to me.
Why on earth does Reigns have beef with Triple H?

All I can remember is that Sheamus cashed in on Reigns at TLC, and for some absurd reason, Reigns blames Triple H.
Aa far as I'm concerned, in kayfabe, Reigns shits on Triple H to cover up his inadequacy.
If anything, it should be Reigns vs Sheamus. But that storyline was wrapped up in lightning speed.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The only bit I cared about was seeing The Funker on my screen again. 

TERRY TERRY TERRY TERRY


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

HOLY SHIT.

12 days away from WrestleMania and they are putting out THIS shit. Like, people need to sit down and think about that. Next week is the go home show and THAT is the Road to WrestleMania this year. I didn't think anything could top last year's awful Road to WrestleMania but this has surely done it. I mean look at this mediocre ass Mania card.

HHH/Reigns - They fucked up Reigns's momentum and character by making him a Samoan Cena instead of a slient bad ass. This push, or force I should, is similar to Randy Orton's 2004 rise but it's 10 times worse. I like Reigns actually and I think hipster wrestling fans try to shit on him too much because it's "cool" and a fad but with how they have offered him to the crowd, who can blame them at times? HHH as champion in 2016 is also an eyesore but I get the destination they are trying to reach. Reigns is going to have his Mania moment and it won't fucking matter. What a shame.

Taker/Shane - It was an awesome moment for Shane McMahon to return back to WWE television when many thought he never would in the near future. A lot of momentum but what does WWE do? Like always, they squandered it and made Shane look like a GEEK with those WOAT ass punches to THE UNDERTAKER of all people. Taker is limited and has ran out of legit Mania opponents not named John Cena so they had to bring back Shane and even add the watered down Hell in a Cell to do it. This is a McMahon feud and it isn't even a good one. Shame.

Lesnar/Ambrose - I didn't mind this at first because they had a brief history this year and it gives Ambrose a deserved Mania spot against one of their very few legit draws in Brock Lesnar. However way to make Ambrose look like a GEEK anyways but that is how he has always been portrayed for a good year now. The guy who can never win the big one and the booking doesn't even let you become emotionally invested towards him reaching that goal if he ever did. No, a Daniel Bryan booking wont work either because Bryan was the exception, not the rule. People may enjoy Ambrose but nobody for the most part is buying him beating the guy who ended Taker's streak.

Those are your three top matches for Mania this year. Fucking pathetic. Only two "new guys" who are going to be booked the wrong way going by the out come. What else? While it'll be a very good match, Ive seen AJ/Jericho already and it has little to no interest with me anymore with this feud. Fat ass Jericho needs to go away. The Divas Triple Threat match could be good as well and they are trying to make the build work but you know WWE does nothing with their Divas division anyways. I want Sasha to win but even I know she'll just be treated like every other Divas champion...an afterthough. The tag matches this year mean shit and that IC title ladder match is laughable because everyone with the exception of Owens and Zayn (although that's looking to change too) is a GEEK and either have won the title already to where they didn't do anything with it or are such a nonfactor at this point.

I don't want to be that guy and say "Worst Mania card ever" but this shit looks like a passible Summerslam, not a WrestleMania caliber show. People need to stop defending this company and call them out on this shit. I hear people give shit to boring ROH or overrated NXT or typical TNA but they're killing it this year compared to WWE. This shit is fucking trash and people should demand and expect better.

FUCK.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> HOLY SHIT.
> 
> 1
> I don't want to be that guy and say "Worst Mania card ever" but this shit looks like a passible Summerslam, not a WrestleMania caliber show. People need to stop defending this company and call them out on this shit. I hear people give shit to boring ROH or overrated NXT or typical TNA but they're killing it this year compared to WWE. This shit is fucking trash and people should demand and expect better.
> ...


I said it before: WWE is the company with the biggest fanbase, but the worst product. WWE could put out an all NXT Wrestlemania and it would be leagues better than what they are giving people now.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Owens/Styles was excellent.

Fuck the rest of this shit, apart from seeing the funker.

Oh but I did find Cole's comment both funny and ironic:

"He's put his own son in a match at WrestleMania"

:xzibit 

I wonder if anyone there realised how it sounded.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

OWENS/STYLES WAS GOLDEN!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> After all the shit happening the last months, one thing is still a mystery to me.
> Why on earth does Reigns have beef with Triple H?
> 
> All I can remember is that Sheamus cashed in on Reigns at TLC, and for some absurd reason, Reigns blames Triple H.
> ...


HHH caused the distraction for the Sheamus cash in. It was planned just not explained. Had Roman shook HHH's hands he would of more than likely got pedigreed like DB did at SS 2013. Its why Roman reacted the way that he did at SVS. After TLC that was just frustration from HHH and the Authority once again getting in his way and the shit they put him through the last 2 years. Its just has not been explained but the reasoning is there for Roman's actions.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 03/21 - WrestleMania is 2 weeks away apparently*



gaz0301 said:


> The commentators gave no ethusiasm at anything in that segment.
> 
> 
> Kanes appaerance felt pointless and why would he help?


First of all Kane didn't help the big show, he eliminated the social outcast because he's going to be in battle royal as well, so he sent a message.

And why the heel it felt pointless? Kane is going to be in the battle royal so he sent a message to other participants, Kane came to the ring and destroyed everyone and he didn't care if the guys in the ring were faces or heels, he just kicked their asses just like he used to do in the attitude era, why people still complaining?

It was a great segment and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

The only reason I watched was because I heard Terry Funk was on it. Terry should've given him the double cross brand instead though. At least he could actually use that.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Just watched the opening segment of last night's show. I couldn't take any more of it.

Video package of events ONE week ago.

Cole calling Stephanie one of the most powerful women in the world.

Reigns coming out to those loud fake cheers.

"My arena, my ring, my husband". My ass.

More fake cheers.
The end.

Five strikes in 8 minutes.

Fuck me.

So, they really are going with the fake cheers from now on, yes?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Just watched the opening segment of last night's show. I couldn't take any more of it.
> 
> Video package of events ONE week ago.
> 
> ...







2010 was the last good year produced by the WWE imo, everything went to the dogs once people like ADR and Sheamus became the mainstay of the main event.


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

What was the deal with that goofy bald old guy at the end of the Jericho match?


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - WOAT Show is 2 weeks away apparently-*



BrokedownChevy said:


> What was the deal with that goofy bald old guy at the end of the Jericho match?


I was wondering about that too.

Was the old guy Ralphus?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Such a random happy guy.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Did anyone actually like this Raw?


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The canned cheers and boos being used in WWE programming at the moment is really annoying.

Mainly because they seem to be using the exact same cheer over and over on RAW and Smackdown, like they're not even trying to pretend it's actually real - of they just think we're too stupid to notice.

But aside from that, why is it SO terrible for them to just allow Reigns to be the heel that the crowd already sees? OK, so they have to make sure Mania's main event has a face, but as Vince has said on MAY occasions, we are so far past "good guys vs bad guys" that we can hate the authority, but cheer for HHH as a wrestler.

They only need a slight tweak to the angle to cement Reigns as a heel at this point. Then we could just all root for HHH to win and really start hating Reigns as a heel when he wins at Mania. I know it's rare, but it's not exactly unknown for the heel to go over in the Mania Main Event.

Plus, if Reigns goes over, they just have to have Rollins run in and hit a pedigree to end the show with everyone cheering.
Reports have said that his rehab is ahead of schedule since January ... even if he's not ready for an actual return, surely he can hit one pedigree and hold the belt in the air for 60 seconds!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Vince should HONESTLY consider retirement, another disastrous RAW.....the booking of the IC title and Divas title is unacceptable, EVERYONE looks like complete geeks due to the booking. Vince and Dunn could have literally copied what NXT did with Owens v Zayn and Charlotte v Banks v Becky but no, instead it's just a whole bunch of yelling and bitching at each other over god knows what, it's such a waste of talent. There is absolutely ZERO heat in the Divas match particularly, all due to booking.

Roman Reigns and HHH just keep doing the same stuff every week, it's gotten to the stage where the beatings become meaningless and very forgettable - they go this path to protect Roman because the two together on a mic in the middle of the ring would lead to HHH destroying the poor guy, another disastrous feud. The average fan sees straight through this and will never get behind RR as he comes across as overprotected for his displayed ability, nothing is natural about his progression to the top, just a disaster to go all in with this guy as no one is paying to see him win the title AGAIN.

AJ v Jericho IV is pointless, AJ won this feud already.....it's lazy fucking booking AGAIN, the only cool thing is I expect AJ to bust out the spiral tap at Mania which will be special. AJ v Owens II was a good TV match, a very good one in fact.

The Ambrose "street" segments on Smackdown last week and RAW this week were pretty good, they are clearly focused on this being a street fight and making Ambrose a credible threat in this type of match. The main event however was a disaster, the crowd just wanted to go home and then you put in him in the ring with Strowman in a standard match? Dumb, terrible idea. If you must have Ambrose work the shows it should be no-dq with him wheeling out the gifts from the hardcore legends in a trolley or something, obviously he should not use them yet but he should be winning via chairs, ladders etc atm, build him up as LEGIT in this stipulation against anyone.

Vince adding the last match at Mania (he only said Mania so I assume this wasn't a full blown retirement stip) stipulation if Taker loses is interesting, more shena....ns incoming eh. The vigs putting Shane over were fine, Shane sparring in the octagon made him look pretty legit tbh.

I don't remember anything else to comment on and honestly I don't want to remember anything else......too much trash on this show.


----------



## War Is Jericho (Nov 20, 2015)

It was a dreadful episode, they have managed to make every match on the Mania card stink. Vince needs to retire. Kevin Owens vs AJ Styles should be one of the highlights of the card but instead they have split them up to give the likes of Sin Cara and stardust a spot. 

Heading into the hell in a cell match in forces to either root for Shane and save my Monday Night Raws or root for taker as I don't want to see taker go out of mania in such an awful way. 

I cant see how there getting out of this one. Triple H and stepth have no interest in this either, like Triple H would rather be WWE champ than run Raw. No sense. I'm half expecting Vince to turn on Undertaker during the match cost him the match and make out it was a ploy to out Triple H and Steph then Triple H invades Raw with his NXT guys


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I foresee a giant disaster incoming for Reigns/HHH at WrestleMania.

Owens will own at Mania though, I'm sure of that.

It's pretty sad when the guy who gets you to watch the PPV is a mid-carder.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone else catch Vince's :gasm face @ Ambrose?










:booklel


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Cole's comment "He put his own son in a match at WrestleMania" sums it all up really. I bet them in the back even realised how it sounded knowing how they like to troll and insult their own fans.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Brock said:


> Cole's comment "He put his own son in a match at WrestleMania" sums it all up really. I bet them in the back even realised how it sounded knowing how they like to troll and insult their own fans.


Frankly, it sounds like they're making fun of talent more deserving of that spot.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - WOAT Show is 2 weeks away apparently-*



colin922 said:


> I was wondering about that too.
> 
> Was the old guy Ralphus?


Ralphus would be the only guy I'd mark out over on that show.


----------



## CementMixerPunk (Mar 23, 2016)

It's just getting to painful to watch. And the Raw/Smackdown replays on the network can only do so much...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm a glutton for punishment. I just got tickets for the go home show at Barclay Center. It's my birthday next week and figured why not. I'm hoping they go all out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Empress said:


> I'm a glutton for punishment. I just got tickets for the go home show at Barclay Center. It's my birthday next week and figured why not. I'm hoping they go all out.


It's freaking beyond sad that there are still tickets available for the go-home Raw to WM IN NY.

fpalm

Years ago, that shit would've been sold out long ago. Shows you the state of WWE. Yikes.

Regardless, have fun. Or try to. :lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Anyone else catch Vince's :gasm face @ Ambrose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that like a smirk/respect nod from Vince to Dean or?...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rocketmansid said:


> Was that like a smirk/respect nod from Vince to Dean or?...


I think so...:hmm:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> It's freaking beyond sad that there are still tickets available for the go-home Raw to WM IN NY.
> 
> fpalm
> 
> ...


Frankly, it's disturbing that after the past weeks, people still decide to buy tickets to this.
I'm 100% sure next Raw will see either the inevitable beat down of the "face" at the hands of the "heel", or those wierd stare downs.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I think so...:hmm:


Great news for him if true.


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

colin922 said:


> I was wondering about that too.
> 
> Was the old guy Ralphus?


It did look like him and he had a very odd smile going on. I'm surprised no one else has mentioned this. The announcer even said "what is Jericho doing?". Maybe he accidentally got tangled up with a stage hand? No idea.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

USCena said:


> Sighhh....I was there live and it was "meh" at best. I did not really realize how long raw is anymore since I don't catch it live with second shift hours, but God almighty from a HUGE optimistic fan and one who loves the business, the show was VERY underwhelming. Cold opening with no intro and pyro, and a mehhh segment with Steph and Reigns. Why does EVERYTHING they do nowadays just seem like its phoned in soooo hard? I couldn't buy into the seriousness of the segment with those two. "I'm the new authority."? Get fucking serious lol. Only thing you can do to make that seem meaningful anymore would be for Roman to spear Steph or something.
> 
> Wayyyyy tooo many commercial breaks with NUMEROUS ads for straight to DVD films and useless constant packages and "previous on___". Enough!!!! If a die hard fan is watching the show, we already saw the shit just 2 minutes ago. Unless it is Kane in a limo going out of control and running into a tractor trailer, that shit does NOT need to happen. AJ and Owens was long but great, though shena....ns by Jericho were to be expected. Thought he was gonna distract him with Jericho's pyro going off randomly or so cause the crew set up the pyro sticks like fast.....and nothing happened. Then they pulled them away after the match and didn't bring them back till Jericho vs. Fandango. Jeeez, that was so random and since when did Fandango go back to his first incarnation of the role? Thought he was still the "serious latin dancer" like how he came out with Rosa? Kind of a flashback to the good push Mania match between them (I was there at Mania 29 as well), but that just seemed filler. Like Vince saying "ohhh remember Fandango? Let's throw him in for a squash match out of nostalgia purposes". Not bad though with AJ reversing the roles earlier with him now distracting Jericho, though Jericho got the win anyway....? :shrug
> 
> ...





I was there too smh, let's not forget the triple threat match that ended in a DQ. Im not the one to crap on Raw, even when Im there watching it in person, but you could easily point out the obvious flaws.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The most pathetic and embarrassing thing about this whole show was that Vince and his knucklehead goons thought someone would remember Chainsaw Charlie as something else than a piss poor attempt to trademark Terry Funk.


----------

